# Measuring and Marking Tools of Your Dreams



## Stephenw

There a several "of your dreams" topics on this forum.

Why not another? LOL












These are folding rules I just got off eBay.

Show us your measuring and marking tools.


----------



## JoeinGa

Nice… I have an old one like that "somewhere" in my shop. I'll hafta dig it up and see if it has any identifying markings on it.


----------



## Gshepherd

Yes, the unsung heros of the woodworking shop for sure….... I will get a nice pic of some of the oldies I have as well…..


----------



## msmith1199

These are my two favorites, but I don't think they would pass as antiques yet.


----------



## DKV

My most used tools.


----------



## Loren

I'd like a marking square with pencil holes at 23, 32, 37, 69, 78.5,
81.5mm… and other dimensions relevant to 32mm cabinetmaking
standards.


----------



## rtutsky

Here is a marking gauge I made for myself that doubles as a compass.









Compass mode:









Fits comfortably in my hand:









The "exploded" view:









Showing the underside:


----------



## Wdwerker

I love my Woodpeckers 6" wrap square! It has .07 mm holes every 1/32 in the center of the body. Put a .07 mm mechanical pencil in a hole and draw a line that exact distance from the edge. 6 " long by 3/4" down the side of the board lets you mark around corners. One of those " one time tools " they make. One peice of machined aluminum , it fits in your apron or pocket nicely.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## AnthonyReed

You stole that from Andy?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## mochoa




----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful work Robert. Your marking gauge is exquisite.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## lysdexic




----------



## mochoa

Beading tool (not measuring or marking) made by LJ Apprentice:


----------



## Brit




----------



## mochoa

I love the simplicity of the wedge arm on marking/panel guages.


----------



## BarbS

Not my make, but handmade; my pride and joy is the purchase of this rosewood panel gauge. Someone slid an ivory or bone dovetail piece in it, and the head is held by sliding, oblong wing pieces that wedge in to hold it steady. I don't do big panel work, but I love this tool!


----------



## OnlyJustME

DANG IT !! now i gotta find some nice marking gauges.

Love that vintage starret combi square.


----------



## ShaneA

My dream marking tool has been my Starrett 12" combo square. Had it on the Xmas list a couple years back, I would probably be too cheap to pony up the necessary cash for one for myself But, they are pretty sweet. I think Brandon W made a nice awl from a kit he got from Czeck Edge? if memory serves me. That may be within my short grasp, but maybe not…does anyone sell just the blade that could be used for a marking knife? I cant see myself grinding/creating one past the 1st grade level.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hock is one place Shane.


----------



## mochoa

Barb that is a beautiful gauge!


----------



## brtech

Czeck Edge has a knife kit for $20 that has the blade, a ferrule, and a couple of point guards.

I am a nut for measuring and marking tools. I have way too many of them.

My go to is my Starrett 12" combo square. Got it used on Ebay with the protractor head for $40. Wonderful tool. I have a 4" double square I bought new from Lee Valley. Always in my pocket when not in my hand.

I got the 6" square one time tool from Woodpeckers. Very handy, very nice, incredibly accurate square. Machined from a single piece of aluminum - not two pieces fastened together.


----------



## DaddyZ

I am now a proud Owner










Sorry Guys I just had to Gloat

Mitutoyo - Garage Sale for 20


----------



## mochoa

Nice!


----------



## shampeon

I was going to suggest Japan Woodworker for the marking knife blades, but then found out that they were sold to Woodcraft and closed down their retail store in Alameda? Uggh.


----------



## Mosquito

Wow Robert, that looks great.

Some day I'd like to make my own marking knife…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Ready for the marking knife swap?


----------



## donwilwol

Soooo, Andy wants to make a pencil?


----------



## Brit

Don - It is the pencil of my dreams because I've never found one yet that draws such straight lines.


----------



## donwilwol

straight lines are over rated.


----------



## waho6o9

Major gloat DaddyZ, that's a fine Mitutoyo you have there, congrats.


----------



## bhog

LOL… Uh, Ya, Hey, Uh dont mind us, were going to bombard your thread and stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

I now understand your comment Hog 

EDIT:
By the way, I'd be in for a marking knife swap :-D


----------



## terryR

Marking knife swap? or was that 
marring wife swap? hmmm…

Love the designs so far here…just bought a pair of pfeil marking knives that need handles…more eye candy, please.


----------



## derosa

Up for the marking knife swap, wife swap I'll have to think about; could be good but stuffing her in a flat rate box to save on shipping will put me in the dog house for certain. Have some ideas that I've been working on and have a junked set of dewalt planer blades for the purpose.


----------



## FeralVermonter

I know I've put quite a bit of thought into this… I'd certainly love to have the sorts of precision-alignment tools that machinists use, the various dial indicators and so forth… on the cheaper end, I've had a bit of fun with cheap laser pointers. You need to get creative, but with a camera tripod and a few clamps you can do a lot of useful "tests." Someday I'm gonna hook a laser up to a motor, maybe a gyroscope, get it spinning, and play around with that…

Back in school I studied ancient mathematics a bit, learned a bit about ancient surveying techniques, and how they'd put up a building. Amazing the precision that's possible with the simplest tools in the right hands. When I was doing construction, (of the modern variety) the guy I worked for showed me how to lay out a whole kitchen with nothing more than plumb bobs, tacks, and strings cut to length (I regret to report that I never got the hang of it, but it sure worked for him).


----------



## bondogaposis

Here a simple marking knife I made a few years ago. I used some 1/16" O1 tool steel that I got from McMaster Carr. It is very easy to shape with a hack saw and file. I rough sharpened w/ a file and then hardened the knife end by heating it to cherry red w/ a mapp gas torch and quenched it in canola oil. I then tempered it in a 400°F oven for 2 hours. When cool I did the final sharpening and polishing. I then assembled it to the wood scales using 1/8" brass rod. It is a very straight forward process and not hard at all for someone like me w/ very little knowledge of how to work w/ metal. The knife works great and I use it all of the time.


----------



## DKV




----------



## carguy460

So I see that we have ambushed this thread…good work!

Is this where we post stuff for the marking knife swap?? I'm in, and I owe at least 3 people in addition to whoever I draw for the swap, so let the games begin!

I hope everyone likes a good Exacto Knife…


----------



## lysdexic

What model is your incra miter fence?


----------



## shampeon

I'm in for the marking knife swap.


----------



## wormil

Marking knife swap would be a blast. BTW, old reciprocating (Sawzall) blades make great marking knife blades


----------



## bhog

Jason think old bull / young bull. A good premeditated delayed gift is what you meant…lol

Edited that to what.


----------



## donwilwol

premeditated delayed gift.

I got nothing!


----------



## Ripthorn

I would be up for a marking knife swap. I use HCS jigsaw blades for mine and they work quite well.


----------



## bhog

Don thats because its supposed to completely supprise.And its delayed,I think.


----------



## mochoa

Just to be clear, the swap, at least how I understood it, is not limited to marking knives. It can be a marking gauge, knife, panel gauge, awl, etc… Am I right?


----------



## DaddyZ

Sounds like Mauricio is in Charge to Me !!! 

I would be in for a swap !!


----------



## ShaneA

All we need now is someone (Terry : ) ) to step up and take charge, lay out, the lay out tool rules…this one will probably be bigger, so I could imagine a lot more effort.,


----------



## carguy460

If this is going to be the "home base" for the swap, should we consider adding "Marking Knife Swap" to the title?

This is something I should have done on the Mallet thread, but didn't think about it until it was too late! Maybe it would increase participation?


----------



## mochoa

Do we want to maximize participation? I say no, unless Ms. Debbie wants to run the swap.


----------



## carguy460

Good point, Maur…


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, and it sounds like she was trying to get Terry to run the next one so I dont think she is volunteering.


----------



## Stephenw

My calipers, all Starrett…


----------



## mochoa

Hi Stephenw, Glad to see your still around, thanks for starting the thread. We hope you don't mind, we were over at the Mallet of Your Dreams thread, we just did a mallet swap for Christmas, and wanted to do a Marking Tool swap next. We saw that your thread was perfect for marking tool lovers and decided to migrate over here, talk tools, and talk about the swap. Hope you can participate.

Nice set of calipers by the way!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice set there Stephenw. I've only got one cheap caliper that I use.

Curious what some uses for the non straight calipers would be, outside of turning? I don't turn (read as "own a lathe") So I've often been curious if their usefulness outside of that realm…


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice set of Calipers there Stephenw…


----------



## mochoa

I have cheap harbor freight ones for the lathe. The are a little flimsy and dont work that well.

I also have digital calipers I got at HF that work pretty well.


----------



## Stephenw

> Mauricio said…
> 
> "We hope you don't mind, we were over at the Mallet of Your Dreams thread, we just did a mallet swap for Christmas, and wanted to do a Marking Tool swap next. We saw that your thread was perfect for marking tool lovers and decided to migrate over here, talk tools, and talk about the swap."


I don't mind at all.

If you watch eBay, you can get quality USA made calipers at a reasonable price.


----------



## CL810

I'm first in line for swapping Stephen's callipers with mine.


----------



## terryR

^Love those starrett…my dividers are groz…nothing to complain about…but not starrett.

If you guys want me to head up the marking knife swap it's no problem…or if Mauricio feels in the mood, that's OK with me, too. Yes, I think we want to include awls, marking knives, full on combination gauges…way past MY skill level! At least, for now…

Just got my pfeil marking blades today…but I think I like some of the other materials mentioned here better! Sawzall blades? got 'em. spade bits? got 'em. old chisel? yep. O1 steel from McMaster-Carr? ummm, yeah I actually have some in 2 sizes! This is gonna be fun!


----------



## OnlyJustME

I think we should stick to one tool so i know what i should make. I wont be able to decide otherwise. :0


----------



## Ripthorn

I say marking knives, as I already started on one this evening


----------



## carguy460

Marking knives would be sweet, as I don't have one…however I pondered the idea of an awl as well to compliment the knife…I also have thought about adding a tooled leather pouch to the mix…


----------



## thedude50

I have a load of layout tools and have a load of marking knives as well I think making one would be fun but i am really busy in the shop the bad weather has me pretty behind and customers dont care that their finish wont dry. I have a great 24 inch starrett rule compass combination I also have some brown and brown tools I love but you can still get nice new layout tools like the trial one set i reviewed from Marples last year these are great tools I will always use these because thy are so accurate









Great set of tools including a nice marking knife


----------



## mochoa

Terry whats involved in moderating this thing besides making sure The Dude doesn't participate? LOL just kidding Dude. We'll wait to see how good the mallet is…

Seriously though, just maintain addresses, send some emails?


----------



## OnlyJustME

First you need to get one of them big bingo machines. Then you write a list of everyone who is participating. Next put each name on separate ping pong ball and place in bingo machine and spin the drum for a couple minutes. Then pick out names one at a time and write a new list next to the previous. Now you have paired up who makes whom the tool. 
I'm sure that's how Terry did it. lol


----------



## mochoa

The reason I like leaving it open, is that you can do marking knives if you want, if not make something else. And I already have like 3 of them. 

You cant do a making knife without a grinder, not everyone has a grinder (Mos?). Heck you can make a marking gauge with a couple of pieces a wood and a nail. So I say keep it open, make what you want. Any marking tool. My opinion any way.

I for one intend to make one of these.


----------



## mochoa

OJM, can I get one of those machines on ebay?


----------



## OnlyJustME

So do we ask what the receiver wants? If i make a marking knife and your the guy that gets picked for me you will still be getting a marking knife. A half decent mill or bastard file does just as good as a grinder. no need for a grinder.


----------



## OnlyJustME

sure but you can make one out of a 55 gal drum too.


----------



## mochoa

I take that back then, since my knives are mostly crap. Anything hand made would be 100x better than what I have.

It would be a surprise… Make what you want.


----------



## thedude50

Ya like i believe all woodworkers meet all their deadlines even the ones for free . If you guys actually worked in your shops you would know there are only so many hours in a shop day and at my age and bad health those hours are less than i would like add the that 2 failed finishes and a project thAT HAD TO BE DONE BY CHRISTMAS WHILE I HAVE 4 CUSTOMERS WHO WANT THEIR STUFF BY THE FIRST OF THE YEAR EVEN THOUGH NOTHING DRYS IN 100 PERCENT HUMIDITY. And you get behind I spent a great deal of money on the wood for the mallet it was not made from shop scraps I make nice things and If it is not up to my standards it will be late before its wrong theo only one of you guy who was man enough to bith about it being late was smitty the rest of you guys talk behind my back like little girls and the only guy who should give a dan is bHOG AND HE COULD CARE LESS IT LATE ALL HE CARERS is he gets it And I shipped the frigging thing today So I dont want to hear ANY MORE ABOUT IT


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"If you guys actually worked in your shops…"

Really??


----------



## thedude50

that was not aimed at you smitty


----------



## mochoa

"LOL just kidding Dude" jeez….


----------



## mochoa

Well I'm not one of them so chill.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## ShaneA

At least they got her the back! LOL…


----------



## mochoa

LOL


----------



## derosa

Humidity isn't an issue in my shop, have a humidifier and a dehumidifier in the back closet, looks like the humidity is headed the wrong way one of them gets warmed up. Now I just need to figure out how to get my shop warm enough to use the glue which according to titebond has to be above 45*, thing is such heat suck it never stays warm and the temps are in the 20s.

I vote for any marking gauge. I plan on making a knife but think that any tool that marks a straight line should be sufficient.

Time to go freeze my ass off coming up with a chisel handle design, this mallet has me wanting to get all my old chisels handled and looking good to whack on.


----------



## thedude50

I was making prototype chisel handles today when i broke the tail stock on my lathe


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I've been moving my glue ups inside.


----------



## ksSlim

I'm in for marking tool swap.

Knives, Gauges, dove tail squares, etal.


----------



## OnlyJustME

*DUDE* 
If one has too many projects/work to do one should not commit to taking on more work. Simple as that. Everyone has deadlines to meet and if it doesn't get met you get your rear hole reamed. Take it like a man and leave it at that. My boss certainly doesn't want to hear excuses as to why something didn't get done. The fact is it still didn't get done. So what's the solution? Everyone was warned that if the mallet didnt meet the deadline they would be chastised and so you were. if you were blocked from the thread i was unaware and anything i said was posted publicly. I certainly didn't pm anyone to talk about you behind your back.

I've been working away from home for the last 2 months and when i am home most of that time is taken up with a toddler running around and general things around the house that need to be done. I barely got any time in the shop but i got that mallet to Cosmic by christmas.

There are always solutions to predicaments, you just have to choose to use them. One of the marks of a good wood worker in my opinion.


----------



## derosa

Dude- today must be the day for breaking lathes. The parting tool just touched the side of my spur drive and broke the bango/holder for the tool rest. Split a chunk right out. Major downside is I only had one of these and have looked for others but only seen them on ebay and I ditched the ebay account long ago. Now need a pair of replacement DDL-171s to hold my tool rests. Looks like I'll have to go get a generic replacement for the time being sometime in the next couple weeks; no lathe till then.


----------



## wormil

I'm down for marking knives, cutting gauges, whatever. I'll be making a marking knife though because I'm never happy with my gauges.


----------



## terryR

Hey Mauricio, how about if you go ahead and manage the swap this time? All I did was make up the sign up deadline, make up the mailing deadline, then dec 25 was the obvious open date.

I used Excel to randomly sort all the names after assigning each a numeric value. Then, just had everyone mail a gift to the person below them on that list. I really just wanted to post that randomly sorted list, and tell everyone to find the name below their own, and contact that LJ for snail mail info. But, everyone wanted their sender to be a surprise, so I just emailed each person separately. That just meant everyone had to give ME their real name and address instead of another LJ…

I would expect a few more than 25 participants this time…just sayin


----------



## Gshepherd

I will be on the side lines on this one due to the big major move. I think it is great you guys doing another swap. Best part is making some tools and getting all the diffrent variations and ideas flowing. I bet we could do 4-5 swaps per year without too much problems at all.

As I have mentioned before on the Mallet Swap, we should do a build/swap and auction our works of art off to be donated to worthy causes like St.Jude for example…... just sayin….........

Just another reason why LJ's is top notch…..


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I'm in on this swap if it happens…no matter what it is. The cool thing, other this giving smiles to other LJs, is that it forces you to study and learn about things you've never built. The swaps can be real skill builders, forcing us out of our comfort zones.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Sounds like a good idea to me Shep. Question is where would we auction off the"works of art"?

Very true Cosmic or at least give us a push to just actually do something even in our comfort zone. lol


----------



## Mosquito

Jay, I agree with you there… The mallet I sent out was the first one I had ever made, and the swap/mallet thread pretty much shoved me into that one. I look forward to this one all the same


----------



## Gshepherd

OJM, there are outlets where we can get this done once we as a group decide to do something like this. When we LJ's get to that point and time, I will throw out some suggestions so we can do something like this. Cool part is we can make anything we want knowing our efforts will benefit children.

Or….......... The lumber jock's who live in the ivory tower can set up a special ebay-etsy-custom made account just for this purpose cause after all we are also promoting the site…...... just sayin…............


----------



## BrandonW

I'm down. Should we designate a special rule such as a theme? E.g., must reuse something from the shop? I know for marking knives especially that people like to take blades from sawzalls or sabre saws or spade bits to make the knives. Just thinking aloud here.


----------



## mochoa

I agree, I like that it is shop made tools that I have been procrastinating to make. You know what would be sweet too for future swaps? Shooting boards, can be any kind, miter, dog ear, bench hook… Just an idea.


----------



## mochoa

Ok, I have an idea of how we can make this swap more manageable, for me or anyone else who might moderate it.

The thing that would scare anyone away from moderating this swap is the idea of having to send out a ton of emails (at least for me) with everyone's private address. Especially if we get a much bigger turn out.

So I say, everyone who wants to participate chime in. I (or whoever) will simply compiles the list of folks, cut in half, scramble it, and then post it publicly. No addresses, just names. Then, each of you just reach out to your buddy and get their full name and address.

It will be a surprise when you find out who your secret buddy it. Like finding out the seex of the baby through the ultrasound instead of waiting for the birth (this was our preference) ;-). It will also be a surprise what tool you get since we will leave it open to any marking tool you feel like making.

One of the great advantages of this route is that we can now include more people if we want, it won't be much additional effort.

What say you guys?


----------



## Ripthorn

Mauricio, sounds good to me. Count me in. I think that this looks like we will have enough participants that it is unfair for one person shoulder so much work, when we are all able to do the little bit that corresponds to us.


----------



## BrandonW

I personally prefer the idea of Mauricio shouldering a ton of work, but if he insists doing it this way, I guess I'll go along with it.


----------



## bandit571

just a basic set, for me..









Not sure where that piece of wood came from, the little square was my late Dad's and the two combos are a newer Swanson ( with the level) and a Stanley Defiance.


----------



## wormil

You could make life easy now and the future by using http://www.elfster.com/. The people who want to participate sign up and it pretty much handles drawing names, addresses, etc. It can be reused in the future. I've used this site with other internet groups and it worked perfectly, no gimmicks, no spam.


----------



## BrandonW

Great idea, Rick. No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## OnlyJustME

There may be no need to reinvent it, but if we stuck by that rule, so much in the world would not be.

Maybe there is a better way.

.
.
.
.
.
Nope. It still needs to be round.


----------



## wormil

Elfster also handles anonymous communication between participants and you can have a wish list.


----------



## mochoa

Elfster sounds like money, I'll check it out.


----------



## thedude50

I would happily do a build for a good cause I propose we do a build for the pediatric brain tumor foundation. they help my two children during their brain tumor surgery's. this is a worthy cause I would like this to be an annual event


----------



## OnlyJustME

Dude don't you have too much work and other dead lines that need to be met? Not to mention you keep saying that everything that you do in the shop has to make money so you can keep doing it?


----------



## WhoMe

As much as I would like to participate, I have little to no clue on marking knives so I think I will sit on the sidelines and watch all the awesome work that you guys do. It will be fun to watch like the mallet swap was.


----------



## OnlyJustME

So many different ways to do it i'm sure you can figure something out. Lots of people here to answer questions so no need to sit on the sidelines. We know you got the skills to do it.


----------



## wormil

Saw this cheap and snagged it.



















It's a 12 in 1 tool from the late 20's. Like any combination tool it doesn't do anything well but it does a lot of things… try square, ruler, bevel gauge, depth gauge, compass, protractor, T square, and apparently 5 other things. I'm not sure what it's made from, too heavy for aluminum but non-magnetic. Handy to just slip in your pocket.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Most likely stainless steel if non-magnetic.


----------



## wormil

It has a slight yellowish cast to it that doesn't show well in the picture. I hadn't considered stainless, figured it was too expensive back then.


----------



## DaddyZ

Mauricio - Count me in…

Rick - Cool looking tool !!!


----------



## waho6o9

Super cool Wormil. It looks like it has slots in the middle 
to make a 90 degree angle sliding depth gauge.

Nice score.


----------



## mochoa

I say for this swap we include our British and Canadian buddies. These items arent as big as a mallet and shipping will be much easier. It should be able to fit in a padded envelope. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bagtown

I'd be in for that Maurico.
Of course I'm Canadian so yeah, I'd be in for that.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Good point, Mauricio, though you better say it twice to OJM. After getting his awesome mallet, his marking knife might look like it belongs in Crocodile Dundee!

"That's not a marking knife…now THAT's a marking knife!"

BTW, OJM, I brought out the "Enforcer" to conform some white oak to my will the other day. It was awesome!


----------



## bondogaposis

I'd like to be in on this one. A marking knife is what I have in mind.


----------



## mochoa

WhoMe, if a marking knife scares you how about one of these? Amost no metal working required. 









Or one of these: (complete with tutorial on how to make it)
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/76846









Or one of these:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56611










Heck I'm game for wooden Try Squares to. I wouldnt mind having one of those.


----------



## mochoa

I think I might have this Elfster thing figured out.

If it works I will just have to post a link for everyone to sign up.

Once the deadline is reached for sign up, I click a button and you get assigned a person. Looks like the site will let you communicate with your buddy to get their address.

What does everyone think would be a good deadline? Feb 8th for sign up? Project deliver date March 30th? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I would plan these out quarterly with the seasons. Make it a "Spring Swap" to be done in March.


----------



## Mosquito

I like Jay's idea, quarterly… spring swap with "swap opening" being March 30?

I think a square should be "the next" swap, or in a different swap… don't want to cover too many bases or we'll start to run out of things (shop tools…) to swap


----------



## DaddyZ

Quarterly Sounds good, Mar 30 for ship Date sounds good to me also…


----------



## Cosmicsniper

That's my concern…you wouldn't want to run out of cool things to make too early.


----------



## Ripthorn

I love the idea of a quarterly swap and the March 30th deadline. Gives me plenty of time in case I screw something up when I'm 90% there


----------



## ksSlim

+1 on the quarterly swap.


----------



## mochoa

Hmmm, good point. Well then, should this swap be limited to Marking Knives and Awl's?


----------



## Mosquito

they seem to be of the same genre, so I would say sure. Then marking/panel/mortise gauges etc can be a separate one, as well as squares/triangles/etc


----------



## Ripthorn

I saw marking knives and awls for this one.


----------



## waho6o9

Marking knives and awls works for me as well, good call. I'm down for this.


----------



## thedude50

OJM thats right every thing i do needs to make money as this is what i DO FOR A LIVING I am sure you can understand that But now I am and am always willing to do work for a worthy cause. THE CHARITY IDEA WAS NOT MY OWN i WAS JUST CHIMING IN THAT THAT WOULD BE WORTH WHILE.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dude - Come on man, this is over the Internet, really you are going to take Offence when some one states something you said. No reason to be yelling about it. Be glad you have all the work you can stand, there are so many others who do not….

Some of the Comments you have made lately need Moderated, Calling others Pu$$##!


----------



## wormil

Look what I got from Joein10asee and his random acts of kindness rampage!
Apologies Joe, my terrible pic does not do it justice. As soon as I opened it everyone wanted to handle it but I didn't want to give it up. I want to use it but at the same time I don't want to get it dirty. Thanks Joe. Now I need to go do something nice for someone so I feel worthy of this gift.










You can see better pics and more of Joe's scribes here:
http://lumberjocks.com/joein10asee/blog/33363


----------



## mochoa

Nice! That thing is beautiful! 
I want one of those but with the Awl on one side and the marking knife on the other.


----------



## mochoa

Ok folks I think I got this Elfster thing figured out. If I dont, and we have to edit details along the way please forgive me in advance.

HERE IS THE LINK TO SIGN UP FOR THE SWAP.
http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/9015602/68af89/

On February 8th I will click the draw names button and I'm guessing you'll get a notification. Your marking tool should be complete and in your participants hands by March 30th.


----------



## wormil

I like this swap thing, pushes me to make something extra knice


----------



## OnlyJustME

I'm signed up and ready to go. I have so many ideas on what to do/how to make it i might not be able to decide what i'm gonna do.


----------



## WhoMe

Hey, I'm up for the 'spring swap'








Who wants which spring….. ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bagtown said you guys are swapping pencils over here…..


----------



## Bagtown

signed up.
Marty don't tell them that.
They'll find out when I send a sharpened rusty nail.


----------



## PurpLev




----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for organizing this Mauricio!

I'm in, this is going to be great.


----------



## derosa

Marty- marking implements, a lathe turned mechanical pencil would probably fit the bill just fine but it looks like most are splitting between knives and marking gauges. Doesn't mean you can't sign up and send a pencil, just means you won't know what you'll get.

I'm all for including members from where ever and don't mind shipping to where ever.


----------



## mochoa

No problem Wahoo, happy to help.

Russ, Marking Gauges are out!

Just knives or awls on this one. Gauges for the next swap maybe. The consensus was that we need to leave some things for future swaps.


----------



## mochoa

11 folks signed up so far!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hung my picture on the wall. Now I have a few month's to figure it out…..


----------



## Ripthorn

I signed up and ready to roll. Time to dig through the stock on hand to find the perfect piece (or maybe buy the perfect piece…an excuse to buy something? yes please). Now to decide marking knife or awl…or both?


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, we're including Canadian's and Brit in this one. A knife or awl should fit in a padded envelope so shipping should be reasonable outside of the country.


----------



## CL810

I'm in - steel ordered!


----------



## Mosquito

I think I'm in


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I'm there!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rick that is beautiful.


----------



## groy87

I'm in!


----------



## carguy460

I'm in! Whats up with the naughty/nice question at the top? The answer is obvious…

Where the heck is Al? I bet he would want a piece of this…


----------



## Bagtown

sharpening some rusty nails….


----------



## mochoa

17 signed up so far!

CL what kind of steel did you order? I was planing on recycling. I hope I get you. Now how do I manipulate this Elfster thing to my advantage????


----------



## DaddyZ

I'm Signed up !!!

If you're looking for some hard steel, think of old Circular saw blades….

I tried to cut one on my bandsaw & ruined a brand new blade, I just got it cut in half….


----------



## CL810

Mauricio - O1 from McMaster per Bondo's comments. Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## OnlyJustME

See now Mauricio, if you didnt try to pawn off work onto a website you could have had your pick and no one would be the wiser. lol 

Pat- how old are you talking? before the carbide tips?


----------



## wormil

Saw blades are hard, even reciprocating saw blades… I ruined 3 drill bits figuring that out. Even yellow Dewalt paint is tough, my wire wheel was struggling so I soaked it in carb cleaner to soften the paint.


----------



## carguy460

Dang…I logged on this morning hoping to see who I drew for the swap…turns out the draw date was in FEB, not Jan…the suspense is killing me!


----------



## mochoa

Rick, good point on the steel, maybe it is better to use some O1 steel and harden it after working it.

18 folks signed up so far!


----------



## DaddyZ

OJM - I just ground the carbide tips off on the grinder then tried to cut with a hacksaw, then went to the bandsaw… I was going to make some Blades for an Old wooden Combo Plane.. Still in the Thought Process but have to find out how to cut the Steel, I was trying to stay away from the obvious choice of the torch.


----------



## mochoa

Were stuck at 18 on the swap. We need to spread the word a little more.

I just picked up a measuring tool I've been wanting for a while for those times when I need to know if something is dead square like a plane side (for a shooting plane) or for a machine blade.

I got it at Highland Woodworking. 
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/steelengineerssquare6.aspx









Not bad at $18 and it comes with a little box.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Snazzy Mauricio.

Congrats and the best of luck on the frustrating pursuit of square.


----------



## Quaternion

I'm in. And now that I've stopped lurking, I'll have to post more often too.


----------



## OnlyJustME

730 days is a long time to lurk, you stalker. lol Welcome to the swap


----------



## lysdexic

+1 what OJM said. 730 days!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, Hiding out for 730 days. It must have been serious…..


----------



## ksSlim

Stuck @18, F--it I'm in for 2.
bunch of y nuzzlers


----------



## thedude50

I think you should put the link to join up on the top of the article so more people can see it every day


----------



## thedude50

I delivered and installed the monster cabinet today man it is nice to regain that much floor space. I am in the home stretch on the two small cabinets and should have them done in a couple of day to a week. and i am stripping a buffet and refinishing it then i am free for a bit hopefully not to long.


----------



## Quaternion

730 days isn't quite right, I made my first post a month or two ago. 

I think I registered just to see pictures or something, then was too busy to do much woodworking for a couple of years, now I have the time again. Hopefully I'll write up some of the work I've done on my shop/shop projects, and generally participate more. Looking forward to making something nice for this swap…


----------



## waho6o9

No sense in rushing in Quaternion, take your time and enjoy
the journey.

I do believe the tortoise won the race and the rabbit didn't
do so well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The rabbit was a smoker…


----------



## boxcarmarty

We having smoked rabbit???


----------



## OnlyJustME

I just had leg of lamb. Smoked rabbit would ruin it.


----------



## ShaneA

Since I cant see myself repurposing some sort of metal into anything that could beyond hot butter, I ordered some kits from Czech Edge. Should be fun, nice project for my mini lathe.


----------



## DaddyZ

Done started on some marking knifes !!!

I am making at least three I should get at least 1 good one from the batch


----------



## mochoa

check out these instructions for making a shop made marking knife. 
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/310/markingknife.pdf


----------



## thedude50

interesting article I dont like the look of that knife but the concept of how they made it is pretty cool


----------



## mochoa

I thought the same thing Dude.


----------



## mochoa

Just a reminder fellas, here is the link for the swap: http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/9015602/68af89/


----------



## starringemma




----------



## JGM0658

These are my most used marking tools…...


----------



## mochoa

Nice Emma! LOL, is that the vintage version down below?

Jorge you have all the coolest toys. There is a bent awl in there? I've never seen one of those. Does that center marking gauge automatically find center?


----------



## JGM0658

Yes it does, and it also comes with an attachment to mark mortises. The bent awl is very useful for hard to reach spaces. All in all it was worth the entry price….


----------



## GMatheson

I'm in for the swap. I was at an auction this weekend and got outbid on a few bridge city tools. I'm kicking myself now tho.


----------



## starringemma

Mauricio,

I assume it's for measuring the inside of cylinders or maybe the circumfluous of Rosie O'Donnell's mouth.


----------



## starringemma

AngleMaster Pro V2
http://www.dendroica.com/woodworking/tools/reviews/bctwAMPv2.html









and then there's this fine little tool.


----------



## chrisstef

Quite possible the coolest outside calipers i ever seen ^

Dems some fancy britches.


----------



## Ripthorn

Found a beautiful piece of wood for the swap knife. Turned a prototype in maple. We're getting there…


----------



## wormil

I like the blackened dimpled ferrules on the Woodsmith knife although I'm not a fan of the handle.


----------



## starringemma

Do any of you have one of these?


----------



## OnlyJustME

nope, but i'm sure my 2 year old would love it.


----------



## mochoa

Pinocho tape measure? Nice, I need one.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah the life in that article is ugly but it was interesting how they dimpled the copper ferrule and then showed the effect of burning different oils on it to antique it.

I wonder if you could do that on other metals, like if your trying to age some hinges or something.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## AnthonyReed

I really enjoyed that part of the article Mauricio.

Emma - Bhog carries one of those on his belt.


----------



## mochoa

Ok that settles it, I'm rigging the swap so that I get Dave! ;-)

Dave those marking knives/awls are friggin nice! Are you in on the swap? LOL I loved the movie trailer by the way.


----------



## superdav721

I am not in the know of the "swap". How does it work and what do I need to do?
Thanks


----------



## CL810

Dave - see post #137. Like the mallet swap. Ran like a secret Santa gift exchange only the swap is a marking knife or awl.


----------



## mochoa

Dave yours is both a knife and an awl so you get bonus points! Also I just checked the rule book and it says that there is no requirement that it be made of wood since we are douing it through elfster.


----------



## mochoa

Here is the sign up link again, deadline for sign up is feb 8th, knife should be with your recipient by Mar 30.

http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/9015602/68af89/


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just add a little wood cap to it and it's all good.


----------



## superdav721

OK I'm in. Thanks guys.


----------



## mochoa

Great! Were up to 20 swappers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mauricio, Did you catch that Bagtown had to drop out???


----------



## waho6o9

Cool Dave's in, Bummer that Bagtown has other obligations.


----------



## mochoa

Yes I did. Sorry to hear it, but it sounds like he had good reasons, he will be busy and traveling. 
He was our only Canadian.


----------



## superdav721

You know you guys are going to make me have to kick up my skills a notch.


----------



## mochoa

Dave thats whats great about swaping tools. I make way nicer stuff for other people than what I would make for myself. 
Case in point. For myself:









For someone else:


----------



## GMatheson

You still got one Canadian swapper left


----------



## mochoa

Great! Hope we get more International LJ.

Jorge, do you want in? Shipping to Canada cant be much different than shipping to Mexico? I'm guessing, I dont know.


----------



## JGM0658

I would love to Mauricio, but I do not know how to make marking knives. I know I can get the ferrule and the blade, but do not have a lathe, so most likely my efforts would be pretty amateurish.

It would be nice if you guys post the swaps though.


----------



## mochoa

No lathe required…


----------



## wormil

No lathe necessary for a marking knife it's just a stick with a piece of sharpened metal stuck in it and there are tons of tutorials on how to make them.


----------



## mochoa

Actually I was thinking at first that I would make a turned knife but know I'm leaning towards a non-turned one.


----------



## JGM0658

I believe I have until Feb 8 to sign up, let me think about it and if I can come up with something I deem worth of sending I will sign up. Fair enough?


----------



## JGM0658

LOL, so I do a Rick suggested and googled "making a marking knife" this is the first page I got, can't compete with Derek….

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/A%20Knife%20for%20Marking%20Dovetails.html


----------



## mochoa

Sounds good man. The more the merrier. That and I know anything you would make would be awesome.


----------



## mochoa

Oh wow, that is an excellent tutorial! Thanks for posting that link.

I wonder if Derek ever gets sick of making things out of Jarrah?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jorge, Do we need a lathe???

Do we need a ferrule???

Do we need a blade???

OMG, I'm screwed…..


----------



## JGM0658

boxcarmarty, blade yes! The other not absolutely necessary, but nice to have if you plan on making a nice marking knife. I am sure a machinist can make me a steel or bronze ferrule for a couple of bucks as well as the blade, it is the body that is giving me trouble.


----------



## wormil

Jorge, check out this one by John Heisz, this is what got me started.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*COOL!

Thank you.
*


----------



## OnlyJustME

You can use a copper or brass plumbing fitting for a ferule too.


----------



## bondogaposis

Ok, for your general amusement here is a high end marking knife from Japan Woodworker.
You got to look at the price. They can't be a good as the swap knives are going to be. Does it come with a free table saw?


----------



## superdav721

I have seen some of the planes those guys build go in the thousands.
They spend 3 days cooking ore to get a billet of steel.
They have to sit with it the entire time to get the carbon right.
Then a lot of work goes into the forging of the steel.
Lamination to iron for toughness.
Forging of the final product.
Annealing, quenching and then tempering.
Sharpening.
It is all hand made, by man, no machine.


----------



## ksSlim

Damacus blades are very time time consuming to make.
Can be purchased from many blade makers suppliers.

Depending on size needed, ferrels can also be made from the brass inserts that reinforce shelf pins

Or any softish metal (brass, copper, bronze, even silver, nickle or gold) can be machined with simple hand tools.


----------



## wormil

That Japanese spear point knife is nice but is it going to perform better than your run of the mill marking knife? No.

I can't wait to see what people come up with. I wasn't in the mallet swap, I'm guessing the etiquette is to wait until after the person receives it before posting to your projects.


----------



## Mosquito

that would be correct Rick. We waited until the mallet we sent got posted in the forum, then we posted the projects on our page


----------



## OnlyJustME

But you're not just getting a marking knife. You are getting a functional work of art created by a master of perfection. Anything Yamamoto creates is awesome. Not saying it is or isn't worth the price but i still wouldn't spend the money for that.


----------



## JGM0658

Ok guys, I am in. I worked out a couple of body solutions for the knife, I will see which one is better. The bad thing is that you cannot find a ferrule any where within a 1000 miles of where I live. I even went to a machinist and he could not understand what I needed…...


----------



## JoeLyddon

*That looked* like *Damascus steel.*.. The reason for the cost…* SUPER STEEL!*

*My guess:* it cost them $176.02 … Selling at $239.00 35.8% markup.


----------



## shampeon

Jorge: a piece of scrap pipe and a hacksaw is all you need for a ferrule.


----------



## bondogaposis

The bad thing is that you cannot find a ferrule any where within a 1000 miles of where I live.

Jorge you make a ferrule from a piece of copper tubing, you can get that at any hardware store.


----------



## mochoa

Jorge, glad you are joining us. Cant wait to see what you come up with.

Copper ferrules dont look bad but not as nice as brass. If I use a ferrule I'm going to go rummage through the plumbing supplies at the hardware store. However, I'm kind of leaning towards a non-turned knife with some brass pins to hold it together.


----------



## JGM0658

If worse comes to worse I will cut a piece of copper, but I want to ebonize the handle so I am thinking a steel ring would look nicer.

We will see, it has to be a surprise…


----------



## wormil

Ferrules are mainly decorative on marking knives, I hadn't planned on using one.


----------



## DaddyZ

to many variables to compute !!!

Ferrule / no 
round / no
right hand / left hand


----------



## ksSlim

DaddyZ there's an app for that--dice.
modify 3 dies or dice and roll.


----------



## superdav721

That waz funny.
Dice


----------



## JGM0658

I have to disagree with you Rick, a ferrule as the name implies is a compression item. It serves to bring together the two halves. The inside diameter should be conical to do this. Of course those are hard to find and as rare as hens teeth here in Mexico.


----------



## stan3443

make uour own conical ferrule. turn a tapered peice of wood, wrap with sandpaper,ream your ferrule copper and brass sand easy. no nead to go 1000 miles


----------



## wormil

Not really, a ferrule is there to prevent splitting and there should be little danger of that with a thin knife blade. The other use for a ferrule would be to help secure the knife blade


----------



## JGM0658

The other use for a ferrule would be to help secure the knife blade

Exactly and it does that by compressing. Ferrules are widely used in chemistry for gas and liquid chromatographs, trust me when I tell you they are compressing items. They are also used in the gas and sometimes in water purification industry.

If the item is used only for preventing splitting then it is incorrectly called a ferrule, and it should be called a collar.


----------



## JGM0658

Stan, buddy….turn? uh no lathe..not even a small one for pens…


----------



## wormil

Trust me, I know what a ferrule is, what it does, and everything I've said is correct.


----------



## ksSlim

http://thompsonsknives.com/ferrules.html
These folks stock most knife making supplies.


----------



## JGM0658

and everything I've said is correct.

Ok, whatever…...


----------



## wormil

Sorry Jorge, didn't mean to be argumentative. I think we may be saying the same thing in different ways and I may have misconstrued your original comment.


----------



## shampeon

For the purposes of a marking knife, an untapered metal ring on a slightly tapered wood tenon works just like a tapered metal ring on a straight wood tenon. And that's your pedantic tip of the day!


----------



## chrisstef

Randomness …..


----------



## Brit

You been on the beer again?


----------



## chrisstef

High on dovetails my man …. (Excellent articles ya sent btw


----------



## waho6o9

Looking good Stef, keep on after it


----------



## bhog

Stef is moving on the dts.My 4th set still looked like a downsy kid did them.


----------



## mochoa

Very nice Stef! Drink a cold one on me.


----------



## thedude50

chris now work on narrowing up the pins this is a key if your going to make them big and blocky they may as well be cut with a router or on the table saw.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice job Stef. I did not know Disston made tackle boxes.

^ That guy said downsy.

I am often mistaken for Corky.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol @ tackle box. Its a "my buddy" tool / tacklebox. I think it came out of my grandfathers basement. I could stock it with blunt tools n send it your way cork


----------



## thedude50

I have to tell you guys that when making dovetails I have a secret weapon. It is the Rob Cosman dovetail Marking Knife. Rob says this is only for laying out dovetails but i use it all the time. It is not expensive and the replacement blades are cheep. Now why is it so good the secret is in the way they ground the blade it allows you the edge up to the tails and mark exactly where the pin should be. Because it is so tight to the wood you simply cut the line and the dovetail fits and unlike other marking knives. This one wont cut into the tail when you slide the knife against the wood. I love this knife and you will too.


----------



## ShaneA

I have begun making prototypes. Question…what type(brand) of epoxy do I need to hold this disaster (ferrule to tennon and metatal blade in wood) together? Any recommendations?


----------



## Alexandre

Anyone up?


----------



## superdav721

I beat on mine today as well.


----------



## thedude50

5 minute epoxy works well in all applications for me it does not really harden in 5 minutes though


----------



## thedude50

Alexander are those from the japan woodworker ?


----------



## CL810

My wife thinks I'm working on a shiv!


----------



## Ripthorn

Epoxy is generally specified as set time (or open time), not harden time, which is usually 24 hours. I made one for my brother as practice for this. It looks good. Now to try and not make the same mistakes this go round!


----------



## ksSlim

+1 Ripthorn…5 minute epoxy is not cured in 5 minutes.

Become a Scientist, test at least 3 types of glue, and report back.

Epoxy is available in small quantities or bigger for canoes or kayaks.

If you don't need a quart, local BORG has it.


----------



## mochoa

If anyone is looking for a cheap but good combination square check this one out. 
http://www.amazon.com/Empire-Level-E250-Professional-Combination/dp/B000ETUNEU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358872235&sr=8-1&keywords=empire+square









I bought a 6" engineers square recently because I thought it would be more accurate but I seems to be just as square as this empire square. It also has a lot of very positive reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got a 7" empire. It is surprisingly accurate for square. I've checked it a few times and it's always been dead on for me. I bought mine at a local store, though.


----------



## mochoa

Oh yeah, maybe it was you, I knew saw an empire square in someone's pics a while back.


----------



## Mosquito

I think someone else brought them up in the past too. It's snuck into a few of my pictures…


----------



## wormil

Apparently the Empire True Blue squares are very well made and very accurate. The other Empires with the yellow bubble are roughly on par with Johnsons and Stanleys.


----------



## WhoMe

The big orange box store (HD) carries the Empire stuff. Many of the items (but not all) are USA made.. I have been really happy with my 6in square and rafter square.

Chris, looking good on the dovetails. Especially since they are fully hand cut. 
I cheated on my first set. Cut the main angles of the DTs with a table saw then did the rest with a chisel. I did tails first and that is Maple with Cherry on top. When I get some time, I will have to try the hand cut DTs for kicks and giggles. 









I was considering joining the swap but I will not have time to make one. BUT, I have some ideas.
So, I will just have to watch this time and see what great stuff you guys make.


----------



## Gatorjim

I'm in. Oh boy the pressure is on.


----------



## wormil

Started mine today, so far so good.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm going to sit this one out. Works been insane, weekends been helping with the new grandsons room, when I even have a week end. I can't wait to see the finished products though.


----------



## chrisstef

Scooped up the handy lil Starret 14 for marking across end grain.


----------



## mochoa

That think is pretty sweet Stef!

Check this out guys. Here is a great link I just found that I think can help if anyone want to make a brass ferrule. This guys uses brass compression nuts (is that a regular brass nut?) and then turns them round on the lathe. What's nice is that because they are so thick you can round or taper them however you want. Pretty cool!
http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/jThompson/restore/TapOctHandles/TapOctHandles-01.asp

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/jThompson/howTo/inspiration/inspiration-01.asp


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,
Thanks for the links. I am not quite sure what WKFineTools is "about" but I know that I like it. It has proven a great resource for me in the past. It has some really good articles. Just this morning a was reading a 9 page article on hand cut dove tails


----------



## OnlyJustME

The Brass Compression nuts are for plumbing. they have a thinner wall than a regular nut and one side of the nut has a smaller hole than the other side. Look at a brass shut off valve for a faucet/toilet in the plumbing section of the borg next time you're there to see one. I used one for a replacement handle on one of my lathe gouges. Some files make short work on shaping it round.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice score Stef.

Thanks for the links guys, that is a great site.


----------



## mochoa

There is a lot of good stuff on that site. I wish there was a way to subscribe via RSS.

Here is an aticle on making some reall nice scratch awls. 
http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/jThompson/restore/awls&Scribes/awls&Scribes-01.asp


----------



## JGM0658

Yeah that site is great, I have it flagged. I finally came up with an idea, no need to turn or ferrules. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## waho6o9

I bet it's a great idea Jorge! You do good work.


----------



## JGM0658

Don't know if it is great, but a comment got me thinking, there is a need for left and right hand use. Obviously a round shaft is the best solution, but without a lathe I though, well, why not oval in shape with a spear point? Now I gotta look into securing the tang to the wood, but that should be simpler….


----------



## waho6o9

Epoxy


----------



## JGM0658

I thought of epoxy, but since I am ebonizing the wood, I thought it would look nice with a couple of steel thingys, don't know what they are called, just like they do on kitchen knives. Worse comes to worse epoxy will be.


----------



## JGM0658

I make wood furniture not knives, but I tell you what, why don't you join and we will see who makes a better one? After seeing your projects I have no problem issuing this challenge.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a twenty on Jorge…..


----------



## ShaneA

Oh no, I found something new to scour "the bay" for…Starrett calipers, I picked up a set of 3 for like $20, now I have that urge to get a couple more. Where does the committee stand on vintage Starrett combo squares? I see some well beneath new cost, but if it has hard a hard life and knocked from square, doesn't seem like it would be a useful tool. Seems risky, or am I missing something?

Oh the hoarding sickness…


----------



## shampeon

Christ, can you guys leave the pissing match offline, or at least through PMs? I'm here for information, not to watch flame wars.


----------



## CL810

Shane, I've been on quite a few hunting trips lately (flea markets, antique shops, etc.) with the intiention of picking up some Starrett dividers specifically. The older dividers just feel so good in your hands.

Dang I'm jealous!


----------



## ShaneA

I was amazed at how smooth they operate. Pat date of 1885 on one of them, so they have been around the block a time or two. Impressive testament to the quality they were made with.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane ive got your sickness buddy …. 








Starrett 2 1/2 baby square









G&P dividers

All in the past week and a half.


----------



## CL810

Now I don't know if you're rubbing it in or bragging Shane!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Darn, i was hoping no one else was looking for them old starret marking/measuring tools. I want one like Andy's square. it's cool factor is off the charts. I think you can fine tune them back to square if needed Shane.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Looks like there was a piece of tape on that square and it protected that one little area of it. I have a little 4" sliding bevel.


----------



## ShaneA

I think I paid about market value…there are some going for more, and a few for less. So not really a gloat per se, just more of an observation how nice they are compared to the HF set I have. Duh! Starrett vs HF, not really fair I guess. I will be on the lookout for more.

OJM, you can get the combo squares back to square and keep them there? Is there any info/pointers on this? I think Andy's is a BC? But it is extra pimp.


----------



## ShaneA

I was guessing the shiny spot on Stef's square was where the adjustable part (technical term) was left for a loooong time.


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed correct Shaniac. It needs a lil work for sure but i like it for marking across eng grain where my bigger squares got tippy on me.


----------



## superdav721

Look at 543 it is oval. I have never seen one of these. You could use it right or left handed.
Another important thing to me is it has to be easy to pick up off the bench.
My 2 cents.


----------



## JGM0658

That is more or less my idea, I figure it can't be too hard to shape with the spokeshave. Whoever gets it is going to be lucky, if Cosman can charge $50 for his, mine should be at least $200….LOL… Just kidding.

I chose to participate because I have never made one, and the best way to learn is doing…after some research of course…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Well slap me fore head and say Duh Shane. lol Didn't realize the square was sliding.

There is a way for the combo squares to be adjusted by filing a bit on the prongs? that grab the slot on the rule. I think. I might be imagining things. I had a 5hr drive home tonight in bad weather and i'm a bit fried. :{

Jorge what is this research thing you are talking about? lol I just do it and if i mess up i try to make it look like i didn't.


----------



## JGM0658

I just do it and if i mess up i try to make it look like i didn't.

Either that or you do a re purposing….. ;-)


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Mosquito

I'd like to re-establish the Roman Empire… I've always loved researching about them…


----------



## superdav721

Every body Smile. I am a few days from being a pawpaw. This will be my third
Now tomorrow after honey do'es. I am firing up the forge and working on a knife. Let us see if I can break another.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I preferred medieval times myself, Mos. They had some cool stuff then.


----------



## JGM0658

Men, you are really going all out. I am just going to have a machinist make me a blade…...

PS, congratulations!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Congrats Dave!!!!! Was that on your things to do while bored list?


----------



## JGM0658

I preferred medieval times myself, Mos. They had some cool stuff then.

Yeah, I am hooked on the King of thrones series, read all the books but the have got it pretty good on the series..


----------



## JGM0658

Was that on your things to do while bored list?

I don't think it is called "bored" OJM…. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, best wishes and congratulations Dave!


----------



## superdav721

Boring its not. My baby is having a baby. And there is not a dull moment. I have been a wreck all week. Cant concentrate.
Her name will be
Ayrabella Rose
We will call her 
Bella
Thank guys!


----------



## waho6o9

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Dave.


----------



## shampeon

Jorge & Dude:


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap, im gettin a cup of coffee and reading this one again. 








Internet fight!


----------



## superdav721

Have fun today guys and gals. I AM!


----------



## CL810

Dave, there's no better day then a grandchild's birth day!


----------



## superdav721

CL you are so right.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Chrisstef, that video clip is hilarious. )


----------



## chrisstef

That reverse donkey kick the kid in the blue throws out makes me giggle everytime.


----------



## bhog

Phenominal content here.

I propose that Lance invites Jorge to stay a week in his shop,and they film it reality t.v style.I will take a measly 25% of the profit(will be huge) and we all win.Could probably sell 3 seasons of your guys different challenges.I'll fly in(on somebodys dime) and keep you both from death at the hands of the other for free(insurance).


----------



## donwilwol

hog, I like your style, and for 5% I'll foot your air fair. I'll even throw in some marriot points. Don't want you staying there, if you kill either one that takes care of the profit!


----------



## JGM0658

Ok, so now maybe we can get back to the purpose of this thread. How do I know to whom should I send the marking knife?


----------



## Mosquito

If you signed up on the link Jorge, Mauricio basically hits a button, and it will tell you who you send it to. At least that was my understanding of it


----------



## OnlyJustME

Sign up deadline is feb. 8 and on that day or the day after you will be notified who to send the marking knife/scratch awl to.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Thank You Ms. Debbie


----------



## mochoa

?
Whay did Ms. Debbie do? I missed it.


----------



## superdav721

Me to


----------



## superdav721

OK I spent all afternoon at the forge. I think I have the one beat out for my contribution.
I did two things I have never done, I double twisted and forge welded tool steel to mild steel.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, just found out my dads wife has an anvil that she brought over from Germany 40 years ago. No one is using it.
Just have to get back home to somehow acquire it….


----------



## DanKrager

Holy cow! I'd hate to be the baggage porter for THAT suitcase!
DanK


----------



## superdav721

Holy Cow Bags really.


----------



## Bagtown

Yep.


----------



## Bagtown

They shipped pretty much the whole farm.


----------



## superdav721

Figure out what you want to do and lets talk.


----------



## wormil

Prepped the swap blade today, just need to polish and sharpen. The handle is ready for finishing.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Did some practicing for my swap marking knife. Turned a handle and "forged" a blade. Ok i heated up a round masonry nail (with a mapp torch) and hammered it flat then put a couple twists in it and flattened it again. Just having some fun. I think the blade is a bit small for the handle though so i have to get a bigger nail and redo it.

FYI: the mapp torch doesn't get hot enough to forge weld.

ps Ms Debbie cleaned off the dirt in this thread.


----------



## BigBrownLog

this is the measureing tool of my dreams cause i dont think you can even obtain it yet. it may still be concept. hell i'll make one.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Some pics of my practice. the blade is definitely too small but it works well.

















































That's my 2 year old's hand in the pic. it's not that big of a marking knife. lol


----------



## DanKrager

That's quite a handle! It looks pretty well done except the ferrule. Are you going to leave it as shown? I kinda like it that way.
DanK


----------



## bondogaposis

Yeah, is that a voodoo valentine?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Not a voodoo heart. I'm not skilled in the dark arts, . . . . . .yet. lol 
It's just a cut off of a test piece on the band saw. I free handed a heart shape from a scrap of fire wood to test the blade and adjustments. It's actually the same tree that the marking knife is made from. It makes my wife smile when i give her stuff like that. It made a nice paper weight for her desk.

The ferrule is one of those brass compression nuts from a plumbing shut off valve. I didn't shape it yet. I might change it to something different. Maybe stainless steel or a smaller brass one.

I like the shape of the handle. The wood is from Philadelphia, PA so i was going for a bell shape sort of in honor of the Liberty Bell. I toasted it a little too long in the microwave which is why one side looks black. It started smoking from the inside and charred it a bit.


----------



## ShaneA

It does kinda look like a bell. Coming along nicely.

I am on my 5th or 10th prototype for the handle, still learning to turn. Getting closer, I knew there was a reason I hung onto all those scraps, other than my hoarding sickness. Looking forward to the swap, for sure.


----------



## mochoa

Dave, cant wait to see the new forged masterpiece!

OJM, that knife looks amazing, if the practice piece is that good I can't imagine how nice the final one is going to be. Your making me rethink my idea for a knife!

Tell me about this wood toasting process? Is that on purpose? Like the toasted maple handles on the new Lee Valley chisels? What kind of wood is that and how do you toast it? I need more info man!

I need to look into these compression nuts.


----------



## mochoa

OJM, how sweet would it be if you shape that brass nut into a brass ball? Would look perfect under the bell?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Was already thinking that Mauricio. I have the little collar piece that goes inside the compression nut and was thinking of using that instead and it is already shaped slightly rounded.
The wood i used was apple and still very wet since it was just cut up a few months ago(fell down due to Sandy.) I was actually just trying to dry it some (so it didnt check/crack later) like in a kiln which can be done in the microwave for small pieces. I just kept turning on the nuker (couple minutes at a time) until i stopped seeing moisture come out and the last time i did it was a bit too long and it actually started smoldering from the inside.
Toasting is a slightly different process where they are heating up the wood to carbonize it. It changes the color and i think the molecular structure and hardens the wood. Not too sure on that process though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmmm, Baked apples…..


----------



## OnlyJustME

It did smell good until it started smoldering.


----------



## mochoa

I cooked an old saw handle in the microwave once, I wanted to kill the bugs in (had a lot of bug holes). I went to far and the burnt smell took forever to get rid of. You can bet the missus wasnt to happy about that one.


----------



## OnlyJustME

forged a new blade for it. i like the size better.



























need to polish and sharpen it now.


----------



## DanKrager

Now THAT is just neat. I like the brass clapper for the bell suggestion! 
DanK


----------



## superdav721

here is what I got. I have done my first double twist. Then the knife is made out of mild steel. I did my first forge weld. I split the end and inserted a piece of tool steel. I have done some grinding on it today. I also have been practicing creating a vine on the edge with files. This two is a learning curve. We shall see. If I am not happy I will scrap it and start again.
It is the one on the top.









Here is the forge welded end.









And the vine work. This needs a bit more practice.


----------



## superdav721

OJM you are well on your way to a nice one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Uh Dave, You got something growing on the side there…..


----------



## OnlyJustME

Thanks Dave. What's the differences in tool steel and mild steel? And what type of steel are cut nails made from?


----------



## boxcarmarty

You guys keep foolin' around with these fancy blades, and you're gonna force me to call somebody that knows what they're doin'.....

Well Ok, Dave's here, so I'll have to call somebody else…..


----------



## superdav721

OJM that is a subject that could take a while. I will try to give a simple version.
Mild steel is most steel you would buy at a box store. Angle iron, round and square stock, re-bar and most general purpose steel. It has a low carbon content. It will never hold an edge for any length of time. To get carbon in steel they would add it to the steel while they were making it. There are more recipes for that than cupcake flavors. When steel has a carbon content it has the ability to hold and keep an edge depending on the temper level.
You can take a piece of steel and grind it. The sparks will tell you what kind of steel you are dealing with.









Now to make a fair to good knife you will need some steel with a bit of carbon content. An old tool is a great donor piece of steel.
First you work the steel to the desired shape with heat and hammer. This means you take the steel past critical temperature. You see cherry red at this temp. The steel loses its magnetism. After working you let it cool slowly. This is annealing. The steel is soft at this point. Shape it with grinders, files or what ever method you choose. Taking care not to get it to change color while working it. Keep it in water to keep the temperature down. Once it is near final form or shape. You heat it above critical temperature again and quench in oil or water. The sudden change in temperature makes the carbon molecules line up in a grid pattern and the steel is now brittle and hard as is can be. A file is like this, that is why they can cut other steel but can be broken easily. After this then you temper the steel You heat it very carefully until the straw color is at the edge and quench it again. This brings the steel to a happy point of hard and toughness that allows it to bend and give a bit but hold an edge. You can do the tempering in an oven because the temperature ranges are well in it capabilities.









To summarize. You make it soft, work it. You get it very hard and then bring it slowly back down to softness and stop at a specific temperature.
Some steel will never get to the point of holding a great edge. Spring steel is a goo example. It has just the right carbon content that is can not be brought to a level of being brittle.


----------



## DaddyZ

Wow !!

Guys getting pulled from the thread, & some making thier own steel.

A Lot happened this weekend !!!

Myself I have been busy with my own knife, I am using a Old Planer Blade

(2) Prototypes done so far, course (1) looks like a prison shank !!!


----------



## mochoa

OJM that knife is looking awesome man!

Dave, your dropping some serious knowledge on us man! Thanks for sharing all that. It will come in very useful for my build!


----------



## donwilwol

Dave, I was going to comment on To summarize. You make it soft, work it. You get it very hard and then bring it slowly back down to softness and stop

but decided against it. That's a load of info Saved for later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Some things are better left alone…..


----------



## superdav721

LMAORITF


----------



## OnlyJustME

lol


----------



## superdav721

Don I want you to know my wife is laughing uncontrollably.
Picks of what I got so far. I havent taken it to the tormek yet.


----------



## Stephenw

I wasn't going to participate in the exchange, but am starting to reconsider…










LOL


----------



## muleskinner

Looks like you got everything you need except a rubber band.


----------



## OnlyJustME

very funny Stephen, but i think it will work. lol


----------



## ksSlim

Anything sharp will work. 
Dave's setting the bar (pun intended) pretty high.
I thought i'd just pound out an acceptable blade, wrap some wood around it.

Steph has probably got the idea. Grab a blade and wrap some wood around it.

Way to go Dave-making it hard on the rest of us. ( didn't see the pun)?


----------



## superdav721

I got it. And the question are we having fun?
I am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The fine print in the rules states that Dave will make knives for everybody that participates…..


----------



## ShaneA

I read that somewhere too. You know if it is on the interwebz…it must be true.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.
I only got three. One for the swap, one to a friend and one is going all the way to Ireland.
Down the road guys, when I get my forging to where it needs to be. I plan to offer hold fasts, stop dogs, pinch dogs, marking knives and draw bore tools on my site. It will be first come first serve but I will give a heads up to lumberjocks a few days early. Now with that said I want them to be durable and rugged. That has a R and D period. I have made 4 sets of hold fasts and haven't been happy yet. The main tool I got into forging for was pole lathe bowl turning tools. There are 3 I know of. $175 plus shipping from England.









There made from spring steel. I can do that. All I need is a rusty car coil spring.


----------



## carguy460

Well folks, I've got some bad news…

After much thought and planning, I realize that I won't be able to devote the proper amount of time to a marking knife for the swap. I've got a basement remodel going on that is taking up 100% of my free time (which isn't much to begin with), and unfortunately the deadline for completion of that is mid March and is firm…no room to push that back at all if I wish to remain a married man.

Therefore, with much sorrow and regret, I must withdraw from the swap. I hope that there will still be an even number of participants so nobody gets left out. I still plan to make some marking tools that will be sent to a few special folks here (even though they will likely already have quite a few by then!), but that will have to be later.

My wife promises me that I will get plenty of shop time, and likely plenty of shop budget if I get this basement room done on time, so I look forward to that! As for now, I'm a month and a half away from target completion date, and just finished the framing Sunday…so now I run wiring, start the sheetrock, finish the drywall (ugg), paint, lay carpet, and trim…all by myself!

I'm sorry guys, at least someone doesn't have to suffer with one of my shoddy projects!

Carry on!


----------



## chrisstef

Good luck on the remod Jason. Shop time can become fleeting at certain points. I know with babystef around i cant manage much more than about 45 minutes to an hour a couple of times a week. Whats helped me along the way is picking up small tools, sharpening, general maintenance, practicing dovetails and set up of the machines. It keeps my head in the shop and keeps my commitments to family as well. The way that i look at it is when i do get back into the shop everything will be all tuned up and ready to go making things quick and efficient.


----------



## carguy460

I hear ya stef…I can't even tune anything up in my shop right now, its been converted to full construction mode! Poor handplanes are all alone, though my little stanely block did make its way into the basement to help out.

I see alot of controversy about the radial arm saw on this site, but I will swear by mine for doing construction type work. Quick, easy, accurate (enough)...and thats my plug for the RAS…of course, if I was doing woodworking I would be using an old disston…


----------



## mochoa

Sorry to hear it Jason but it will be worth it for you to enjoy the new basement. You can catch the next swap.


----------



## ksSlim

Hang tough Jas, taint March yet.
May the Gods of sawdust and plasterboard smile upon you.


----------



## Gatorjim

I have an old saws all blade and a stainless steel rod. Now what to do with them? I actually have a plan. Sort of any way.


----------



## superdav721

Jim those should work nicely.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## donwilwol

I now get the *Super* in Superdav.


----------



## OnlyJustME

very nice Dave and so shiny.


----------



## derekcohen

Marking tools …

1. Detail knives and scratch awl …










Link: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/A%20Knife%20for%20Marking%20Dovetails.html

These are now being manufactured and sold by Chris Vesper.

2. Cutting gauges …










Link: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/CuttingGauges.html

3. Lay out square …










Link: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/LayOutSquare.html

This one was mentioned by Chris Schwarz on his blog: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/cool-square-but-what-the-heck-is-it-used-for

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## superdav721

Those are very nice. Very nice.


----------



## mochoa

Hey Derek, you missed our discussion a while back about your knife making blog. Great info, thanks for posting it.


----------



## CL810

The Vesper tools are really, really nice.


----------



## lysdexic

Derek, if I remember correctly, you also made a nice brass bound dovetail marking gauge. I can't bring up the website at work but isn't this yours?


----------



## waho6o9

Derek rocks!


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Is there something on LJ that explains these swap meets and how they generally work?


----------



## boxcarmarty

BGT, You can go to the link at the top of the page and sign up…..


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

boxcarmarty, already visited the link earlier, as expected it was a simple signup page, I'm looking for something that explains how these evens work, go down, etc. Signing up doesn't explain anything but thanks for the tip.


----------



## ShaneA

Once you sign up, there will be a "random drawing/assigning" of names throught the Elfster web set. Feb 8th is the date for that I think. You then have until March 30th to get the tool (marking knife or awl) sent at your cost, to the LJ you were assigned. One will also be sent to you by that date by another LJ. On March 30th we will post pics of the tool recieved. Be sure to photograph yours before sending so that you may post in the project section that day as well. Hopefully, I have hit the high points. Basically, your are making something, sending it off randomly, and then recieving one randomly as well. Pretty entertaining stuff.


----------



## Mosquito

Also, no pictures of what you're working on until your recipient opens/posts pictures of it 
-

Not necessarily "of my dreams" but I just got this guy in the mail today. I was the only bidder, so won it for $0.99 + shipping


----------



## mochoa

Oh wow I didnt realize that Stephen had posted the link. Nice! Thanks Stephen.

Thanks Shane, that's a perfect explanation.

Welcome to the swap Bravo! This is our first time using Elfster and this is only the 2nd time we are doing a swap so there is really no "usual" process. I'm the de facto organizer of this one. Terry did the last one.

Elfster scrambles the list for us, most people have entered their address already, swapees should be able to contact each other to exchange info. This is my first using elfster so I apologize in advance for and hiccups.


----------



## mochoa

Nice Mos! I've been wanting one of those with the little cam lever lock. Like the one Roy uses on his show.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think positive Mauricio. It makes for better hiccups…..


----------



## waho6o9

Nice one Mos, I have one similar to that and like it.

Excellent price as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dave that is outstanding.


----------



## superdav721

Opps I didnt know not to show picks.
Am I fired.
Thanks Tony.
Sorry guys.


----------



## ksSlim

Dave, we thought that's just a prototype.
Besides, we enjoyed the "how to".

ABANA


----------



## derekcohen

Derek, if I remember correctly, you also made a nice brass bound dovetail marking gauge. I can't bring up the website at work but isn't this yours?

Yes, that's mine. (It was a joke - a dovetailed dovetail marker).

I have made them in plain brass as well (using angle brass section) ..










5:1 6:1 7:1 8:1

Link: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/Dovetailmarkersinbrass.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## lysdexic

Nice joke! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Just send that one to me and start over…..


----------



## superdav721

Nope, now I just have to make something to go with it.


----------



## DaddyZ

Hopefully Drawing Tomorrow

eh.. Mauricio


----------



## mochoa

Yes sir! Tomorrow is the big day. I'll wait till the next morning and do the drawing. We have 22 folks signed up so far!

Now I'd better get on the ball with my knife!


----------



## carguy460

Uh oh…I need my name off that list, so we may end up with an odd number…


----------



## bondogaposis

Odd or even, it makes no difference.


----------



## mochoa

The good news is that brass nuts seem to be easy to find in various sizes.

5/8

1/2

Not sure what size you would normally use on a knife.

However I still havent decided wheather I'm going to make a turned knife or not.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

While this is technically a measuring vs marking device, there are some who mark with this measuring device, thus falling into the marking category.

I'll likely never come across a Alvin Fellows 1868 patented spring tape measure, but it's still a dream measure/marking device which started it all in the U.S. The spring tape measure was actually developed by someone in England and patended there in 1829.


----------



## mochoa

No sweat Jason, I'm sure we'll work something out.

Pretty cool Bravo, totally appropriate for this thread.


----------



## mochoa

Anybody have input on the proper angle for a spear point knife? 








http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/woodworking-hand-tools/spear-point-marking-knives


----------



## wormil

Schwarz' job is to worry about piddly stuff and he has access to lots of variety. I don't worry, I just pick up the knife and use it.


----------



## mochoa

True, his job is to over analyze thinks, at the end of the day you can make any knife work.


----------



## Mosquito

well in that frame of thinking, Mauricio, if I get your name, I'm sending you a butter knife


----------



## mochoa

It would have to be a highly modified butter knife! I bet Dave could make a butter knife into something usefull.


----------



## superdav721

I like about 60 degrees.


----------



## mochoa

Right inbeteen huh? Well played.


----------



## DaddyZ

Already made (3) Test subjects, Lookin Good !!!!


----------



## superdav721

Now that I showed mine. When do we get to see what you guys have have done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Started on mine tonight… or is it yours???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I have a pile of parts…..


----------



## mochoa

Yeah you can show test pieces!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drum roll please…..

And the winner is???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somebody wake up Mauricio, I'm too excited to sleep…..


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, plus someone has to tell us how the system works from here. I already forgot my password : (


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh no, What password???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I forgot to make up a password…..
I forgot to signup…..
Who am I, What is this place???


----------



## mochoa

Hey ya'll, I'm awake! Since today is the deadline shouldnt I wait till the end of the day to make the drawing?


----------



## mochoa

And someone go coerce one more LJ into signing up. We are 21 swappers right now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll just play with a stick while I wait…..


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe for the next one we should start a thread with the swap name in the title of it so it's more visible. I mean, unless you read this thread regularly, you wouldn't know

Of course, that's only if this Elfster thing works out, otherwise we might want to keep it smaller and more manageable lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

What swap, I thought this was the line for the restroom. How embarrassing…..


----------



## Hammerthumb

Hi guys. I just signed up for the exchange. Can someone tell me how this works?


----------



## waho6o9

Daffy rocks, thanks BoxCarMarty!


----------



## superdav721

Number 22


----------



## ShaneA

Paul, we will have the Elfster randomly draw names. You will then send a marking knife or awl to the person who you are assigned. Due by 3/30/13. You will then also receive a tool from a fellow LJ who is assigned to you. Take photos before you send it, the recipient can post pics on this thread on the 30th. You can then post photos to your LJ portfolio at that time, no spoilers. Shipping the item is at your expense, but it has to be there by the 30th…shame if not.

Those are the high points. I think there was a $20 spending limit.


----------



## thedude50

Not to over look your swap but more back to the idea of the thread I am looking for ideas on how to display all my layout tools and my measuring tools I would like to see some of your ideas on how to do this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are we there yet, are we there yet???


----------



## Hammerthumb

I take it that the draw is today or tomorrow? Elfster notifies us who we have drawn?


----------



## superdav721

Are yall sending an elf to my house?


----------



## ShaneA

Draw should be known by tomorrow. I assume Elfster notifies us, but this is the first time we have used. We will get it worked out some way or another.


----------



## donwilwol

Dave, are you looking for some good elves?


----------



## superdav721

elfster
I need two shop elves to do cleanup and sharpening at night.


----------



## mochoa

Elves would be nice. I'll push the draw button tonight or tomorrow AM. Looks like we have an even number now!


----------



## wormil

Everyone should get emails with the name and address of the person they are sending to so hopefully everyone entered their address.


----------



## shampeon

Elves sound great, 'cuz hey, free labor, but then you're spending all your time tracking down candy canes in May, and don't even get me started about the cobbler's bills.


----------



## superdav721

No email yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All the elves are shoveling snow out east…..


----------



## mochoa

I'm about to press the draw button but now we have an odd number of participants again.

Would anyone have an extra knife to send? Im not sure what else we would do with an odd number.


----------



## Mosquito

Does Elfster only pair people up? So it's not a "round robin" typething?


----------



## mochoa

Oh I get what your saying. If its a round robin then it doesnt matter if there is an odd number. Duh…


----------



## mochoa

Ok it worked! I'm able to see my persons mailing address. If your person didnt put their info in there you will have to PM them for it.


----------



## Mosquito

Got it! The e-mail said "You've been paired with" so I don't know what that means, but here we go!


----------



## mochoa

The person I got, was paired with someone else, not me, so its a round robin.


----------



## Mosquito

Perfect


----------



## CL810

Thanks for driving this Mauricio.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got mine, no address…..


----------



## BrandonW

The address part wasn't immediately clear for me, but there should be a link that says "mailing address." When are these things due in the mail, again?


----------



## waho6o9

I think it's 3/30/13 BrandonW


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got it Brandon, top right corner opposite the name. Thanks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd like to take this time to apologize to my recipient for the quality control in my shop. I tossed a chunk of wood at the lathe yesterday and the lathe tossed it back. I'll give it another shot today…..


----------



## bondogaposis

It looks to me like Elfster alphabetizes the list according to first names and then selects the next person on the list from your own name as the recipient. Does anyone else notice this as the pattern?


----------



## mochoa

Putting your address in was not required, most people did though. I think you can message your person anonymously and get their info.

Ah, yeah, when you go to send a message you can check a box if you want it to by anonymous.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's not true Bondo…..


----------



## mochoa

Are you guys able to see the full list? Can you see who got who?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, I'm just seeing who I got…..


----------



## ShaneA

I did not get an email from Elfster, (probably user error on my part) but I did finally guess my password, lol. My recipient names was no where near mine alphabetically speaking. However, no address, I will just send a PM.

Thanks for taking the lead and effort Mauricio.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a link to send a message to the person who drew me, but it's anonymous…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mauricio, I take it you're able to see the full list, You must be cheezin' right now…..


----------



## mochoa

No problem guys, I'm glad to help out on the swap, Thanks to those who pointed me to Elfster, takes all the work out of it.

You guys are going to think I cheated when you see who I got. But I swear I didnt!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know who it is, I was talking to him earlier after the draw…..


----------



## superdav721

I drew my mama. She dont need no knife.
Stupid elves.


----------



## Quaternion

Got some work done in my shop today. Got started on my marking tool gift. Well, at least on some trial versions. As expected, not everything worked exactly right, but I think I'll at least make something worth having… Did get email from Elfster, so I know who's getting this when I get it worked out.


----------



## Gatorjim

I am so excited i did a trial version and it came out great. Won't show it or say which it was but oh yea i can do this.


----------



## superdav721

Outstanding.


----------



## Nighthawk

Wooden rulers swell and shrink a bit so if you actually use them be aware of this when measuring that it may not be the same a couple of days later…


----------



## mochoa

I'm stilll trying to figure out what to make…


----------



## ShaneA

I have already made three knives to acceptable swap status and two awls. Countless prototypes didn't make the cut. No pun intended. I like making them, I was thinking I may get get crazy and send one of each. Not sure, it may be hard to let go of them though…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made one of each, I figure there ain't no sense in breaking up a set…..


----------



## Mosquito

Can I buy one to send, Shane? lol I'm not quite sure how to make what I want to lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may have to make another set for myself. But then I'm gonna be getting one in the mail. I'm so confused…..


----------



## ksSlim

Too bad a ks kid couldn't get one for a pattern.


----------



## waho6o9

Pay it forward to a ks kid would be the right thing to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shane, We can make extras and send them out to struggling tool makers, and see if we get them back on 3/30…..


----------



## ShaneA

LOL, re-gifting. I will have to admit, I took the easy way out and bought the Czeck Edge kits, and then re-handled my Pfeil knife. You would not want me trying to fabricate metal. Might as well just send a butter knife. I will say, I had never had an awl before been surprised by its usefullness.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fabricate metal??? I didn't realize it had to be metal. Back to the shop…..


----------



## BrandonW

So sharp rocks are out of the question?


----------



## superdav721

Now you guys got me second guessing.


----------



## superdav721

Thats it! I will make a spork.


----------



## CL810

I wish someone had mentioned Czeck Edge a few weeks ago!! ) Dang that would have been easy!


----------



## mochoa

Shane actually mentioned it a while back. Shane, what do the instructions say about installation of the blade?

Do you turn it, then cut a kerf in the "tenon" and then drill out a spot for the tang?


----------



## ShaneA

The instructions give the tenon size for the ferrule, different model awls and knives require different tenon diameters, each also has a specific hole diameter to be drilled into the handle. The ferrules for the knives actually have slots facing away from the handle to center the blade. The awls were just tradtional ferrules, like a piece of copper/brass pipe. They were all epoxied in. The birdcage awl, requires a square hole for the tang. That was interesting. Took me a few tries, since I don't really know how to use a lathe per se, to figure out how to get everything centered, and sized right. It is all about the prototypes. Being a self taught woodworker/turner it not without some serious trial and error.

I finally figured out if I left the end of my turnings square, and marked/awled a center point, I could turn the handles, then go to the drill press and drill them out using a 90 degree reference. I am sure there is probably an easier way, but trial and error. I struggled the first time or two to get the hole centered perfectly. Hope that jibberish makes since.


----------



## wormil

So sharp rocks are out of the question?

Obsidian marking knife, now that would be something.


----------



## superdav721

Mine is in the mail.


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, Dave with the early delivery. We are still looking at a 3/30/13 reveal still right?


----------



## Mosquito

Dave, that's just mean… now whoever gets their delivery from you is going to have to exercise self control for the next month and a half lol


----------



## BrandonW

Good going Dave!


----------



## superdav721

Its ok I sent it by pack mule. It should take a few weeks if the rivers are not high.


----------



## Ripthorn

Mine has a third coat of finish curing. Then it's a buff out, some finishing touches, and away it goes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dag nabit Dave, Now I'm gonna have to finish mine…..


----------



## mochoa

Dang Dave, thats going to be torture for the guy who gets it. Especially if that person couldn't wait till Christmas to open his mallet.


----------



## mochoa

Woohoo, I got my package from Dave! Marking knife I assume?

Can I open it or do I have to wait until March 30th? I know we said we had to get our knife/awl to the recipient but we didn't specifically say we had to wait till then to open it???


----------



## ShaneA

C'mon Mauricio…hold steady. It will build the excitement by not opening.

Kinda cruel on Daves's part. : )


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't look at mine when I built it. That way I'll be just as surprised as the recipient…..


----------



## bondogaposis

Mine's just about ready to go out the door too.


----------



## roman

referring to the original picture of a folding ruler, it is the tool one needs to master

in its origen I once scoffed at

rules the day


----------



## JoeinGa

.


----------



## ShaneA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321061708047?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Sorry for being basically a computer illiterate, I could not figure out how to post just the picture from my Kindle, so…you get a link. I got this stash a week or so ago, not sure if it is gloat worthy per se, but I am happy. However, I am not sure what one of the items is, or its real intended purpose. It is like some sort of caliper, but not really sure. I really was after the combo square and the OD calipers. $26.50 or so invested. I think I have a Starrett problem now…

Edit: item in lower left


----------



## ksSlim

Well done!


----------



## superdav721

Open it !!!!!!!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Just another form of outside calipers.


----------



## ShaneA

It just doesn't seem to lock into place though. Probably user error.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

If y'all want a vintage marking gauge, give this a look, would you?


----------



## bondogaposis

My marking knife shipped today.


----------



## woodworker59

Sent my marking knife off to my swap partner last week, have not heard anything yet, hope it made it there in good condition.. Tried to find him on the site and came up empty.. so if anyone knows Ian Evans, From San Francisco.. let me know if it got there.. Thanks.. Papa


----------



## superdav721

Let me get the rulz straight. On the 30'th of next month we are to come here and post pictures of what we receive?
Way to go guys.


----------



## ShaneA

Papa I think that is Shampeon, not sure I have the spelling correct.

Yep Dave, odds are Mauricio folded up like a cheap suit and opened his….he is probably noodling with it as we speak. : )


----------



## mochoa

Shane I'm still holding strong, distracted by finishing my bench. But now that its done its going to be tough. LOL.

Man I better get started on my knife!


----------



## mochoa

The question I have is how is OnlyJustMe going to hold up? This time he doesnt have that old "I dont celebrate Christmas" excuse. LOL.


----------



## ShaneA

Hopefully his maker holds off till last minute. I could tell the pressure of the mallet was getting to him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mauricio, Maybe He won't receive his 'til the last day…..


----------



## shampeon

Papa: got the package this weekend. It's sitting in my office, waiting patiently. Muchos gracias!


----------



## superdav721

All you guys are treating it like a birthday gift. I will xray mine to get a peek.
Noodling,,,,,, thats funny


----------



## Ripthorn

Mine has been done for a while, just waiting for me to package it up and send it off. I have to get out and buy one of them padded envelopes first. Man that makes me sound lazy.


----------



## superdav721

The post office has boxes for first class they will give you. Just take some packing material and tape.


----------



## woodworker59

Glad to hear it made it safely out west.. don't know what the big deal about waiting is, its not like its Christmas or something.. just open the thing and put it to work.. I will let you all know right now, I aint waiting for nothing.. mine gets here its getting opened.. next Christmas we can worry about the waiting stuff.. I thought this was just a swap not some big ordeal.. whatever… I am opening mine..Papa


----------



## superdav721

But we still have to wait to show them.


----------



## superdav721

I am going to show my wife.


----------



## ShaneA

Papa, always hard to tell what is on your mind…awesome stuff!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Glad i won't be the only one, Papa


----------



## Bagtown

If you show me yours, I'll show you mine…
Lol


----------



## CL810

Mine is in the mail. Been finished for over a week. I didn't mail it because I didn't want to torture the recipient. But worrying about somthing happening to it (like forgetting where I put it) made me mail it.

If I get mine I'll probably noodle it like all of you guys since it won't need fettling.


----------



## superdav721

This is the fun part to me.


----------



## Mosquito

I need to figure out how to heat treat the A2 for the blade before I can finish mine… or buy a new/different blade


----------



## bondogaposis

Mosquito, are you talking about hardening or tempering?


----------



## superdav721

Mos Get a magnet, torch and burnt motor oil. Heat the a2 till it is red hot and doesn't stick to the magnet very well. This is above "critical temperature". Then place it in the motor oil till cool. You have now hardened the steel as hard as a file. Now you need to temper the steel. You can do this in your oven. Turn the oven to 400 degrees and let it cook for an hour. Turn the oven off and let it cool naturally. Sharpen it and your done.


----------



## Mosquito

Both, Bondo.

That's what I was looking for, Dave, thanks.
Does it have to be used motor oil? Or will something else work?


----------



## bondogaposis

I used canola oil. Do your preliminary sharpening before you heat and that will save a lot of work.


----------



## superdav721

The use of burnt motor oil is for the carbon content.
What Bondo recommends will work fine.
Water will work as well but not take the steel all the way to quench hardness. Doesn't matter anyway cause you are bringing the harness back down tempering it.


----------



## mochoa

Does the same go for O1? Temper it in the oven for 1hr?

I'm so glad we have so many steel experts around. This will be quite the learning experience.


----------



## CL810

Mauricio - yes. I've always read 425. Don't know if it matters.


----------



## bondogaposis

Mauricio, use the same process for O1.


----------



## shampeon

Isn't A2 an air-hardening steel?

I heat-treated some plow plane blades using O1 steel. You all got the process basically correct.


----------



## TheCook

Isn't A2 an air-hardening steel?

Ya. Though I'm fairly sure you can oil quench A2 and have it end up just slightly harder.


----------



## superdav721

The A stands for air. Yes your right. 
Air hardening is a bit more involved

Preheat: 1100/1250F (595/675C), equalize, 1350/1450F (775/790C), equalize.

High Heat: 1750/1800F (995/895C), 30/45 minutes at temperature.

Quench: Air, positive pressure vacuum to 150F (65C).

Temper: 400/1000F (205/540C), hold 2 hours at temperature, air cool. Temper twice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you have any microwave directions? I'm in a hurry…..


----------



## superdav721

no but you can do it buy color. A smith would take and get another piece of metal red hot. He would place the piece that is to be tempered on the hot iron. Then by watching the temper colors watch for it to get right where he wanted it then quench.


----------



## superdav721

no but you can do it buy color. A smith would take and get another piece of metal red hot. He would place the piece that is to be tempered on the hot iron. Then by watching the temper colors watch for it to get right where he wanted it then quench.


----------



## mochoa

I think I'm going to try the tempering process today. Hope I dont burn my face off. Dunking a red hot piece of steel in oil seems dangerous. How come the oil doesnt burst into flames?

Also, can I use the toaster oven or should I use the big conventional oven? The big oven might be better because it will take longer to cool down right?


----------



## mochoa

Oh and I thought it was straw color we had to get it to and not red hot?


----------



## bondogaposis

Don't over think this. It is not a mission critical component of the Mars rover, it just has to make a scratch on a piece of wood.


----------



## shampeon

Mauricio: first, keep an extinguisher or at least some baking soda nearby in case the oil ignites.

I used a toaster oven with no problems. I preheated it to 425.

You're confusing the color of the two phases. To harden the steel, heat it to cherry red (just when it stops being magnetic), then quench.

After quenching, temper it by putting it in the oven for an hour or so, until the steel is a straw color. This requires you to scrape or sand the carbon black off the steel to see the color change, btw. I didn't bother.

But Bondo has the right attitude: you want to do it right, but for a marking knife it doesn't have to be super precise.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks guys! I think I'm clear now. Sounds simple, I'm just going to do it outside just in case it catches on fire.


----------



## chrisstef

I kinda wanna see fire Maur, but im also kinda sick in the head. Good luck.


----------



## donwilwol

Its actually pretty hard to unintentionally ignite used motor oil.


----------



## mochoa

I'll be using whatever I have in the pantry. But sticking a red hot iron in some oil seems pretty intentional to me!


----------



## donwilwol

when I was about 15 i made a bunch of throwing knives and tempered them (man I wish I knew what happened to them). If a Juvenile delinquent can do it and not set the barn on fire, I think your safe


----------



## mochoa

Throwing knives are bad aas. I didnt make my own but I used to love palying with ninja stars (shruiken)!


----------



## DaddyZ

We just bought Kitchen Knives, & used them to throw around…

course we made our own Bola's out of small chain & bolts & nuts


----------



## shampeon

I don't disagree with what Don is saying, but I'm of the mind that having a way of putting out a fire and not needing it is vastly preferable to not having a way to put out a fire and needing it.


----------



## donwilwol

I wouldn't do it without a fire extinguisher handy either and I hope my comments were not taken as I was suggesting it. All I was saying is its not something to be afraid of. Being "not afraid" and being foolish is 2 completely different scenarios. Good point Ian!!


----------



## mochoa

Ok, the blade is in the oven and I still have my face! It was very easy and fast. I did it in the fire pit just in case, no flare ups though.

I hope Smart Balance Oil was ok? LOL


----------



## BrandonW

Should be fine--just put the oil back in the bottle and you can still cook with it.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## bondogaposis

I hope Smart Balance Oil was ok?

I'm glad to hear that the fire department didn't have to roll on you knife project. I'm sure the recipient of your knife will be pleased to know that it is low in cholesterol.


----------



## mochoa

LOL, I know, I feel like such a nerd quenching my steel with Smart Balance. LOL.


----------



## mochoa

Cool little video Dave! Those are some sweet dividers.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you.
Do we need to take some cholesterol meds to use your knife?


----------



## Ripthorn

Mine went out yesterday. It's been waiting patiently on the bench for a while, and now away she goes!


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Video Dave…


----------



## JoeLyddon

Dave,

You did good on those dividers…

One thing I've always been curious about is how they can make the Hinge the way they do…
A round tenon into a round mortise (hole)... a nice hinge that seems to work year after year after year.

How is such a hinge done? I'm sure it's simple (I think)... Stick the tenon into the mortise, pound ball been, grind pounded side smooth… I think… Not sure… You don't have to answer now, in this thread…
Maybe sometime when it fits your project you can clarify it…??

Thank you…. You're doing good!

... sure glad you got a nice large tin water bucket for quenching, etc. LOL (beats a cup! LOL )


----------



## superdav721

Joe the hole is tapered. If you look at the pictures of this pair I have the tenon is square. But because of the taper it will not loosen and give. While forging they will build it tight, peen it and as it cools the metal shrinks that will give it just enough to loosen up for easy use.. The would file or grind the peened material off to make it flush and off yo go.
Thank you Joe. Never change!


----------



## JoeLyddon

Dave,

Thank you!

I finally know how they did/do it! LOL


----------



## superdav721




----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Dave! Wonderful amount of information in the video. You made it seem so accessible. Thank ya sir. Great stuff.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Tony


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the video Dave!

I dont think I did my hardening process right. Its not holding an edge for very long.

I got it red hot and then quenched it. It sounds like I needed to get it straw colored and then quench it.

I'm going to have to remove the handle and start over….


----------



## superdav721

There are more in depth links on my site.
Thank you.
The one I built probably wont hold long either.
But if you are like me, when I get started with a new project, I hit my edged tools a lick or to on a stone just to be sure.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I receive my package last Friday. Looking forward to checking it out…that's a really long wait!


----------



## Mosquito

lol a fellow Woot customer, I see 

Thanks for the video, Dave.


----------



## jordanp

lysdexic Mauricio, Robert Tutsky those marking gauges are amazing. 
I attempted to make a couple but they didn't turn out too good.. however i'm going to start working on a couple more this week out of some reclaimed White oak and Maple, just haven't decided out what i will use to make the mark, my first one used a wheel off a broken can opener lol.


----------



## waho6o9

The metal part's done, the handle is sealing up, looks like it'll be on time.


----------



## shampeon

Mauricio: read this blog by Ron Hock. You'll see that the light straw color shows up in steel at 400 F during tempering, while you want to harden the steel by heating it to over 1400 F (when it jumps from cherry red to bright orange, and is no longer magnetic).


----------



## Brit

Great video Dave. It was amazing to see the difference between the direct application of heat and when you allowed the heat to be transferred to the nail from the heated bar. It seemed much more even and controllable.


----------



## shampeon

Nice video, Dave. It really shows the different colors nicely.

I suppose it's worth it to note that tempering in the oven has the same effect as Dave's 2nd "quick" tempering method using the cherry-red bar's heat to bring the nail up to a light straw color.


----------



## superdav721

First thanks guys.
I wanted to have a good visual of the colors. Keep in mind the torch method may not temper all the way through the steel. Like a skin effect. The oven would be the best way. And tempering 2 to 3 times wont hurt. Guys there are volumes of books written on this. If you know the type of steel you have the info for tempering is out there.

I didnt show where you might want the tempering to be different in the steel. As in a knife the tang to be soft, the spine to have some hardness and the edge right where you want it. That is why a hand tempered knife is better and will not break like a mass machine produced knife.
Have fun with it.
Remember steel is like a woman. You never know what to expect.


----------



## terryR

Dave, thanks for sharing that video…great information! It's always nice to actually see a man perform these steps intead of just reading along in a book.

I have played with a few old files, and made nice knives from them, but am still a newby when it comes to heat treating. I have an awesome book to recommend…The $50 Knife Shop by Wayne Goddard. He focuses on using the tools already in your shop…and a single one brick forge with a simple torch like you used, I think.

I plan to have a forge here on the farm *last year*. 

Off to check out your site, Dave, thanks again!


----------



## distrbd

Dave,thank you for sharing the very informative video ,I really enjoyed watching it and the best part ,it was simple to understand.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. I am a visual person. My dad taught me to keep it simple stupid. KISS


----------



## superdav721

no but you can do it buy color. A smith would take and get another piece of metal red hot. He would place the piece that is to be tempered on the hot iron. Then by watching the temper colors watch for it to get right where he wanted it then quench.


----------



## waho6o9

A little help here.

I need the address of my recipient.

thank you


----------



## mochoa

Waho, you can PM him through elfster.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Mauricio

I was able to ship yesterday and be on time, yeah buddy.


----------



## BrandonW

I'll just give you my address wahoo.


----------



## waho6o9

LOL

I don't have a problem with that Brandon, check your PM
my friend.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Done. Ready to ship Monday.


----------



## mochoa

Mine is packed up and ready to ship tomorrow to!


----------



## wormil

I've been 90% done for weeks then got distracted, gotta get this thing in the mail.


----------



## mochoa

I dropped my knife in the mail yesterday!


----------



## GMatheson

Mailed out my swapper tool today.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Waiting for UPS pickup. Mine is scheduled to go out between 7am and 3pm today!


----------



## superdav721

I have been staring at the mailbox for a week. I think the postman thinks I am stalking him.


----------



## waho6o9

Honestly, I kinda wanted to keep mine, sure hope the recipient

gets a kick out of it and uses the item.


----------



## Ripthorn

Dave, I hear ya, I've been (not so) patiently waiting as well. This should be good.


----------



## DaddyZ

Guess I better get busy & get it in the mail…


----------



## Hammerthumb

UPS man just left with mine.


----------



## Gatorjim

Ready to go just need to take a couple pics. and get it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I reckon I need to get home before the end of the month so I can get mine in the mail…..


----------



## superdav721

I'll go get it and mail it for you Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're closer then I am Dave. Feed the dogs while you're there too…..


----------



## superdav721

What if a take a cat or two and toss them in?


----------



## Gatorjim

It's in the mail.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## shampeon

I mailed off the package the other day. I was pretty happy with the result, and I know it's going to be in good hands. Can't wait to see what other people got as well.


----------



## Stephenw




----------



## woodworker59

I guess I should not have said that I would open mine as soon as it showed up, because it appears that my swapper buddy held off sending it so that I would not have the chance.. that's all good, cause I would not have waited.. so I like the rest of ya all will have to open mine on the allotted date.. hey Ian/Shampeon have you waited or are you using it already????... Papa


----------



## shampeon

It's still waiting. I look at the box everyday, and everyday I gotta fight the urge to open it. So far, I've been strong. 8^)

I'll give it it's due with pictures after Marksmass.


----------



## superdav721

The time is getting near.


----------



## terryR

Stef, how'd ya get your fingernails so clean?

Is that a Sweetheart awl or screwdriver? Ahhh,,,doesn't matter,,,it's a Sweetheart!  I just scored a 24" SW level with a partial sticker…Practicing my restoration skills on an old Disston level before the SW!!!

Looking forward to seeing some awesome marking tools pretty soon!


----------



## CL810

*Marksmass* - LOL. Good one Shampeon.


----------



## DaddyZ

Mine is going out today !!! Hope you Enjoy !!! Made from Scraps


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Terry - if you gnaw them off low enough there isnt any rooom to get dirt in there. That and my weekly manicures .. crap did i just say that out loud. Its a SW Hurwood scratch awl that i scoooped up a while back for $5. Had it out to mark some screw locations for some hinges and figured id toss up a pic.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I have one of them Chrisstef, but mine says Hamilton Beach. I didn't know they made wood working tools.


----------



## chrisstef

Dont let your wife know Matt. You know how it goes when kitchen gadgets end up in the shop. Back in the doghouse.


----------



## terryR

Oooh weee, if I kept a list of the kitchen stuff I've claimed for the shop, wife would shoot me! LOL! Crock pot for melting wax, 2 hairdryers burned out, now I have a heat gun, measuring spoons, cups, rolling pin for rolling sanpaper on to a sticky surface, cake baking pans for…well never mind that one…

BUT my wife uses the Hamilton Beach blender for mixing pork brains, eggs, and water for tanning deer hides! That is what keeps me out of the doghouse! 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;:::::::::::::::::::::::
Hey, this is a measuring thread, how about a question on vintage level restoration? I'm cleaning up a Disston level which has some white chalky residue under the glass bubble. What is that stuff? Can I dig it all out and replace it? Just cover it with fresh plumber's putty? Anyone have an online link about the subject or know where to buy replacement parts like another plumb glass? I assume I'll need another vintage level for spare parts like the bubble…


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, this subject about level bubbles was brought up in the before and after restoration thread. I know one of the resources for the vials was ebay, but there was several others I believe.


----------



## CL810

*terry *- The white chalky stuff is window glazing. When I replaced a vial in my Stanley level I used DAP #33 window glazing. So, yes, scraped/chip it out.

There is an ebay seller who may be able to help. I bought my replacement vial from him. He's a great guy - very helpful. Right now he has some gorgeous levels listed.

Pork brains, eggs, and water. You said that like there's other uses for a blender. LOL ;-)


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. I should use the term vials in my searches! Ask and ye shall receive around here!


----------



## terryR

OH MY, CL810, you are going to get me in trouble with the link to that seller!


----------



## OnlyJustME

No worries about that Chrisstef. I actually found it in her grandad's old tool box. Plus no one really uses an ice pick in the kitchen anymore.


----------



## wormil

Got a box today and it's heavy! I gotta get off my butt and mail mine out. I finished the knife weeks ago and just need to apply a finish.


----------



## Boatman53

Hi guys, I've a question about levels. Is there any advantage to the torpedo shape level ? Any idea why it was developed? I'm going to make a small level for the tool box project and was wondering why I was going to shape it like a torpedo. Why not rectangular, it would be simpler.
Sorry I didn't have time to participate in the marking swap sounds like another good one.
Jim


----------



## ksSlim

Usually shorter base, shorter vial, = more sensitive.

Longer blade, longer vial, = do'nt mesure the "humps and bumps".

Use a longer one o check the overall plump or level.
Torpedo will find the sags or bows.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks ksS, I understand shorter versus longer. Same goes for hand planes. My question has more to do with the tapering of the sides toward the ends. Any reason to not just leave everything rectangular?
Jim


----------



## Gatorjim

Slides in your back pocket easy


----------



## Boatman53

Gatorjim…. That was the only reason I could come up with too.
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

Jim, fits in a corner or in spots at odd angles, slightly easier. But fits in the pocket is the better answer.


----------



## CL810

*terryR *- Yeah, there's a few of 'em I'd love to have. I go to his listings sometimes just to look/drool. Brass and dark wood just suits my eye. I've only reconditioned one, but as soon as I get out to some flea markets and auctions that is going to change.


----------



## wormil

Is that a torpedo level in your pocket or ya just glad to see me.


----------



## terryR

Jim, can't wait to see your shop made level. Of course, I'm headed in that direction as well. I found plenty of vintage level vials on fleaBay…even some Stanley SW…$25 each! Ouch!

But, I'm with CL810…there's just something about the dark wood and brass that draws me closer! It's a slippery slope in ALL directions!


----------



## DaddyZ

I recieved a box in the Mail !!!!


----------



## superdav721

I have a box. Cha ching!


----------



## Mosquito

I have a box… I need to send.


----------



## Ripthorn

I have no box


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have no box to put stuff in so someone else can receive a box… or something like that…..


----------



## Boatman53

Hey Rick… Here is an ad from the Model Craftsman sometime in 1935 for your 12 in 1 tool. Sounds like you have the German silver model.


















I've been wishing I would come across one of those for decades, as you see I even circled the ad. Good find. Maybe I'll just send in .50 cents for my own sample tool.
Jim


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Mine will be going down to the wire more than I intended, but it will be received by my recipient on time.


----------



## mochoa

Getting close!


----------



## shampeon

Shop made marking gauge, in the kinshiro style. This is sort of a prototype hybrid inspired by Derek Cohen and mafe.









It's made from birch, with a brass knurled screw and threaded insert. I tapped and threaded a square of brass, then soldered in a section of threaded rod it to lock it in place. This square fits in the mortise with the threaded rod in the hole, a la Derek, to press down on the arm of the gauge as you tighten the knurled screw.

Here you can see the brass square.









I recessed the blade (a small section of an old reciprocating saw blade) into the end of the arm, with a little sandpaper glued into the recess to keep the blade from moving, and used another small piece of brass to hold it in place. This piece is a little off angle, which I'm not crazy about, but it works great.


----------



## wormil

@Boatman53

Thanks for posting the ad, glad to know it is German silver. You know I've actually used that thing a lot more than I expected. I wasn't sure if it would just be a gimmick or not but I use it for marking, depth, & bevel gauge. My only complaints are the thumbscrew is a bit small which makes it harder than I'd like to loosen and the numbers can be hard to read but that's mostly my middle age vision kicking in.


----------



## superdav721

That marking gauge is beautiful.


----------



## Boatman53

You're welcome Rick. 
Jim


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet gauge shampeon…..


----------



## mochoa

Shamp sweet gauge man!

I went to the woodworking show and acquired these beauties. A beader and a panel gauge which I have wanted for a while. 









Check out the sweet brass hardware.


----------



## Boatman53

Is that beam triangular? That's pretty cool. 
Jim


----------



## mochoa

Yeah triangular, its pretty cool because it locks down pretty securely. Got it for$10


----------



## shampeon

Nice panel gauge, Mauricio. That brass should polish up nicely.


----------



## ShaneA

Good stuff fellas.

Props to Ian for rocking the Orange wall. Nice.


----------



## BrandonW

Ian, this may be a stupid question, but why is the shape of your marking gauge asymmetric? Is it for style or function?


----------



## shampeon

Shane: we're Giants fans here. And the breakfast nook is pretty cheerful.

Brandon: Japanese marking gauges are this shape. The function aspect is that your hand pulls the gauge nearer to the center of the knife point as you're making your mark, and the shape is pretty natural given how your fingers hold it.


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks, Ian. I'm not as familiar with Japanese tools as much as I am with Western style tools, but I figured there was a good reason.


----------



## redSLED

My God, I've found a heavenly thread.


----------



## superdav721

I couldn't help myself.
Box is opened, toys have been played with and I cant wait for show and tell.
Video has been made.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I should get mine ready to ship soon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not the only one that is holding off. I haven't received one yet…..


----------



## superdav721

We have one week left.


----------



## Quaternion

Finished mine today! Not entirely what I'd hoped, I experimented with too many new techniques at once. But it's not bad. It will be in the mail tomorrow!

And yes, I have a box waiting for me. Started to open it, thinking it was an ebay purchase, but realized before I got it all the way open, so now it's sitting on my table saw, tormenting me.


----------



## waho6o9

Is it an oak box with drywall screws around the perimeter,
shellaced finish with a rough exterior?


----------



## Mosquito

Mine was finished last week, and will be sent out tomorrow, or Tuesday. I was out of town this weekend, but it gave a little more time for it to dry a little more.


----------



## GMatheson

Got a little package in the mail today. Thanks ShaneA


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, I was a bit worried it wouldn't make it in time. You may hold of then the thanks till you see what is inside. Hopefully you like.

Looking forward to reveal day, I can't lie.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have a few questions. Does the maker post pictures on the 30th? Or does the recipient post the pictures? What time does this happen? Sorry for the questions. This is my first time in a swap.


----------



## ShaneA

Last time the recipient posted pics within the forum the day of the reveal. Then the sender can post pics later to their project portfolio, should they choose to do so.


----------



## mochoa

I, in keeping with tradition, will be revealing mine earlier than the 30th since I will be taking a road trip to New Orleans to see the folks for Easter weekend. I probably will post it on Thursday since I may be to drunk and bloated from overeating on Sunday.


----------



## mochoa

Or the 31st I meant. When was the deadline? Someone ask the organizer of this swap.


----------



## Mosquito

Or the 31st I meant. When was the deadline? Someone ask the organizer of this swap. 

ok.

Hey, Mauricio, when was the deadline for the swap?



Mine went out yesterday. It should show up by on time, I hope :-/ I was gone this past weekend, so I couldn't get it sent out any earlier, unfortunately.


----------



## mochoa

LOL.

Has anyone gotten a package from The Dude (Lance). He has been MIA but said that he was on track to finish his knife in time. That was a few weeks ago.


----------



## superdav721

I am going to Newoleans as well Mauri. First stop Friday lunch Manchac
Louisiana at the best seafood in the world.
Middendorf's Seafood


----------



## mochoa

Awe snap Dave! Get the stuffed founder! It's going to be packed, last Friday of Lent.

I've been there its a funny place, it got so popular they opened another one right next door. LOL.


----------



## mochoa

Dave I'm surprised you know about that place, that's way off the beaten path. No tourist at that place… You are well informed my friend.


----------



## mochoa

Stuffed flounder at Middendorf's:


----------



## superdav721

I have kin all over down there in SoLo. I also worked in the oil fields for years. Yep they let me play with TNT!!!!


----------



## Brit

I'm going to New Orleans as well! Just kidding, but I wish I was looking at that stuffed flounder.


----------



## shampeon

I'm heading to NOLA next month with the wife. Any other restaurant recommendations? Preferably off the beaten track, but still in the city (we're not renting a car)? I plan to spend as little time as possible on Bourbon Street, save a late night drink at Lafitte's.


----------



## superdav721

shampeon you can get off the beaten path just a few blocks and look for the ones with 6 or 8 tables. Most of these small ones are authentic foods from the owners home country. I have had some of the best Sicilian pasta this way. Walk around they are there. Mabee not as many before NO flooded but they are.


----------



## Ripthorn

Shamp, I don't remember the street, but it's right on the northern border of the French Quarter and called Nawlins Flavor (if I recall correctly). It's a 3 or 4 table place, converted house, and it is amazing food.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just left the post office. Another package is on the way…..


----------



## wormil

Mines away, should be there Saturday.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Mine will be there by noon tomorrow!


----------



## ksSlim

Recieved a box yesterday. Anyone know why people would name a town "******************** Rapids" ?


----------



## Mosquito

Not sure why, but half the streets are named after birds lol

******************** Rapids comes from "******************** Creek Rapids" on the Mississippi, which is the southern border of the city


----------



## DaddyZ

Hope everyone enjoys what they recieve, I can't wait to start seeing pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesicus

A drawer in my tool box:

Stanley No. 22 (12") combination square
Stanley No. 62 (24" four fold brass bound) boxwood rule
Stanley No. 61 beech wood marking gauge
Stanley No. 25 (6" rosewood handle) bevel

(sorry about the Disston No.4 back saw - it is just a handy place to keep it)

James


----------



## superdav721

tic tock tic tock


----------



## DaddyZ

I guess I am now multi-state on my woodworking hobby, I have Woodwork Pieces in KS,OK,TX,FL,MO and probably a few others…


----------



## BrandonW

daddyZ, let me know if you're looking to expand to GA!


----------



## DaddyZ

Brandon W ^ Deal Send $50 My way & I will send something your way… 

Wait a second I think GA Already has something of mine - My Ex-wife !!!!

LOLOL


----------



## BrandonW

LOL, looks like I missed out!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Don't open your package before you receive it…..


----------



## Hammerthumb

Just received a package. Can hardly wait!


----------



## superdav721

I am sorry I did.
I suck at waiting. Thats why my Dad wrapped my Christmas gifts with sheet metal and barbed wire.
There was no one here to stop me.

You dont leave a dog alone in the kitchen with a dinner on the table.
And you dont leave me alone with a box with my name on it.
I took pictures.
Sorry


----------



## RGtools

How did miss this forum? Well here I am using my two favorites. You can read the full post here.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151599736615229


----------



## RGtools

You can see my other favorites in the background…oh sweet dividers, how did I live without you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great video RG, and we can see that the corner of your shop is well insulated…..


----------



## DaddyZ

OK I Admit

Dave isn't the only one who opened his box…..

I will post pics on Monday of what I recieved, Pretty Cool !!!


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't opened mine yet… of course, it's easy not to when I haven't gotten it yet lol


----------



## BrandonW

I totally opened my box the second I got it. Can't wait to post it here.


----------



## wormil

I cheated and opened mine too. I really like the knife I made and was sad to see it go but I felt much better after opening the box.


----------



## RGtools

*boxcarmarty*

That is the warmest part of my shop. Please don't make me admit how long that insulation has been waiting for me to install it. I should really be ashamed about that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*RG*, Bring it over to Indy, I'll help you hang it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a package in the mail today. Is it time yet???

I think the winner in this is the person that can show the most restraint…..

Is anybody lookin'???


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, You gotta see this thing. I can't show you yet cuz I haven't looked, but this thing is gorgeous…..


----------



## Ripthorn

Apparently the person who drew me knew that I would open mine as soon as it arrived, the mail carrier just left and it wasn't there. I can't wait to see what everyone else made.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have to admit that I opened mine but it was by accident. Really. I was expecting another package from my doctor. Thought it was a heart event monitor. Much to my suprise, it was not! Just need to find where that monitor went.


----------



## superdav721

Whew! I thought I was by myself.
4 and a half hours till takeoff.


----------



## mochoa

I broke and opened mine to! Cant wait to show you guys. I lucked out big time!


----------



## superdav721

Mauri how is New Orleans? Baton Rouge is great.


----------



## superdav721

I got the 30'th
What did every body get?


----------



## mochoa

Its going great down here Dave! And the weather is great!


----------



## JoeLyddon

... those look like a nice bunch of *crawdads!*

*RGtools... Perfect technique... Thank you very much!*
... it seems like no matter how hard I try, I'm always OFF a tad or so…
... and it seems like I have done it Your way… BUT, maybe not quite exactly… just That much that makes the difference!

Thanks again!


----------



## boxcarmarty

OnlyJustMe, Do you have any fingernails left? Sorry for taking it to the wire. Hopefully it will arrive today and it will be worth it. Watch for the package, I had to guess on who to address it to, It was either you or Mat the westerly…..


----------



## OnlyJustME

I got the package yesterday Marty. I was guessing it was from you. It's got quite the bulge in that package. lol 
You guessed right since i'm not west.

Unfortunately i missed the wire and Ripthorn won't get his until Monday. I am ashamed  It's hard only being home 2 days a week and i had a family obligation pop up on me last weekend when i was going to finish it. Still no excuse. I hope it's worth the extra wait for him. If not it will be an april fools on him. lol


----------



## superdav721

I am out of town guys and wont be home for a while. SO here is mine.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Great vid Dave. Very nicely done DaddyZ.


----------



## bondogaposis

Today is the big day. This was more fun than an Easter egg hunt. My swap awl came in box where the lid was held on w/ no less than 8 deck screws! Here it is and a big thanks to waho6o9 for making this great awl.


----------



## terryR

Nice video, Dave…lovely marking knife, DaddyZ!!!

Another nice one, waho…today is gonna be fun to see the great shop made tools!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful marking DaddyZ and thanks for the tutorial on honing Dave. I was unaware that 
Brazzo makes for a good polishing compound, good to know.

You're welcome Bondo! May she serve you well for many years my friend.

Thank you Terry, I appreciate it!


----------



## mochoa

Congrats on that beautiful awl Bondo! Great work Wahoo!

And very nice dovetail marker there Daddyz! Some strong work being shown already.

Damn Dave brah! You stole my thunder on the reveal of the knife you sent me.

I was totally stoked when I saw that I had drawn Dave. I was also afraid you guys would think I cheated since I lured him into the swap after seeing his sweet forged knives. I swear I didn't.

You just cant buy sweetness like this. And not only did he send me an amazing knife but he also sent me a spike dog for my bench!!!

























Dave says the spike dog will work in a dowel in a standard dog hole but it would look so much sweeter if I mortised a planing stop into my bench. Hmmm….

Thanks for the magificant ironwork Dave!


----------



## ShaneA

Daddy Z, Waho, and Dave great stuff, I look forward to hearing about the construction details and material choices. Great video Dave.

I got this fine looking kit from Bondo. It has a cool sliding lid pencil type box. A marking knife and and awl were inside. The wood, fit and finish are all amazing. Honestly, it is going to be tought to use these, they are so nice. I am not sure what the wood it, but it is really cool…Thanks Bondo for sending such great tools.

Look forward to seeing more too.


----------



## mochoa

Wow! Two tools and a box for them to! You've outdone yourself Bondo! Amazing.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Sweet set Bondo. You lucky duck Shane. Kinda looks like some spalted maple i had.


----------



## Mosquito

Very sweet showings so far. ksSlim, if you don't feel like embarrassing me by showing what I sent on the thread, that's ok with me LOL

I should go check mail, and see if mine's in yet…


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful work Bondo! I like the box and the spalted handles on the 
marking knife and awl.

Great iron work Dave. I think Mauricio will use the spike dog on his bench
quite a bit, that puppy looks stout.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here is what I received from KSSlim. Cool new marking knife and a strop. Never used a strop before. Sure can get a shine on the metal as well as a nice edge. Thanks Slim. Be sure that these will be used well!!



















Some really nice tools so far. This is real exciting to see other peoples ideas and craftsmanship. It's giving me some new ideas already.

Forgot the pictures and camera at the office so had to come back down here to post this. I got one more stop at the store and then I should be back on to check out the other postings. Working on 7 drawers worth of dovetails and wanted to get a lot done in the shop today, but it looks like I might have to spend more time here instead.


----------



## mochoa

Nice knife Slim! I thought about making a leather sheath for mine but I wasn't sure how to do it..


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome work on the marking knife ksSlim!

That's nice that Paul gets the benefit of a strop that he hasn't had before. Nice mirror
shine on the marking knife Paul.


----------



## Ripthorn

Man, seeing some of the stuff you guys made makes me think I signed up for the wrong league…Where's the tee-ball division?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don't worry Rip. I'm so out classed already too. lol


----------



## Quaternion

Wow, some amazing stuff there guys! I feel outclassed too! But I got Ripthorn's, just opened it a bit ago. Brian, you have nothing to worry about, I love it. Nicely turned small marking knife with a copper ferrule, I believe out of walnut? Thanks!

I'll get a picture up soon, going to get some shop time today, and I want to display it in its natural element.


----------



## GMatheson

Great looking work so far guys.

Here is the matching set I received from *ShaneA*










The picture says it all. Amazing.

Thanks Shane. These will be put to use right away.


----------



## wormil

I feel like I won a contest… here is the trio I received from Hammerthumb.










A little branch snuck into the picture and I didn't notice as the sun wiped out my screen.









Just for fun I took a picture of my old tools alongside the new ones. I like the old ones but there is no contest, I'll be using the new ones from now on.










Pictures can't convey the beefiness of the marking gauge and it really makes a difference. The extra mass and wide fence make tracking a straight line very easy. It works much better than my Crown. I'll get better pics for the projects section. What is our standard keyword, "marking knife swap 2012?"


----------



## shampeon

There are some beauties here, and Rick got quite a haul. Wow. Once the kids are down for their nap I'll get down to the shop to snap some pictures of my lovely marking knife from Papa.

How about just "marking knife swap" for the tag? That way, if we do this again, you can see all the projects in one place.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

cut nail steel of course!Alistair


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check it out guys, 8 inches of pure beauty. A walnut angle/bevel gauge made by Cosmicsniper.

I love it Jay, Thanks….


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, great looking stuff. The gauges are really nice.


----------



## CL810

Rick I think you did win! Incredible stuff here boys!!


----------



## Gatorjim

Just got mine in the mail from Rick M.
Its looks and feels great can't wait to put it to work.
SD card used for size comparison.
Thanks Rick
Jim


----------



## ShaneA

Nice, digging the look of that one Rick and Jim.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anyone besides me make an extra one for themselves??? 

Birds eye maple with nickle hardware…..


----------



## Gatorjim

I held off making myself one untill i saw what i got. Now that i know i will make my self an awl. I don't know who on here got what i sent but I hope they work out for you. It was a learning experiece to say the least.


----------



## Mosquito

Outclassed… me too lol Everything's looking great so far!

No package for me today. Now I've (hopefully) got something to look forward to on Monday


----------



## chrisstef

Well F me runnin did i ever screw up and not sign up for this swap. Strength in abundance is plastered all over the place fellas. Im so im pressed i cant even make a "package" joke.


----------



## waho6o9

Hello Monday, nothing as of yet, and I too will be looking forward

to see what arrives.

Rick wins the Trifecta, and all these items are of professional quality,
good job folks!


----------



## terryR

Awesome tools, guys! Lots of great designs and ideas! I'm sorry I missed out, too.


----------



## Quaternion

Here's what RipTorn sent me, I love it:










Complete with his blade guard (cardboard and duct tape) and my improvement (a wine cork, sliced to avoid rolling.) Another view:










And finally, next to a hint for waho6o9 (it went out Tuesday by first class mail, thought it would have made it to you, but I'm sure you'll have it by Monday), and a picture of my oldest scratch awl, a Stanley #6. Anybody know how to tighten this old boy up? The awl itself moves up and down in the handle, and rotates, but doesn't come out. Looks like there might have been a pin in there at some point, but even when the awl moves up and down it doesn't block the pin-hole, so I can't see how that would have helped…


----------



## OnlyJustME

My goodness HammerThumb over achieve much? lol Were those kits or did you machine the parts yourself?

No worries Chrisstef, I got a package joke in already.

Quarternion, i would guess that either the pin was just to hold on the ferrule or the awl shaft broke in side. Could try a syringe with some type of glue or epoxy in the pin hole or jabbed next to the awl shaft .


----------



## superdav721

Mauri if you remember sum dum @$$ {dave} showed what he made already. I didn't tell who I drew at least.
Note to you guys never tell me national security secrets.
And dont you mess with that beautiful bench.
Please.
All these gifts and tools are wonderful.
This was a great idea.
I am proud to take part in it.
Thanks for the nice comments. 
Really I am impressed with the craftsmanship here.
WOW


----------



## woodworker59

Don't know who my swap buddy was, but I aint got no package to open.. been checking the mail with anticipation every day and nothing… No bother, I gots me lots of marking knives.. Can't wait to see what all is out there, iffin its like the mallet swap, there should be some really nice eye candy posted here pretty soon, best to all…................Papa


----------



## Hammerthumb

only Just Me- no kits here. The hard part was drilling the brass for the shaft and the holding mechanism. The wood and brass plate was easy. Just some sawing and filing. Building the holding mechanism took some time also as I wanted it to require only 1/4 turn from loose to tight. The pad that contacts the shaft is 1/2" also to minimize marring of the brass shaft.


----------



## shampeon

Papa, if your swap buddy doesn't chime in, let me know. I've been meaning to make some scratch awls. That goes for everyone else, too.


----------



## superdav721

I will help with any open holes out there as well
You guys have done some fine work.


----------



## ShaneA

Ditto the above. I made extras, glad to help if I can.


----------



## superdav721

Am I seeing a twisted allen wrench?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That twisted is Stumpy's thread bleeding over…..


----------



## mochoa

Congrats GMat. That's a sweet pair.

Rick you won man. Its official. Those are friggin' nice! Hammerthum way to go the extra mile, that's everything you need to make dovetails.

Hammerthumb we need a blog on who to make that marking gauge!

Cosmic, that is an awesome gauge! Not a knife but who cares, that thing is sweet!

RickM, sweet laminated knife man, looks comfy to hold.

Boxcar, that nickel ferrule loos nice, I like it.

Ripthorn, sweet knife, I like the copper and dark wood, I need me one of those.

Dave, now worries for stealing my thunder man. I'll get over it. ;-)

My recipient hasn't chimed in! Where you at Derek?


----------



## wormil

Thanks, I had an 11th hour issue on the knife I made, I decided to try a new thing… brushing lacquer (rule #1 - never try new things on stuff for other people). Apparently lacquer dissolves the red in padauk like nothing I've ever seen. I already had the blade fixed so I couldn't chuck it back on the lathe and hand sanding would have made it late so I decided it was a 'feature'. I choose to think of them as flames <g>. I will say, the size of it fit my hand perfectly and hopefully Jim's too. If I hadn't gotten such an awesome knife from Hammerthumb I would have made another.

And my earlier post doesn't really do Hammerthumb's work justice, not only did he machine all that himself but the fit and finish is above par. The knife is sharp, the angle on the dovetail marker is dead on, and the marking gauge tracks like none I've ever used (meaning it's damn good). I hope he makes a how-to blog someday.


----------



## BrandonW

Papa, I mailed yours out on Friday. They said it'd be there on Monday. Sorry for delay.

Shampeon sent me a knife he made and it's very sweet. I have to get my camera out and take a few photos of it. I can tell he put a lot of thought into it.


----------



## Quaternion

Indeed you are (seeing a twisted allen wrench) Dave. That was fun! Based mostly on the Shopsmith article, and learning/attempting way too much at once. I'll say more when the hinted at item arrives.

Rick, I absolutely failed at your rule #1 too. But having not much experience, I guess I didn't have much choice. But I overcame the obstacles, happy with what I made. Can't wait to write up the project page.

I've been on the other side of swaps before, where what I made was much better than what I got, and I never felt bad, it's part of the fun!


----------



## superdav721

Quaternion if you look at the one I made. I did the same twist, heated it again, cooled the twist I made and twisted it the other way.
I am most interested in seeing.


----------



## mochoa

Hey so who all has not yet received a knife? Also who has sent a knife that has not yet been presented here? I'm one of them. My knife has not been shown yet.


----------



## Mosquito

The one I sent has not been shown yet, and I have yet to receive one


----------



## GMatheson

The one I sent hasn't been shown yet either.


----------



## ksSlim

I got one from Mosq, but have not photoed or posted.
Been really busy on Easter weekend.
Soon as I can locate Lady with my camera, will take care of that item.


----------



## mochoa

Dang Mos, The Dude was the one supposed to send you one. He told me he was almost finished with it a while ago…

And Gmat, Lance (the dude) was your recipient and he hasnt been around here in a while. Hopefully can pop in and show it….


----------



## ksSlim

I'll get Mos covered. May take another week.
Soon as my Lady gets home, I'll post the one Mos sent me.


----------



## superdav721

Teamwork guys teamwork.


----------



## ksSlim

Excuse the photo skills, I normally work steel, wood and leather.




























One Chris sent to Kansas.

Thanks Mos!


----------



## Mosquito

I really hope you're right handed, ksSlim lol


----------



## BrandonW

Shampeon drew my name. The knife is pretty sweet. Its handle is padauk, it has a copper ferrule, and its blade has been shaped from the non-business end of an old auger bit.










Close up of the handle:










There's even a nice flat-spot so it doesn't roll off the bench:










I'm beginning to make a new tool chest and I'll be sure to mark out a nice spot for this knife in it.


----------



## ksSlim

Yeah Chris, I'm right handed, and wear a size 11 glove.
Fits my paw fine.

Brandon, that's a cool blade as well.


----------



## GMatheson

Mauricio - I know Lance has received and opened the one from me so if he doesn't pop in in the next few days I can always share a pic for him so everyone else can have a look at it.


----------



## shampeon

Here's my flamed maple knife from Papa:

















It's a nice knife, well-balanced, with some beautiful coves and details in the handle. Note the notches near the blade for extra finger control.

















Thanks, Papa!

And I documented Brandon's knife as a project here.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bondogaposis

If anyone comes up short I have an awl ready to ship.


----------



## wormil

Marty, how do you post photo links to projects like that?


----------



## Brit

*Rick* - Go to the project that you want to link to and copy the embed code under the 'Embed This Project' box on the left of the project page. Then go to thread where you want to embed the project and paste the link.










Then you'll see this:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well explained Brit, but how do you get that fresh torn look on your screenshot???


----------



## superdav721

Andy has special saws for cutting up images.


----------



## Brit

LOL Dave.

I use a screen capture utility called SnagIt made by Techsmith. Once you've captured an image, you can add differed effects to one or more edges of the image.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Tools with the swap !!!

Here are pics of what I recieved from GatorJim !!! I already put the Awl to good use Marking some spots for drilling some holes.

Thanks to the Swap !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephenw

Here is a nice Lufkin depth gauge I purchased on eBay…


----------



## Mosquito

nice StephenW, that would have come in really handy when I was making the angled tenons on my workbench lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful work guys. Man, what a good show!


----------



## Quaternion

StephenW, that's sweet looking. Yet another thing I have to add to my ebay subscriptions. (I keep a big list of stuff I'll buy if I ever get a great deal… Amazing what comes up if you aren't in a hurry.)


----------



## RGtools

I need to find a British Folding Rule (E. Preston?)

I have two American made Stanley's, but the idea of being able to read the rule from left to right makes me happy.


----------



## Boatman53

Hi RG… I have a True Value master mechanic folding rule that reads left to right. I've had it a long time so I don't know if it is still offered. Not the nice boxwood however, it's painted white.
Jim


----------



## Mosquito

Monday, still nothin'...

so when's the next one? lol


----------



## CL810

Same boat here Mos. No box.


----------



## ShaneA

Disappointing news fellas. Do we know who the alleged senders are, and if they have/will be sending tools? Hopefully, they are on the way…


----------



## Stephenw

I didn't throw my name in the exchange because I wasn't absolutely certain I would get it together and have a knife ready.

It's sad that all of the participants didn't honor their commitment.


----------



## waho6o9

A big goose egg here as well, Oops.

Tomorrow? Time will tell.


----------



## Mosquito

Hopefully it ending on a holiday weekend just screws things up by a couple days


----------



## wormil

Well I believe one of the offenders was also way late on his mallet swap. I'd be happy to make another, might be a week or so though.


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, there are some awesome pieces of art in this swap. I have mixed feelings. One, I am glad I could not do it because I don't think what I would have made could have even competed with the likes of the stuff being shown. The other is that I missed out on some awesome stuff too.

But, I had the feeling when this started that if I would have joined, I would not have been able to put the time in to make something and it ended up being that way anyway. Haven't had a chance to do any woodworking for at least 3+ weeks. That is how life goes though.

And remember, one of those that is late is delivering was served divorce papers on valentines day. Not that it is much of an excuse as they could have let folks know but it is a distraction.


----------



## woodworker59

Got my package today, My daughter has my camera so I can't post any pics of the awesome marking knife I got from B. Wason… Thanks much very sweet, unlike me, you have some metal skills as the blade is very sweet.. what did you use for the iron? I really like the knife and it will make a great addition to my tool set.. will post pics as soon as my daughter returns my camera.. Any of you folks with kids will know not to hold your breath for that to happen.. even after I ask a half dozen times it wont happen fast.. You will notice the knife I sent is using a bought blade, as I have zero metal working skills, and even less metal working tools.. its all wood all the time for me.. thanks again for the great knife… am loving the stuff I see posted.. we got us some talented folks on this here site..papa


----------



## Ripthorn

Forgot the camera in the shop, but got my knife from OnlyJustME. It's beautiful and came packed in some wonderful plane shavings. I'll try to post soon.


----------



## Tugboater78

there are sme sweet looking tools in this swap, tips to all the participants, as my skills are far below any


----------



## OnlyJustME

Papa all i used was a small plumbing torch, a hammer, a bastard file, pliers and a cup of water for the metal working. Surely you have those around.

Glad you got it Ripthorn. Those shavings are african mahogany in case you wondered. Had to joint about 100 bdft by hand. 
The blade came from a 3" masonry nail. The handle is a piece of black locust sanded to 600 and burnished than a beeswax finish and the ferrule is a brass plumbing compression collar that i hammered the edge over a bit. The only give away that it wasn't made in the 1800's is the epoxy used to keep the ferrule on. I was going to pin it but didn't have any tiny brass nails on hand.

Hope you can post pics because i didn't stop to take any.


----------



## Quaternion

waho6o9, I can only beg your forgiveness that you don't have it yet. I sent it on Tuesday last week, first class mail - thought it would surely be to you on time… If it somehow got lost I'll make another one, but lets wait a couple of days first and see if it shows up. (It was my intent to send it much earlier, but we all know what happens when we get busy, and intentions….)


----------



## waho6o9

No hurry no worries my friend, you are forgiven Quaternion.

It'll get here when it wants to show up.


----------



## mochoa

Man this really sucks guys. It seems that we had some lurkers join in that weren't really serious about participating. Not talking about the late ones, we can forgive that, its not like its Christmas or anything. But no call no show really sucks man.

The person I sent a knife to hasnt shown up and I wonder if he sent a knife to anyone?

The Dude for one should have been excluded from this one since he was late (very late and unapologetic) on the mallet swap. It's my bad for wanting to avoid confrontation, I could have avoided that one, sorry guys.


----------



## Mosquito

I think because it's not Christmas, I'm not too worried about it. It was more fun to have the mallet swap mallet on Christmas with all the other festivities as well, but I've waited this long, what's another couple days (or weeks lol)?


----------



## waho6o9

You took the high road Mauricio. Very commendable.

Things will sort themselves out before long.


----------



## OnlyJustME

interweb hiccup


----------



## OnlyJustME

Life happens but what matters is what you do when it does. Get some milk, a bowl and spoon and chow down on it


----------



## wormil

Well when we hopefully have another swap, just remember who didn't meet their obligation.


----------



## superdav721

I know lets make drill bits


----------



## ksSlim

Only if we're making spade bits.
It's too difficult to hone the flutes on the others.

Guess we could make "boger" bits.


----------



## superdav721

spoon bits?


----------



## carguy460

I really hope that I declined the elfster thing properly and wasn't still on the list for the swap…I knew I wouldn't have time to get anything made, so I had to drop out. If I didn't get my name out of the hat right, someone let me know and I'll make it up somehow!


----------



## ksSlim

Yeah Dave, spoon bits="boger" bits
Early chairmakers were known as chair bogers.

I've tried them in the past, they rank right up there with carving gouges in difficulty.
Hammering the grove then getting the sharp angle correct.

Considering your skill at twisting, you might think about gimlets , the tool not the drink.


----------



## bondogaposis

So how many are short, excluding those that are on the way? I have a very nice awl that is ready to ship, if I have an address.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Glad you like the bevel gauge, Marty. As I mentioned in my note to you, it's my first attempt at mixing milled, finished metals with wood to create something. It's not perfect, but doing this gives me so much more confidence to do more. I'm thankful that a fellow LJ will get to enjoy my first fruits of this new found skillset. I would definitely like a few pictures of it so I can add it to projects…funny how we forget to do that!

I'll take some pictures and post the marking knife I received when I get the chance…it's exactly what I wanted, of wonderful craftsmanship and design.


----------



## superdav721

ksSlim wait till you see what I am fixing to twist when I get my gas bottles filled.
gimlets hmmmmmm


----------



## mochoa

We have two people short knives not counting late ones. Shane has an extra he is contributing. Bondo ill PM you with an address.


----------



## CL810

No box in today's mail. *Mauricio* working overtime staying on top of it. We have an able manager!

I like Mauricio too much to nominate him permanent swap manager. But somebody should. just sayin…


----------



## superdav721

second the motion !


----------



## mochoa

Hahaha, thanks guys but I wouldn't wish that on anyone. ;-), it wasn't that bad, elfster actually makes it pretty easy.

Well since no one else seems to be planning to post the knife I made I'll go ahead and post it myself. Its inspired by a knife sold by Knight Tool Works. Thanks to CL for sending me the 01 steel. Wood is cocobolo finished with shellac.


















Had a nice taper across the length.










Gmat go ahead and post the one you sent Lance since it appears he wont be posting it.


----------



## ShaneA

Good stuff Mauricio, I like the looks and the rivets. Very nice.


----------



## woodworker59

I will have to try to do the metal work myself next time something like this comes up.. you guys are making me feel like a slacker because I used a store bought blade.. I will gladly make one for who ever is short… this place is worth twice the admission any day of the week… there is some sweet stuff getting shown here abouts.. will try to get camera back from daughter and get pics up asap.. thanks again to Brandon for the very fine marking knife.. real nice heft to it, great feel and through handle tang.. sweet sweet stuff, you should be very proud of you work, its amazing.. Papa… Next swap is Cabinet Squares.. the nice long hand made, square.. like the one that is made by Roy Underhill,,.. I made a couple already and have used them many times.. its nice to have a good long square to use when assembling a cabinet so that you are sure both sides are square. just a thought.. these swaps seems to be a big hit.. just saying… Papa


----------



## Hammerthumb

Cabinet squares? Sure. I'm in!


----------



## mochoa

I've always wanted to make one of those wooden squares.

We've got CL and Mos covered, there lack of tools will be soon be remedied. Two of our best tool makers are on the case and have them covered.

Thanks guys!


----------



## mochoa

Thanks for the props on the knife Shane.


----------



## BrandonW

Papa, I'm glad you like the knife. I had tried to a make a few of them and the epoxy wouldn't set right, but it worked on that one. The wood is cebil, also known as Patagonian rosewood. The steel isn't anything special, just some I got at the hardware store, but it seemed to hold up pretty well when I was sharpening and testing it.

I like the idea of making a square for the next swap. Here's a decent tutorial I found for those interested:

http://d2amilv9vi9flo.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Handmade-Try-Square.pdf?247c6e


----------



## OnlyJustME

Not sure i can do that one. i don't want to get blamed for someone's cabinets not being square because they used the non-square i made. lol


----------



## superdav721

Daddyz
What are the wood types on my knife?


----------



## wormil

A square swap would be fun. I'm not familiar with the term "cabinet square" is it the kind you clamp on to keep things square while the glue dries? Like this:


----------



## Ripthorn

I think a try square swap would be fun. I've never done one… By the way, here is the knife I got from OnlyJustME:


----------



## BrandonW

Oh that is twisted!


----------



## GMatheson

Here is the awl I sent to TheDude50.

I used Lacewood and gave it a bit of a plane knob shape (cause I know how much everyone here loves knobs - at least on a plane anyway) and used the business end of an old plastic handled awl. Then I tied it all together with a big brass nut that I filed round on the lathe and epoxied everything together.


----------



## ShaneA

Great work fellas. The lacewood looks sweet turned. I was curious what the grain would look like, well…Looks great.


----------



## mochoa

OJM great twisted knife!

Gmat, that awl is fantastic. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## superdav721

Those are sharp looking guys.
One is a bit twisty and the other a bit pointy.
Nice work.


----------



## BrandonW

We have some seriously fine toolmakers among us!


----------



## bondogaposis

I like that awl a lot, very nice.


----------



## terryR

Sweet tools! Love that lacewood too much, GMath, it looks just like Leopard wood…shellac finish?

OJM, that's a twisted spear point! Awesome! Just need a 5 foot handle…ohhh…deadly! 

Tri-squares next? Damn, I don't think I have the skills to try that. Unless someone just wants a wall hanger that looks purty.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Kind of what i was thinking mine would be Terry. A wall hanger. Maybe purdy, maybe not. lol


----------



## terryR

Yeah, here's the tri-square I've been drooling over since I heard we are getting a nice tax return…









Vesper…only $250…but I cannot talk myself OUT of buying it…


----------



## Ripthorn

Nothing wrong with a beautiful wall hanging square  I'm already looking around my shop to see what would make a good square…


----------



## Mosquito

I'd be down for doin' squares next. Do it out of wood and it won't be that hard to get the outside square lol


----------



## DaddyZ

Dave ^ The Marking knife I sent has Walnut & Maple?(I believe) for the woods, The Blade was a Lunchbox Planer Blade I ground on a bench grinder. The Tounge where it enters the handle is only about a 1/4" wide x 2" Long Epoxied into the handle. Built to have plenty of sharpening sessions. I hope it lasts you a long time…

Sorry I didn't take any pics of my own



GM^ That awl is a beaut !!!


----------



## Hammerthumb

TerryR - is that the only pic that you have of that square? Sure would like to see a couple more angles of that beauty. I must say there is some mighty fine tools that have been made by all here. We all should be proud! Serious about the square swap though. Keep me posted if we have another swap.


----------



## BrandonW

Yup, it's the inside part which is difficult!


----------



## terryR

HT, here's the link to Vesper Tools. hide your credit card!


----------



## mochoa

That vesper square is pretty damn sexy.

Yeah Id say either a square or a marking guage.


----------



## Mosquito

"Parallel-or-Perpendicular-Line-making-tool swap"


----------



## Ripthorn

That would exclude sliding bevels, which I think would fit in nicely with the squares.


----------



## BrandonW

"Line-making-tool swap"


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for that link terryR. Line making tool swap is ok with me.


----------



## superdav721

Daddyz thanks so much.
Maple and walnut are two of my favorite combinations.
Now how about 
*"What can yo make with a 20 dollar bill?"*


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, Dave, I can make a hat, or a brooch, or a pterodactyl! (Bonus points to whoever knows the movie)


----------



## wormil

The red zone is for loading and unloading. There is no parking in the red zone


----------



## AnthonyReed

I speak jive.


----------



## GMatheson

Lacewood and leopard wood aways confuse me. All I really know is that the mill sold it as lacewood. For the finish I just dipped it a few times in some thinned lacquer then a little steel wool and wax.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is stunning Gmath.


----------



## GMatheson

Thanks Tony and everyone else for the compliments. I was really close to keeping this one for myself and making another to swap. I like the direction we are going for the next swap too.


----------



## Ripthorn

Rick and Tony, you make me proud.


----------



## superdav721

origami ?


----------



## terryR

Gmath, love the finish you applied to the lacewood. Really brought out the reddish tones! It HAS to be lacewood, or they'd charge you three times as much for Leopard wood. I've never had lacewood finish so nicely as your awl!

OK, if a marking tool swap is next, I hope to play…BUT, someone in the know has to post a few articles on how to build a square. I mean, how do you measure a square? Sorry for the stupid question, but I really want to know! Google is a waste of time…I'm sure this group has an overwhelming source of info! 

Or would it be cheating to buy a cheap steel square, and laminate wood and brass to it?


----------



## BrandonW

Terry, here's a tutorial that I found, don't know if you saw it posted above

http://d2amilv9vi9flo.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Handmade-Try-Square.pdf?247c6e


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Brandon. I like that article…looks like an easy build.

Is a wooden square really useable for the long term? I suppose it is as long as your marking knife is beveled? Lots of questions…Maybe I'll just copy what OJM does!


----------



## wormil

I think it depends on the wood and the design. I built a try square 4 months ago and it's about 1/8" out at the tip now.


----------



## Mosquito

Chris Schwartz was on an episode of The Woodwrights Shop where they made a wooden square too. Using half laps, mostly, I think.


----------



## GMatheson

Terry- if you like lacewood you should see the table I build a while ago. I think I finished that one with Minwax Wipe-on Poly

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/32150


----------



## terryR

GMath, that table is awesome…very unique and eye catching!!! I swear it looks like Leopardwood with those wide scales in the grain. No matter, a great gift! 

The Woodwright Shop is one of the few programs I would love to watch…IF we had TV out here. I catch episodes at my best friend's house every once in a while…Roy needs an hour long program…or less caffeine before shooting. 

I saw another half lap wooden square on google last night…looks easy enough. Wish I could pull it off with steel, brass, and wood…hmmm…maybe …


----------



## mochoa

OH yeah, that table is amazing Gmat! Its a work of art!


----------



## mochoa

Terry all the new episodes of Roy's show are free online. I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## OnlyJustME

WoodWrights Shop link provided.


----------



## Mosquito

and specifically the episode in question
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/3100/3106.html


----------



## mochoa

Is it sufficient to have Marking Knife Swap in the title of the project or do you have to have it in the Tags/Keywords field?










For those of you who dont know, here is how you change/add a tag. 









Right now I'm only seeing 4 tools when I go to Projects>vew more tags>Search:"Marking Knife Swap"


----------



## GMatheson

I'll be posting my awl this weekend. I promise.


----------



## Quaternion

I'll post the one I made as a project as soon as I know waho6o9 has received it. (Was sent Tuesday before the Saturday deadline, but had definitely not arrived by this Monday, hopefully he has it now and just hadn't had a chance to post a picture yet.)


----------



## RGtools

Ok, I know I missed th boat here. How do I do the swap? Sounds like quite a bit of fun.


----------



## mochoa

Stay tuned for the next one Ryan. Hey by the way do we have a volunteer to organize the next swap?


----------



## BrandonW

Are we settled on the line tool (i.e, square/bevel) swap? One other thought would be to do a hand plane swap.


----------



## mochoa

I agree. All in favor of nominating Brandon the next swap organizer say Aye!


----------



## Mosquito

Aye?

Bevel/Square, or Bevel/Square/Marking Gauge?


----------



## Ripthorn

Aye. I vote for bevel/square. But let's give this swap a decent amount of time for those like myself who will need it 

Also, I suggest a new thread just for the swap so that we get more exposure

Brandon, I would love to do a plane swap at some point, but let's ease everyone into it first


----------



## superdav721

The 







's
have it!


----------



## BrandonW

I guess it's all a matter of perspective. I didn't have the infills in mind that you guys are doing these days, but I think planes are easy if we're talking about Krenov style planes with inexpensive irons. At least I thought making a plane was easier than a marking knife.  Still, if people want to make bevels/squares/gauges, I'm all for it. I have no particular interest in organizing the swap but if no one else wants to do it, I can.


----------



## mochoa

I like all three in this order:
1. Square 90 or 45 degree or Bevel Gauge. 
2. Marking/Mortise gauge
3. Scraper plane (can be made with a scrap of saw steel)

And I agree with Ripthorn that the organizer should start a new thread (but for different reasons) so we can block douche bags. I'm nervous about the greater exposure though because we may get more lurkers that end up being no call no shows.


----------



## mochoa

True Brandon. A plane can be made with a $3 buck bros. iron from HD or any extra blade someone may have laying around. I bet some folks on the HPOYD thread have a plethora to be had for little or nothing.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Well, I thought given the title of this thread, that this past swap WAS either marking or measuring tool, hence the reason why I made the bevel square. If you guys want to do a square, that's cool, but it'd be old material for me.


----------



## mochoa

Do we have any Volunteers that want to organize the swap or do we have to settle for Brandon? 

Cosmic, sorry for the confusion. For this swap we high jacked Stephen's thread.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Oh, well. I guess Marty can send back his bevel square and I can do it again? ;-)


----------



## shampeon

If we're doing a swap quarterly, I kind of like the idea that 3 of them are easy, and one is harder.

Even if Krenov planes are actually easy to make, I think we might lose a lot of potential participants because it seems harder than something that could be knocked out in a day or two.


----------



## BrandonW

I like that idea, Ian. Okay, I've started a new thread for the topic here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48643

Now we won't have to clutter up the marking/measuring tool thread with tool swap talk.


----------



## RGtools

I think we settle for Brandon.

Mauricio, send me a PM and tell me what is entailed and I might be interested to help.


----------



## wormil

Looks like Brandon is all over it.


----------



## Mosquito

Bondo picked up the ball that was dropped and sent me a really nice corkscrew and… foam brush?










Oh, no, it's an awesome awl, and a marvelous 5/16" marking knife.










With flat spots so I they won't roll off too 










Thanks man. You didn't have to do that, but I certainly do appreciate it. I hope to put them to good use


----------



## Hammerthumb

5/16" marking knife? Man, I'm impressed. I think mine is metric. Nice job Bondo. Hope they work well for you Mos.


----------



## ShaneA

Good stuff. That awl looks bullet proof. Sweet!


----------



## Mosquito

I thought the awl (after seeing the pictures I took) looks almost like an elongated bullet….

Curious what the awl is made from…


----------



## bondogaposis

The awl is made from spalted buckeye burl. I also filled the worm holes w/ epoxy and abalone shell. The blade is the shank of a spade bit as is the blade of the marking knife. The nice thing about using a spade bit is that you don't have to fool w/ hardening and tempering as long as you don't burn the blade during sharpening. The ferule on the awl is a gas fitting and on the knife it is copper tubing. The knife handle is Honduran mahogany. I posted both of these tools on the project page quite a while ago. I had them sitting here waiting for the right recipient.


----------



## mochoa

Wow, amazing work Bondo! and way to pick up the slack. Your the man!

Man, I never even heard of Spalted Buckeye burl! Amazing. Looks like marble.


----------



## Mosquito

Me neither, Mauricio. I wasn't sure what it was after seeing the glint of what turned out to be the abalone shell and epoxy in the worm hole. It's gorgeous.


----------



## wormil

That burl is kickass. Nicely done Bondo.


----------



## superdav721

Super stuff!


----------



## terryR

Bondo, nice choice of materials, and great looking work!

I finally turned a marking knife today…trying to catch up with the gang…photos tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## waho6o9

Yeah buddy, definitely worth the wait. My awl has that cool detail like SuperDav makes and
it's sharp as heck. The six sided detail follows to the back and has great ergonomics.

Had to test it out on my re purposed work bench and she's a keeper.

Thanks Quaternion, I appreciate your workmanship and really like my awl.


----------



## roman

from a folding ruler

to a 5K lazer

both are only as good

as the mind who reads it

[edited]


----------



## Mosquito

lol gotta love when spammers can't even post right.

Nice awl Waho/Qiarternion.

I used the awl I was sent to make a starting hole for drilling some holes on my workbench. That sucker is sharp


----------



## mochoa

Nice work Quaternion. Cool how the wood flows into the hexagonal nut.


----------



## ShaneA

Digging the twist and shape of the awl. Has it's own unique design and appearance. Pretty damn cool.


----------



## Airframer

I missed out on the swap you guys did earlier but it inspired me to get to work on some marking tools of my own.

Just finished an Awl and Marking Knife..


----------



## BrandonW

Wow! These are some awesome tools! I'm so impressed by the work you guys do.


----------



## roman

[edited]
no worries


----------



## Mosquito

don't think it really matters *moron* not like you could comment on it anyway ;-)


----------



## mochoa

Moron…


----------



## waho6o9




----------



## waho6o9

It'd be cool to have Moron in on the next swap.


----------



## Mosquito

My sax quartet played that song, and we always seemed to struggle to get through it with out starting to laugh for some reason… it was so much fun to play though.

And I believe I've got it on a record on the shelf as well…


----------



## roman

show me your resume ?

i gotta say

[edited]

plain an simple

your rendition of the facts is distorted


----------



## roman

what r we measuring ?
[edited]


----------



## roman

it started here


----------



## roman

[edited]

good night


----------



## waho6o9

I always got a kick out of that song and it's understandable that your
quartet couldn't contain their laughter.

It has that upbeat kind of tempo as it were.


----------



## roman

[edited]


----------



## MsDebbieP

please remember that this isn't the Coffee Lounge .. keep it woodworking-related. Thanks.


----------



## GMatheson

Just as promised I posted my swap awl.


----------



## Quaternion

Thanks for the kind comments guys. I was pleased to see that my main design intent (the six-sidedness) came through. I did the entire round handle with a drawknife from a firewood scrap, then marked the facets for the ferrule and shaved more with the drawknife. There are a few things I wish I had done better, but almost everything I did on this project was done for the first time. It's birch, finished with a couple of coats of BLO.


----------



## terryR

Quaternion, your marking knife came out great! I think that the best part of these swaps is pushing ourself to try something for the first time! Plus, we get to share the learning experience with internet buddies which draws us closer. It's a win, win situation IMO!

Hey StephenW, just block the moron, and he cannot reply to this entire forum. sweet!


----------



## Stephenw

> *terryR said,* "Hey StephenW, just block the moron, and he cannot reply to this entire forum. sweet!"


I don't know what moron said (and don't want to get involved in forum fights and blocking). It looks like MsDebbieP took care of whatever the issue was.


----------



## terryR

No problems, Steven. MsDeb is a good friend to have! 

So, I finally eeeked out a marking knife, to get caught up with the gang. My bad for missing out on the swap, though!









The blade is obviously store-bought, ferrule from LV, but I turned the handle from an incredibly dark piece of Ziricote. Shellac for a finish. The wood is just so dark, it is hard to see the grain except when outside in the bright sun.


----------



## GMatheson

Lookin good Terry. Glad you're all caught up


----------



## Stephenw

I purchased this off eBay. A vintage socket awl…


----------



## jap

Stephenw- that's a pretty sweet awl


----------



## donwilwol

you could put an eye out with that thing.


----------



## BrandonW

Stephen, was that originally a socket chisel made into an awl, or is that the original design? I've never seen one of those before, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## Stephenw

> *Don W said,* "you could put an eye out with that thing."


That's how Louis Braille ended up blind.



> *Brandon W said,* "Stephen, was that originally a socket chisel made into an awl, or is that the original design? I've never seen one of those before, but it's pretty cool."


I once saw a page out of an old tool catalog that listed a socket awl. I've also seen one come up on eBay once or twice before.


----------



## Stephenw

Here is a 36" Lufkin folding rule that I picked up in almost new condition.










Here is my 12" Lufkin caliper rule.


----------



## CL810

Great rules!


----------



## BrandonW




----------



## shampeon

Life is so hard for those imbeciles in infomercials.


----------



## jap




----------



## CL810

I just hit the TRIFECTA BABY!! Shane stepped up to the plate BIG TIME and made me the winner!










Shane everything about these tools is great. Fit my hands perfectly.

Thanks for making a bad situation better when no one required anything of you. These tools have a story that will be told.


----------



## mochoa

Way to go Shane and Bondo for stepping up and picking up the slack!

Great work Shane! Beautiful tools man. So did you make those calipers to? Doing a little metal working on the side?


----------



## bondogaposis

Nice job Shane, they look great.


----------



## mochoa

Jap that marking gauge is sweet! Can wait to make something similar. Getting some practice in?


----------



## superdav721

outstanding guys. That is what being a woodworker is all about.


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice !!!


----------



## waho6o9

Shane!

Yeah Buddy


----------



## OnlyJustME

Bravo Shane and Bondo.


----------



## ShaneA

Mauricio those are a pair of vintage Starrett calipers pat. 1885. My most recent sickness : )

It is amazing how smooth and high quality they are. If you watch eBay closely, you can get some steals on them. I hit a lot of 3 outside diameter ones for like $9 delivered. Figured I would pass some on.

Hopefully you like the tools Andrew. USPS delivered quick. They left KC Monday!


----------



## carguy460

Shane, you are a bad mofo…awesome stuff, picking up the slack for no reason!

You mention KC…I know you've told me before, but where in KC do you live? I'm in Maryville Missouri, about an hour north of the airport. I feel bad that we haven't met yet…


----------



## ShaneA

Right on the Raytown /KC border. Not too far from the stadiums.


----------



## carguy460

Nice! Ever go to the Royals games? Ever since I moved to Missouri I've wanted to see a Royals game even though they suck…I just love baseball, so any game is better than no game, even if its a Royals game.

I drive by your neck of the woods about once a month, heading for the Guitar Center in Independence…crazy small world we live in!


----------



## ShaneA

Went to opening day. Typically go to a few a yr. We actually have hope this yr, lol.


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful awl and marking knife Bondo and a grateful 
recipient to boot!

Very thoughtful of you and Sir.


----------



## CL810

*Shane* - I've got Starrett issues as well. This one arrived last week.


----------



## ksSlim

CL-you,ll love it, if you can remember where you put it last.


----------



## bondogaposis

CL810, I lost one and was completely lost w/o it, so I bought another. Then of course I found the lost one. Can't have too many double squares, right? It is the most used tool in the shop I think.


----------



## DaddyZ

CL810 ^ Nice Square, I use mine all the time…


----------



## CL810

Some days I think I spend half my time looking for stuff I just had!


----------



## donwilwol

nothing worse than spending 15 minutes to find a tool and realize its in your back pocket!!


----------



## terryR

^or how about spending 2 minutes looking for your glasses…when they were within arm's reach to start with! I do that stupid human trick all day long…


----------



## BrandonW

I could lose my table saw in my one-car garage.


----------



## superdav721

I have set mine down in the shop and can not find it.


----------



## Mosquito

Or when you find something in a place that you looked 3-4 times already before you actually saw it… did that earlier this week


----------



## mochoa

My new trick is, while I look for that missing tool, I just start putting things away while I'm at it.


----------



## CL810

Mauricio - that's good. I'm going to adopt that as a new practice.


----------



## ShaneA

I have found the answer….I usually have about 6 tape measures, 5 squares, 4 pencils, and 3 sets of drill bits randomly spread through the shop at any given time. If I can't find the first couple I am usually still in pretty good shape. If I only used one of each, I would be in perpetual search mode.


----------



## DanKrager

Mauricio, I love it-put things away while looking for the lost. My ADD kicks in and I get distracted from and forget all about what I was originally looking for!
I'm an evangelist for a workbench where you cannot put tools on it, so all tools are returned to their storage after use. This puts some steep requirements on the storage. My biggest problem is where to put the measuring and marking tools. There are so many of them that won't fit in an apron pocket..a framing square or a long straight edge are even hard to store nearby in any sort of case, wall, floor or ceiling mount. 
It's all part of the mind games of woodworking.
DanK


----------



## Airspeed

Robert, that gauge is a beauty!


----------



## wormil

Mauricio I do the same thing. Once I start losing track of things (too often) it's time to clean up.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I have too much stuff in the way to put the stuff away. lol I'll put something down to pick something else up and then turn around to get the first item and it's gone.


----------



## superdav721

I can have something in my hand and get distracted enough that I start looking for it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My contribution to Measuring and Marking:


----------



## Brit

Very nice Smitty, but what are you going to do when the U.S. goes metric? )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Absolutely nothing, Andy. And I won't hold my breath, either.


----------



## ShaneA

Metric? What is metric? Tell me more about this metric Andy…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's a French system of measures the British now prefer, Shane…


----------



## chrisstef

If i has Smittys stash of m&m tools id wear a fishing vest in the shop. Straight loaded down with gear. Never without a pencil, ruler, or marking gauge. Cool showing Smit.

Edit - oohhhhh snap!! Goegraphic burn!! Lol.


----------



## ShaneA

Sounds like poppycock!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wait, I meant to send that in a PM… Sorry.


----------



## Boatman53

Thought I'd share a photo of some of my bevel gauges. Since almost all of my work is anything but square ( on purpose) and I often have at least three in play at any given time it's nice to have options. This is an older photo, I've actually acquired a couple more since.








Sorry part of the photo is cut off, but you get the idea.
Jim


----------



## yuridichesky

Jim, VERY impressive!


----------



## wormil

The Russian guy who designed the shop made Domino has a couple new videos with a marking gauge/center finder tool.


----------



## Sylvain

There are only two States non metric:

Liberia
and … 
USA

Although use of metric system in contracts is legal in USA since 1860.


----------



## wormil

In the US, science and the military are both metric; I think it's just some engineering fields that are holding out.


----------



## waho6o9

We rock


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sylvain, you make that sound like a bad thing… I agree with waho.


----------



## waho6o9




----------



## ShaneA

Who really wants an easy system for weights and measurements? That is just crazy talk.


----------



## superdav721

Ok I just got my 64 th's and 32 nd's figured out, dont start making me think in 10th's


----------



## Gatorjim

Started on my first attempt this evening. Every thing was going good had a nice looking piece of wood a few passes on the jointer to true it up some then to the planner to get it to the right thickness every thing looking good. Consulted my sketch for the measurements set the fence on the table saw and made my first cut. Hmmmm some thing doesn't look right grabbed my square and checked the blade oh crap it wasn't square to the top. It wasn't off by much but enough. I tossed the pieces into the scrap bin and turned the lights off and headed for the shower. Oh well I have plenty of time.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

I have just completed my first try square.










Link to the project with more photos:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/84174


----------



## superdav721

WOW.


----------



## JoeLyddon

COOL!

Handy lil square, I'm sure…


----------



## Boatman53

Nice little square you made there. As a scale shipbuilder you must have a small one of these.








Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon

Jim,

Another COOL mini GOODIE


----------



## mochoa

Really cool square ScaleSW!


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Jim, thanks for the suggestion; I am working on the idea to make one, probably not that small, with a wooden stock.

P.S. you have very big hands! ;-)


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Here is my new scratch built bevel edge.



















More photos and details at my project:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/84836


----------



## ShaneA

That is gorgeous.


----------



## Stephenw

Really great job on that bevel.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I hope to one day have the skill and patience to do such nice intricate work.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Awsome bevel!


----------



## Boatman53

Very nice job on the bevel. I like the narrow handle and blade. Well done.
Jim


----------



## Airframer

Just finished up this little guy…


----------



## derekcohen

A Kinshiro on the cheap …










Link: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/KinshiroOnTheCheap.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bondogaposis

That is a great marking gauge Derek, thanks for posting.


----------



## RGtools

Wonderful read Derek.


----------



## mochoa

I just got my squares back to dead on square after dropping them a million times. I found out an auger file fits in the blade slot and is perfect for truing them up.


----------



## CL810

Nice pic Mauricio. Looks like some nice hand tools. ;-)


----------



## mochoa

;-) The gauge is already getting put to use CL!


----------



## RGtools

Auger bit files become dull in my shop very fast for just those reasons. They are the go to tool for tweaking things in tight areas.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good thing a guy is able to just run down to the hardware store and grab another once they dull.

Oh wait. Nevermind.


----------



## RGtools

^ I am glad you said nevermind. I was about to be seriously annoyed at my lack of good hardware stores.

Oh wait! I alrady am.


----------



## mochoa

Being in Atlanta I can technically down the street to Highland Woodworking and grab one since its 3 miles from the office. ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Braggart….


----------



## Boatman53

I think I just heard Mauricio offer to send an auger file to everyone.
Jim


----------



## Mosquito

I did too lol


----------



## theoldfart

*Maur* need to keep my new augers sharp so i'll take two.


----------



## mochoa

I'm still working on those files for you guys ok. You know, the shortage and all…. ;-)

Hey, I'm looking for Mortise Gauge recommendations, new or vintage. Mos says he likes his Stanley #77.

There is a decent looking #73 on ebay right now.

I'd like to hear what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My 'go-to' is the Stanley #198 double gauge, cutting wheels on one end, pins on the other. I have #77 as well, but between them I like wheels over pins. Tite-mark is the modern standard for a quality marking gauge, from all I've read.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty is that the same as the #98?

The #77 arent very cheap on ebay right now. Mos how much did you pay for yours?

the #73 looks the same but in boxwood.


----------



## mochoa

#77


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The #198 is like the #98, only with Rosewood. Everything is better with rosewood… mmmm….


----------



## mochoa

Oh now I see, damn that is sexier.


----------



## chrisstef

That because that 77 has a mustache Maur. How I love a good stache.


----------



## mochoa

LOL, you got to love the stash.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It lacks all the class but I like the Veritas Dual Gauge that I have Mauricio.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That is a very nice design, too. Wheels seem to work better for me because pins grab at the grain, causing me grief. Hate grief. Hate it.


----------



## Airframer

Gotta love a good stach… that is the only spot on my face I don't have to shave so I ain't doin' it!


----------



## chrisstef

Ill second the pins grabbing grain. Annoying. I almost squeezed on the SS Veritas model … until I was too late and it went bye bye forever. Damn those anniversary editions.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Hate grief. Hate it." - I know that chick.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The boy is looking dapper AF.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, I bought a HF mortise gauge (Paul Sellers cheap imports can be made to work) and even though I sharpened the pins, it's not the most pleasant thing to use.

The Veritas gauge is nice. I like how you can switch the wheels so that it bevels the Mortise or Tenon on the correct side to give you those clean walls. wouldn't want to switching when going from M to T anyway thought.

Nice stash Eric!


----------



## Mosquito

Everything is better with rosewood…

I paid $32.75 + $4.97 shipping. I had to look it up, as I couldn't remember.


----------



## ShaneA

I thought it was "everything is better with bacon"...although Rosewood is pretty damned nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Could be right, but both statements rock…


----------



## chrisstef

Nothin burps like bacon.


----------



## donwilwol

Rosewood smoked bacon? SW on the label?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

... mmmm… rosewood-smoked bacon…


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef




----------



## RGtools

*Smitty* If the pins are grabbing it can sometimes be because there is a burr to them that is catching on crap. Try touching them up with a fine slip stone, and is if it drives better.

Or give Glen-Drake a call.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Ryan!


----------



## theoldfart

Just used my 77 to mark my tenons on my workbench legs. Worked like a charm and it's rosewood. mmmmmmm


----------



## mochoa

Tony do you have the optional shaft clamp (lol) on your veritas gauge?


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I like my layout/drafting tools, and while most of them would fit on your screen, There's a bunch of em that wouldn't

Maybbbe I'll figure out how to shrink em.

Eric


----------



## JoeLyddon

*AnthonyReed* *That is one SUPER NICE Marking Guage!*

Awesome features…

That optional B Clamp looks good to me… I'm curious about that too… Did you get it?

Thank you!


----------



## DanKrager

I have what must be a #77 lying in my junk drawer! It looks like the picture Maur posted.

But I use another mortise gauge that I like much better. I've sharpened the pins to cut like a knife by filing a double bevel that is swaged. It cuts cleanly in both directions and the deepest part of the cut is centered, minimizing the dimension creep due to the bevel. Cross grain or parallel grain machs nicht. 
DanK


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry Mauricio I missed your question.

No Sir, I do not have the clamp. The shaft clamp was not available when I purchased mine. I am not a shaft clamper like Stef, but it is a low cost option that could come in handy on the gauge. Were I to purchase it today I would grab the clamp too.

Please take into consideration that I know nothing and your mileage may vary.


----------



## CL810

OK, this thread has been idle and this is certainly not earthshaking. This is a NOS Disston 6" bevel gauge. Bought it from Walt at Brass City Records. The edges on the handle were so sharp I had to sand them back to soften it up.

The dark areas on the brass are not patina but where the finish (varnish?) settled.


----------



## jamesicus

*MY STARRETT MEASURING, MARKING & LAYOUT TOOLS:*
No. 492 Bevel Protractor - 12" 4R rule (circa. mid 1950s)
No. 492 Bevel Protractor - Center Head (circa. mid 1950s)
No. 451 36" folding steel rule (circa. mid 1920s)
No. 11H 6" Satin Chrome Combination Square (circa. mid 1970s)
No. 73/79/83 Yankee Inside/Outside Calipers - Dividers (circa. late 1930s)
No. 493 Protractor with Depth gauge (circa. late 1920s)
No. 425 5" pocket slide caliper (circa. mid 1930s)
No. 70 Scribe (circa. mid 1920s)
No. 20 6" Master precision square (circa. mid 1930s)


----------



## CL810

Very nice. I love Starrett's tools, they just feel right in your hands.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice pics fellas, I am a sucker for the Starretts too.


----------



## Airframer

I just won a few measuring tools on eBay. The two sliding bevels I have recieved already but the other two I just won tonight so pics when they arrive. I am at work right now so the only pics I have of th ebevels are from the auction. I'll update those soon as well.

Tonights winnings are a Stanley #36 1/2R and a SW #62


















Then there is this SW 6" sliding bevel










And this guy was sold as a SW 8" Bevel but it is not a SW but in good enough condition and cheap enough price not to warrant making a big stink over the misdirection on the description.










I have noticed more and more sellers labeling anything Stanley with Sweetheart. I think it is a combination of either trying to drum up attention to the listing or just plain ignorance to the meaning of that tag on the item. either way you have to really look at the pics to make sure nowadays.


----------



## Brit

Very nice Eric. Congrats.


----------



## wormil

A nice assortment of calipers I won in auction for $15. The one in the lower left dates to the mid-1800's, sadly the threads are partly stripped. The top 3 are Goodell Pratt & Union, lower right is no-name but decently well made.


----------



## jamesicus

Airframer:

Nice haul. I especially like Stanley No. 62 brass clad boxwood folding rules - too bad they were discontinued after WWII.

James


----------



## Airframer

I finally got around to taking pics of the sliding bevels. They both need a good scrubbing but nothing major involved there.


----------



## jamesicus

Airframer wrote:

"I finally got around to taking pics of the sliding bevels. They both need a good scrubbing but nothing major involved there."

Very nice! The one with the factory decal from that era makes it a very desirable collector tool. Please don't clean the decal in any way.


----------



## Airframer

Not sure if I got taken on this but I had a feeling I needed to jump on it while it was available. Just snagged this Starrett set for a $59 BIN. Says both levels and bubbles are in good shape so we shall see. This will be my first set of decent measuring devices.


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, I have the same set but I bought extra rulers so that I could just grab and go without messing around with pulling parts off the ruler.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah, I want to see if my Empire ruler will fit this if not I will keep an eye out for at least one more for that reason.

Vintage measuring tools (well any measuring tool) is outside my line of current expertise so was a little trigger shy on this at first. Still not sure if I got a good deal on it or not.


----------



## Boatman53

If the rule is square to the head, you got a good deal. The protractor and the center head usually see little use, it's just the square and miter head you need to worry about. 
Jim


----------



## TerryDowning

Actually if do a fair amount of turning, you'll use the center a lot! I know I have mine on a separate rule (an empire I believe) and use it often for turning work.


----------



## Brit

I think you got done Eric since the rule doesn't have any millimetres.

Seriously though, you can't go wrong with Starrett and I'd say you got a great deal for $59 dollars. One retailer I looked at is selling what you bought for £240 here in the UK.


----------



## jamesicus

Airframer wrote:

"Not sure if I got taken on this but I had a feeling I needed to jump on it while it was available. Just snagged this Starrett set for a $59 BIN …......."

That is a great buy!

James

Starrett Research page: http://jp29.org/starrett.htm


----------



## ShaneA

Agreed! That is a great buy…I love the older Starrett stuff.


----------



## WayneC

Since we are talking about eBay purchases. I just won this restoration project on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-City-Tool-Works-MS-3-22-5-Miter-Square-No-489-2500-In-Original-Box-/111195227639?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ZmIWp%252FkeSE09%252Fs2XRLRnfF7fIE4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ShaneA

Nice! I need to keep a closer eye on eBay, never know when you are going to catch a winner. But, if you aren't looking your chances are pretty low.


----------



## Brit

That's a bargain Wayne. Mask the wood, polish the brass and it'll be as good as new.


----------



## terryR

Holy crap, Wayne, what a steal! I just paid nearly 6 times that for my Bridge City square…pics coming. How did you get this one past me? LOL! Congrats on super eBay-watching…


----------



## CL810

OK Wayne, seriously, you SUCK!!


----------



## WayneC

I was amazed I won it….


----------



## CL810

My 4" square is always at my finger tips so I added these two heads when they popped as BIN on eBay.


----------



## WayneC

Those look really nice Clayton.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wayne, excellent find. Looks like the seller has another one too if anyone is interested:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bridge-City-Tool-Works-MS-1-1-5-Miter-Square-No-734-2500-In-Original-Box-/380756606414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a6dcbdce


----------



## LoriF

bobasaurus- Twins!!

Wayne- sure would look nice sitting next to yours


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nicely done Wayne, congrats. 

Very cool Clayton.


----------



## terryR

Clayton, those are sweet. I'll admit I have a fondness for small layout tools.


----------



## terryR

This would look awesome in my shop, and maybe get used…free shipping! 










http://www.ebay.com/itm/nib-Brand-New-1996-discontinued-BRIDGE-CITY-TOOL-WORKS-CS-12-Combination-Square-/281193349155?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41786e0023


----------



## WayneC

A few clicks, the scream of a credit card and it could be yours.


----------



## terryR

^yeah, Wayne, that's what makes it so seductive. 
I think the screaming sound you may hear is my wife…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!


----------



## donwilwol

if I bought that bridge city, I can see myself waking up screaming in the middle of the night in a cold sweat. The reoccurring nightmare that I just pushed it off the back side of my bench!!


----------



## terryR

Oh crap, Don, you just assured me of having nightmares tonight! My shop floor is concrete. 

Here's my FIRST Bridge City Tool…a 5" TS-1 square, which I paid too much for off FleaBay. I believe it dates to the mid 1980's, but would like to know if that's wrong. It arrived sorta dingy and tarnished, but cleaned up quickly with just Murphy's Oil Soap and soft 1500 grit pads. The logo is barely stamped into the brass, so I used a toothbrush in that area. Still a few dings and scratches left, but this one's a user…










...second Bridge City Tool was a JS-7 Japanese saw with adjustable back…haven't even taken that one out of my bedroom yet! LOL


----------



## HarveyDunn

I need a combination square, and am going to see if I can get a vintage one from eBay. I know the Starrett brand is highly regarded - are there any others that rank up there with them?


----------



## waho6o9

Here's an excellent value for a combo square
http://store.harryepstein.com/c/ProductsEngineering.html









I bought the 6" double square and couldn't be happier with the product
or the service, it's an excellent choice.


----------



## Boatman53

Harvey, as to other vintage squares to look for there is "Lufkin" and "Brown and Sharp". Both are right up there with Starrett.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

'New-to-me' pair of dividers on the way!










Diamond Edge brand, 8"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice. Congratulations Smitty.


----------



## DanKrager

Laying out double tenons is a snap with a gauge like this:









Smitty, I treasure the large and small versions of dividers like that in my "collection".
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

the extent of my shop time lately




























Made from an old planer blade, a piece of scrap rosewood and some epoxy. I was going to brass pin it but got lazy.


----------



## Airframer

I feel ya Don. I have only been able to squeak out small projects like that lately. Feels good to finish something but not as good as something big.

I like the knife! It looks very similar to the first one I made. It still sees use but I did have to re epoxy the blade in the other day lol.


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Don! My power tool only buddy still doesn't know why I ask him to save that 'worn out' HSS. Guess I better make him a knife?

Love the dark rosey…


----------



## Airframer

Has everyone signed up for the swap yet? LJ's Measurement & Layout Tool Swap 2013 The deadline for signing up is coming up quickly!


----------



## jamesicus

I have installed a page on my web site relating to folding boxwood & steel rules ….......

http://jp29.org/wwfoldingrules.htm










.......... I would appreciate all comments and any other input.









http://jp29.org/wwtools.htm


----------



## TheWoodenBoxes

My measuring and marking tool of my dreams would be ones that stay were I put them. I have had to replace so many measuring and marking tools that my spouse, offspring have used and not put back. Needless to say, I don't dish out much for them. (the tools not family)


----------



## yuridichesky

Here I am shamelessly spamming to awaken this thread a little. Brand new dovetail marking gauge inspired by Paul Sellers dovetail template, but 20 times harder to make


----------



## Sigung

First woodworking project, given to my best friend Simon for his birthday.


----------



## wormil

Yuri I saw that in the projects and thought it was a religious symbol and passed it up, glad you posted it here.

Like the way you incorporated the ruler Jerry.


----------



## yuridichesky

Rick, thank you. Now I see it does look like some religious symbol, project naming definitely misleading.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Just completed a marking gauge:


----------



## rtutsky

Here is my latest for a marking knife. If anyone is interested in making one I have a sequence of the project, including a downloadable profiles pdf that can be printed out here.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Thanks for sharing Robert, very nice knife and interesting tutorial


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Jerry*

I think that is the prettiest, fanciest marking gauge I have ever seen!

Great job!

I like the use of a ruler built-in!

Really COOL!


----------



## Airframer

Just picked up a Sweetheart of a Mustache today 



















Not much needed on this guy maybe just a quick buffing of the brass..


----------



## Mosquito

Nice #77 Eric. I use mine a LOT. For more than just mortises too… I use it as my primary marking gauge, with the single pin on the back.


----------



## Airframer

Yeah Mos, I am actually pretty stoked about this guy. I really like the mortise adjustment and it is real comfy in the hands.


----------



## Texcaster

Carpenters fixed gauge for mortising studs into top & bottom plates. It has mortise width, centre, outside and I can't figure out the pin closest to the fence. It is one of my favorite artifacts.


----------



## superdav721

Eric I have that exact gauge.
I love it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a great gauge Bill. Great.


----------



## basswood

In another thread, I posted some photos of this Pilliod machinist chest and the astounding collection of tools I found inside. Paid $50 for the box and contents:


----------



## Boatman53

Basswood you got some really nice tools there, and definitely a you suck price. Do you have a use for machinist tools? A lot of them can be used in woodworking.
Jim


----------



## DaddyZ

A gloat really worth a big YOU SUCK !!!


----------



## DanKrager

I hadn't seen the other posts yet and I was already thinking…man, you REALLY suck! Very nice collection and in pretty pristine condition it looks. Great haul!
DanK


----------



## Wolfdaddy

That's an incredible set of tools! Lucky dog!

I picked up these beauties a couple days ago ridiculously cheaply. Bridge City master square and miter square. Any advice on cleaning them up? They're a little grimy and have bits of dried glue on them here and there.


----------



## donwilwol

you can probably sell the bridge city's and buy a new truck!!


----------



## terryR

^LOL. Wolfdaddy, Congrats! I recently scored the TS-1, and the MS-2 that you have off fleaBay for decent prices since they were slightly tarnished and dirty. I cleaned mine up with Murphy's Oil Soap diluted with water, cotton rag on the brass, toothbrush on the wood. Came out nice…

sorry no before or after photos…just lost the PC storing all those 1's and 0's. 

...think I only paid $50 for the signature series MS…not too bad for a tool hoarded, IMO.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Don, I won't be selling these anytime soon
I've been needing/wanting a decent try square. 
Terry, nicely done! I paid $60 for both squares and the Japanese water stones in the background of the first pic. I need to learn how to use those.


----------



## basswood

Boatman, Pat, Dan and Wolf,

Thanks for all of the "YOU SUCK"s.

I did post an incorrect price though. The seller had another buyer who was to pay $50 for the Pilliod chest and tools, but backed out on the deal for some reason.

I gladly paid twice what the seller was previously planning to get. At $100, I got an amazing deal and the seller still did better than they expected. So I don't feel too guilty.

I'll post about the history of dividers and calipers and the introduction of the "Fay spring" sometime.


----------



## donwilwol

I won't be selling these anytime soon

I don't blame you a bit. They must give you a tingle every time you pick them up. They must be a joy to use.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Basswood, that's still an awesome deal! You probably really could sell that stuff and buy a new truck…

The TS-2 saw a little bit of use last night on a project for my son. It is absolutely delightful


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Picked up this Stanley SW-vintage 1' 4-fold caliper ruler at the flea mkt today, stamped "No. 32"



















My first 1' rule. In need of some cleaning, but very cool.


----------



## wormil

I want one of those folding rulers but not sure how to clean it without losing the numbers.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Schwarz had a blog post on cleaning them… It would be on his popwood blog.


----------



## Boatman53

I've seen "barkeepers friend" recommended for cleaning them up, but I've never tried it. Nice rule there Smitty it should clean up.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Found the link, results are outstanding

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/restore-a-folding-rule


----------



## wormil

Good link Smitty. He mentions a char mark which I've seen quite a few wood rulers with burn marks, always made me wonder.


----------



## Airframer

I would suspect a glue pot.

By wood bleach what is he talking about? Is that the same as regular bleach or is it different?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

oxalic acid

It's sold at Ace Hdre. I'm getting some.


----------



## Airframer

Is it sold under a particular brand name? I might run up to ACE today as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

this stuff is what I'm seeing on the google.'

https://www.rainbowacehardware.com/inet/storefront/store.php?mode=showproductdetail&product=-1&link_id=-1&link_itemcode=11221&category=&department=14&class=187&fineline=018706


----------



## Airframer

Sweet got it.. also.. interesting that your local ACE is named Rainbow… just sayin'..


----------



## DanKrager

Years ago I bought a 10 lb box of oxalic acid crystals to bleach some black spots on a floor…maybe pet damage. It seemed to do OK, so I mixed it stronger and eventually got most of the stains gone. Then, on a whim, I tried ordinary laundry bleach and it took the remaining stains out effortlessly. I have since learned, assuming I've done everything well, that laundry bleach outperforms oxalic acid for stain removal. Rust removal is something else…does pretty good. Just my .02 worth.
Anybody want the other 9.5 lbs?

DanK


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It ain't local, it's just ace. Nice try.

EDIT: Dan, you'd do regular bleach on a the rule above, without reservation?


----------



## terryR

Liberon makes an expensive wood bleach, too…

But, you guys gotta try some of that red Turtle wax cleaner. $4 at Napa auto parts. Apply with cotton rag or scotchbrite pad. Removes grime, leaves the patina. 

Blog results here on a tranny plane…

http://lumberjocks.com/terryR/blog/39804


----------



## Hammerthumb

Be careful with 2 part oxalic acid (liquid). It is very powerful and will require neutization with vinager and distilled water. Make sure to wear elbow length rubber gloves and eye protection. I use to use that for bleaching wood floors. Had an apprentice who got some on the palm of his hand. He is Hispanic, except for the palm of his hand which is now Caucasian.


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, nope, I wouldn't just dip it in bleach! I'd use Murphys Oil soap to get as much crud off as possible with a cloth first then the difficult stuff with a very gentle application of a very fine Scotchbrite, then with an eyedropper, toothpick, or similar, put as little household bleach as I could get on any stubborn black spot. I might try very carefully, as in not touching the wood, to polish the brass with 0000 steel wool if I wanted it shiny. 
Hammer, I've never used the 2 part stuff. Sounds powerful!
DanK


----------



## shampeon

+1 on Barkeeper's Friend for cleaning up the boxwood. It's mild oxalic acid and detergent.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Shamp, I thought my post was invisable. 
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not invisible at all, Jim. And after getting all frightened about oxalic acid, the fact that it's mild w/ detergent is even better. Now to find the stuff; it's what I'll do.

Looks great, Shamp!


----------



## shampeon

Pro tip: Barkeeper's Friend makes short work of stains on your skin from wood tannins (walnut, oak, etc.) or metal dust from sharpening. I get mine at my local Ace, next to the Ajax.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ That is information I can use (get it at ACE). Thanks again.


----------



## basswood

Thanks ALL,

It is a cool collection. Here is a closeup of the tool chest showing some of the tools:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thank you, Gents, for the Barkeeper's Friend reco!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mmmmm. Nice. Gonna have to git me some.


----------



## shampeon

Sweet little rule, Smitty, and it cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Boatman53

Smitty that turned out great. I'm glad I didn't steer you wrong.

Has anyone ever dissected a folding rule to salvage the hinges and main pivot? I have one where the wood is warped and chipped and thought about replacing the wood and marking it for sector use. I really don't have much to lose but wondered if anyone had some advise.
Jim


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dedicated to Jim and Ian.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3782#first-new


----------



## wormil

I've been thinking of making a wood ruler, anyone here done that?

You'd think I'd be sick of marking gauges by now but here is another I made recently.


----------



## Airframer

Rick I have been thinking about doing the same thing… just not sure how I would mark it accurately.

On another note.. anyone ever seen or heard of a Stanley No. 240 2'/4' sliding ruler before? I just took a chance on one and ended up winning it. Paid $40 for it but I have no clue what one is actually worth or how rare it is.
It kinda reminds me of the contraption one uses to measure corner to corner on a case with.

Ebay pic..


----------



## theoldfart

Eric, I think your right.


----------



## basswood

@ Eric, that 2' to 4' Rule is probably a large carpenters rule. I would fit in a typical portable wooden toolbox. Handy before retractable tape measures and faster to use than a folding rule.


----------



## Boatman53

Also great for inside measurements. How are the numbers layed out on that rule, do you know yet. Please show more photos when you get it.
Jim


----------



## wormil

I'm not overly concerned with being super accurate on a wood ruler. I feel like I could clamp it to another ruler and using a square and marking knife be fairly accurate but those thin lines would be tough to see. *OR, I could use my new dividers to mark off the lines* then cut them with the saw and miter box I use for fretboards. I can think of several methods for getting numbers or printed lines on the wood but I don't want to make a ruler that looks factory. Guess I could hand-write the numbers.

Airframer, I've seen those rules in pictures but never in person. Also curious how the numbers are laid out.


----------



## DanKrager

Would that nifty wood ruler have blank places to be used as a story stick?
It wouldn't be a great stretch of imagination if it were set up to be used that way…would it?
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Smitty, that really did turn out beautifully. I'll have to see if I can get somathat.
DanK


----------



## Airframer

Here is a link to the auction with more pics on it It dosn't look like it has spots to be used as a story stick but there is a lot of blank space on the bottom of the rule so who knows..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Never heard of a 240 ruler before today, now I want one. Thanks a lot, Eric…


----------



## terryR

I made a beech ruler a few weeks ago just for fun…and it was a blast to make. No real photos of the build, but here it is next to a cherry pipe I'm working on…










I used my Starrett 12" rule which has the graduations engraved into the steel, placed a square along those lines, and scored the markings on the beech with bench knife. Black ink was the best way I could darken the lines, just using a tiny brush, then sanding the entire surface to remove extra ink.

Was a blast…will do it again and probably laminate a thin strip of brass to the underside for rigidity.


----------



## wormil

That's the idea Terry, maybe a little thicker.


----------



## CL810

From my grandfather's tool chest.


----------



## wormil

That's a cool idea for a ruler. Guessing it's from a lumber supplier.


----------



## Airframer

Finally got that No 204 in the mail.

More pics as promised…




































Gonna try the Bar Keepers Friend approach ala Smitty…


----------



## Boatman53

That's really cool Eric. How does the thumb screw clamp work? I like the concept and the length. I might have to make something similar. Can you show the metal parts better? Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Wolfdaddy

My son and I got to go rust hunting briefly yesterday and picked up this Stanley no 25 for 3 bucks. It's in pretty decent shape. Just needs a good cleaning. I've been wanting a bevel.





































I wanted to look around at the flea market more, but by the time we got there everybody was packing up. I did spot a couple planes in a box, but the lady told us "don't go digging around in there, boys"


----------



## WoodAndShop

Here are some of my marking & measuring hand tools:










































































































Here's my recent article/video that I wrote about how to choose vintage and new marking & measuring tools.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice tools. Your photography skills do them justice.


----------



## WoodAndShop

Thanks BigRedKnothead!


----------



## TerryDowning

Very nice photos Candidates for next year's calendar for sure.


----------



## WoodAndShop

What calendar??


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's the calendar he's talking about. A little fun we have:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57582


----------



## WoodAndShop

Very cool BigRedKnothead


----------



## DonBroussard

@Josh-Nice tools on display, with nice photography skills too. +1 on BRK's suggestion to add to potential calendar shots.

I picked up a few tools while my wife and I were in Hot Springs, AR last week. One nice Stanley No. 136 brass and wood caliper came home with me:










After a little cleaning up:










I still need to sand out some scratch marks on it, but it's a really cool little tool.


----------



## ShaneA

Very attractive calipers.


----------



## Mosquito

@Josh, I agree with the above, very nice marking tools and photos.


----------



## WayneC

Some marking knives / scribes I have acquired…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Don.

Those are great Wayne. Brass?


----------



## WayneC

Tony, they are steel.


----------



## TobiasZA

LOREN "I'd like a marking square with pencil holes at 23, 32, 37, 69, 78.5,
81.5mm… and other dimensions relevant to 32mm cabinetmaking
standards."

Hi Loren. Go and look at the Incra lazer cut marking gauges. One can work from full mm down to 1/4mm increments.
They work with a 0.5mm clutch pencil. I use the 300mm & 150mm T Rules, their mm Centre Rule, mm Bend rule and flat rule every day. I also use their 12" and 6" Imperial T Rules.

Cheers
Tobias


----------



## Slyy

Josh those pictures are great, wish sometimes I had interest past my iPhone for picture taking!

And Don, very excellent calipers. Going rust hunting again this weekend, hopeful to come away with a few finds.


----------



## TobiasZA

My favourite measuring and marking tools #1
Cheers
Tobias


----------



## TobiasZA

My favourite measuring and marking tools #2
Cheers
Tobias


----------



## WoodAndShop

Thanks Slyy. It's easy to take photos of things you love…e.g. my kids and my tools!


----------



## WayneC

Does anyone have any experience with these circle tools? They look pretty nice. I have the small one (almost 6" across) on order for leather working.










http://www.windfiredesigns.com/Tools/CircleTool/buy-windfire-circle-tool.html


----------



## yuridichesky

Check out this beast that I found on some Russian woodworking forum:


----------



## Mosquito

Yuri that thing is sweet!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love it!!


----------



## donwilwol

it looks like a alien space ship utensil!!!


----------



## mochoa

Wow thats nice!


----------



## bobro

No kidding. I use Lego blocks in conjunction with a metal square and a 4B pencil. Legos are made to 10 micrometer precision so the system is quite accurate, accurate enough to cut piston-fit joinery.

The setup in the picture would mark a rectangular notch one elby deep and three elbies wide, four elbies in from the upper right corner of a board, for example.


----------



## rhybeka

huh! I never thought about using Legos - but I have a bunch of them - might do better than my current swanson gauge!


----------



## yuridichesky

Look what good elves brought to my shop:










Feel myself just like a little boy with a new toy!


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice!


----------



## CL810

That is going to cleanup real nice!


----------



## yuridichesky

Sure.

I've bought these dividers on eBay from some UK seller and ordered delivery to my friends who live in London. Then I had to wait for quite long time until my wife went to London with a business trip and took them home. She also brought David Barron's 1:6 magnetic dovetail guide, can't wait to give it a try. Christmas came early to me this year


----------



## rhybeka

I'm lurking and taking a look at what ya'll are using. I'm to a point I know I need to invest in some quality measuring/marking tools. My swanson combination gauge isn't cutting it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Anyone have a set of the Crucible dividers to comment on?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't even know what the difference between leg and crucible dividers is, let alone posses knowledge that would allow me to comment on them.


----------



## theoldfart

Too expensive relative to what I can find locally in tag sales, flea markets, and antique dealers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh, Crucible is a brand. I'm slow. Sorry.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's alright, Tony. We're patient, and we knew you'd catch up soon enough!


----------



## theoldfart

In keeping with my usual cluelessness, I just realized the "user made" bevel square on my bench is actually a fairly early, 1880 ish, Stanley 16 Winterbottom patent type 1b.



















I think it was a couple bucks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It's not fun being the one to drag the bell curve down.


----------



## WayneC

Kevin, I need to hunt in your stomping grounds.


----------



## TheFridge

Goodies on the way!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Rosewood! Always a solid shop decorating choice.


----------



## TheFridge

No lie. I would pay double for an ebony version


----------



## theoldfart

Beware Wayne, I'll be hunting in your neighborhood regularly pretty soon!


----------



## WayneC

> Beware Wayne, I ll be hunting in your neighborhood regularly pretty soon!
> 
> - theoldfart


I think we should organize a hunting trip. There is a good sale the second Sunday of the month in Sacramento. There are a couple of flea markets in Auburn.


----------



## WayneC

> Goodies on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TheFridge


Is this one a Preston?


----------



## theoldfart

Sounds good Wayne, I'll need a Left Coast mentor so your it!


----------



## TheFridge

Wayne, I have no idea. I was told old English. That's all I know.


----------



## DonBroussard

Fridge-That marking gauge is beautimous!


----------



## WayneC

I have a round Preston that looks similar in construction.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

What's better than a Stanley No. 197 marking gauge? How about two No. 197 marking gauges?










Saw it on ebay w/ a BIN price I couldn't pass up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are beauties!


----------



## Brit

> Those are beauties!
> 
> - AnthonyReed


...said the bishop to the actress.

Not sure why I didn't post this photo here before. Probably because I forgot the thread existed.


----------



## wormil

Nice collection Brit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha!

Stunning array.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stunning array is right, very nice Andy!


----------



## BlasterStumps

Went out of our way a few blocks this afternoon to a thrift store and found this marking gauge. A Stanley SW 65. The pin had gone missing and someone had stuck lead in it's place. I made a new pin for it and cleaned and waxed the wood. I can't believe how nice it is to use. I'm happy, happy!
Mike
Sorry these are upside down pics.


----------



## Brit




----------



## HokieKen

Spreading a little Christmas envy for the holidays Andy?? ;-))


----------



## Brit

I love my gauges, especially the one in the middle with the cutter facing down. Hands down the best marking gauge I've ever used. Has real authority in the hand.


----------



## theoldfart

I finally have the three sizes of Barretts patent marking gauges from Goodell Pratt.










There is one final gauge from GP that I'm in the hunt for but the last two examples I found were close to $200. So the hunt is on.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Totally cool, love me some G-P!!!


----------



## MikeDilday




----------



## Brit

Lovely tools Kev. They always remind me of the turret on a capstain lathe.

I've just been corresponding with Roger in Canada who put together wstoolsbirmingham.com and wodentools.com.

Roger is now devoting his time to a Wm. Marples & Sons reference site which is shaping up nicely. Check it out. Lots of nice gauges there along with other tools.

http://www.williammarplesandsons.com/gauges.html


----------



## WayneC

> I finally have the three sizes of Barretts patent marking gauges from Goodell Pratt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one final gauge from GP that I m in the hunt for but the last two examples I found were close to $200. So the hunt is on.
> 
> - theoldfart


Those are beautiful.


----------



## ahewitt

Nowhere near as gorgeous as some of these, but Kreg's multimark has been fantastic for me across a number of jobs.


----------



## DanKrager

Why are the rods in the triple inserted backwards to the others? Some sort of rebel? Those are both beautiful and useful. Been thinking about making a multiple, but it's on the bottom of the bucket list.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Dupe.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, came from the vendor that way! You can rest easy though since they are now correctly oriented.


----------



## Brit

I need help brothers. I keep looking for nice gauges, sometime two or three times a week. I've just bought another beauty to add to my…erm…collection. I'm not a collector, honestly I'm not but I just can't stop looking.

What's the solution. Please suggest a 5-point plan.

Photos of latest gauge to follow.


----------



## theoldfart

"Please suggest a 5-point plan."

1. Buy a gauge
2. Buy another gauge
3. Buy just one more
4. Buy yet another gauge
5. Don't listen to me since I do not collect mitre boxes!

That should do it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> What s the solution. Please suggest a 5-point plan.
> - Brit


Easy 4 steps:
1) Find a girlfriend, and cheat on your wife.
2) Get a divorce.
3) Sell all your work shop stuff to have enough money to give wife 1/2 of everything without selling your car and the dog.
4) Move into apt starting over with nothing, but a dog, car, and some old clothes.

Problem solved, wood working will be out of your life for a least 3-5 years while you save enough money to afford a home with work shop space. Will be even longer if new girl friend is high maintenance, or you have to pay child support.
BTDTGTTS :-0)


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Better yet, find a girlfriend that your wife's into also. Then you'll be too occupied/dehydrated to worry about anything else, problem solved!


----------



## DLK

No. Find a mistress and tell your wife about her. Then you can say to your wife you must spend time with your mistress and simultaneously tell your mistress you must spend time with your wife. Then you can go off to your workshop and play with all the gauges or even make something.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Two people that want to kill you doesn't sound like as good a deal as if they "enjoyed" each others company!


----------



## Brit

LOL. You guys kill me.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog

> Problem solved, wood working will be out of your life for a least 3-5 years while you save enough money to afford a home with work shop space.


Having done this twice, I can report that your estimate is a bit long. Last go round was 24 months. Last as in most recent and last as in final.


----------



## Brit

Here is my latest acquisition. A very rare *Marples 490 Combination Marking and Mortice Gauge with Brass Head - circa 1873*. It is in remarkable condition for a 146 year old gauge and I doubt it has seen a lot of use. Probably owned by a collector for most of it's life. No maker's branding or owner's stamps. Everything moves like the day it was purchased and I only had to give it a light clean.





































The head is oval in shape to prevent it rolling off the bench.



















The stem is 9" in length.










Here it is alongside a modern day Glenn Drake marking gauge for comparison.










Finally, a shot with just *some* of it's new family.










It doesn't talk much though. I tried some general chit chat, but got no response. Then I realised that it probably only understands an older form of English, so I tried again.

Me: Verily I say unto you, thou dost look most grande my fine fellow.

490: I am a gauge of few words, but by my actions thou shalt know me.

Me: Forsooth, tis true that thou dost maketh a fine mark.

Then the men in white coats came and took me away.


----------



## HokieKen

That's SEXY Andy!!! And it doesn't talk much? That's the perfect mistress ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

> I need help brothers. I keep looking for nice gauges, sometime two or three times a week.
> 
> - Brit


2 or 3 times a week! That's a baby habit!!


----------



## Brit

That's good then Don. At least I've caught it early.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Very nice & COOL marking gauges… and they Talk too!


----------



## Brit

Remember the Marples 490 combination gauge I posted above. Well today I purchased the later model of the same gauge. Still a combination gauge, but now it has a brass rule on the underside. In the Marples 1909 catalogue it is model 2155.

Seller's pics:





































This one was either sold under license by Robert Sorby or made by them after the Marples patent expired.










There is one more gauge Marples made in this series (model 2148) which is just a mortise gauge with a thumbscrew adjuster on the end. I've never seen one of those, but I won't hesitate to complete the set if I do.


----------



## donwilwol

Wow, that's a beautiful tool Andy.


----------



## theoldfart

Nice gauge Andy. On a bit of a Marples kick lately?


----------



## Brit

Thanks Don.

Kev - They're just soooooo shiny.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, I understand now!


----------



## OleGrump

So, you 'Keep buying gauges".....? In the immortal words of Tim Allen "There's NO such thing as I tool I DON'T need…... " I prefer to think that tools just have a habit of A. following me home, and B. Multiplying by themselves. Kinda like leaving wire coat hangers in a closet unsupervised for any length of time, more and more just seem to appear…..


----------



## Brit

So true. Now I just need to convince the wife.


----------



## theoldfart

" more and more just seem to appear….."

It seems to be the case with rules, good thing I'm not a collector.


----------



## Brit

I agree Kev. You've got just enough without being greedy.


----------



## Brit

In post #1263 above, I mentioned that I was on the lookout for a Wm. Marples and Sons #2148 Ebony Mortise Gauge with a Brass Head, but that I had never seen one for sale. As luck would have it I saw one on eBay last weekend, so I snapped it up to complete my set of these thee gauges. This one has the screw adjuster. I had to clean it up a bit, glue up a crack in the stem and replace the pins which were ground down to virtually nothing, but that didn't take long.


----------



## HokieKen

What a gorgeous set Andy!


----------



## tvrgeek

There is no doubt in how pretty some of these are. I am sure the make you smile when you pick one up. I too fell victim to a couple of the old Bridge City tools, but my go-to is a cheap steel engineers square and a couple aluminum framing triangles. Can't beat a plain old 12 inch ruler with deep etched markings to 1/64. I use the heck out of a cheap yard-stick and though I have a Veritas marking knife, I use an x-acto or box knife more often. I use the heck out of a $12 digital caliper. My dividers and compass are HF, something like $12 for the set of three. Not as pretty but just as accurate.


----------



## donwilwol

Andy your taste in tools is …..... I actually can't come up with a word for it!


----------



## BillWhite

Have been lookin' for a wheel type marking gauge for some time, and was wondering what's the best bang for the buck in you estimation. Is the dual wheel type that will do both single and mortice marking the way to go? Brand(s)?


----------



## CL810

Glen Drake's Tite-Mark is rock solid, very easy to make one-handed micro adjustments. Cutting edge lasts forever.


----------



## drsurfrat

Sorry to bring the conversation down from high quality to to very basic, but I have a couplel gauges that have been very handy. 
I made them myself from 1" aluminum angle, and cut and polished them to be 1/4, 1/2 and 3/4 inside. Now I have a thickness gauge, and a marking gauge that will slide along a board with a marking knife or pencil to make very consistent dimensions. I used a Sharpie to color code them.

The 10 degree angles (Right & Left) frequently come in handy, it seems to be the correct angle for stool legs and other ergonomic angles. I can also tape it to a machinists square and free up my hands.


----------



## bandit571

Found a box at a garage sale….









And..hiding under all this paperwork..









I think the box was ….$15….
So…what happened to come home with me this weekend…









Sheesh…top of the tool chest is getting filled up…









And this is only 1/2 of the stash….


----------



## HokieKen

Those Starrett decimal charts are desirable and not as easy to come by as they once were Bandit. Might want to offer those up on ebay if you don't want em. Great haul for $15 man.


----------



## DLK

Interesting idea *drsurfrat*.

Nice find *bandit*


----------



## Airframer

Gotta bring this topic back from the dead with a question for the group..

Does anyone have a Stanley No 240 sliding rule that they can share some pictures of? I took mine apart ages ago and then packed it away without taking any pre-disassembly pics and can't for the life of me remember the configuration of the 2 rulers. Which one is on top and bottom and why do I have a random button head screw in the parts bag? Does it go somewhere?


----------



## drsurfrat

Does this help?

https://www.goantiques.com/stanley-extension-rule-2558794


----------



## Airframer

It does a little bit. Thanks!


----------



## DevinT

I am so here for this thread!


----------



## drsurfrat

From John Walters book


----------



## drsurfrat

I got a rusty little pair of calipers on a rust hunt, and they turned out to be one of those gems to hold. The spring and arms are all one piece, the spring tapers down to almost a knife edge, and the arms have doubly contoured profiles. It is only 4" long. I can't tell if it is hand made, or machine made. Either way it is really pleasing to the eye.




























Oddly, there are two owners marks on the arms, one says BLACKMANN, the other F B PERRY. They are both in the same tiny letter style, and both lined perfectly like a single die punch.


----------



## HokieKen

Those are nice Mike  I've always had a bit of an affinity for spring calipers.


----------



## Airframer

Thanks for the help folks. Got it cleaned up and back together.










Just have a few more to clean up before I hang them up for use.


----------



## drsurfrat

Eric - how do you clean up a wooden rule without losing the print? soap and water, a solvent? steel wool? I see problems with all those, but yours looks great.


----------



## Johnny7

> Eric - how do you clean up a wooden rule without losing the print? soap and water, a solvent? steel wool? I see problems with all those, but yours looks great.
> 
> - drsurfrat


a mild solution of oxalic acid will lighten the wood without removing the gradations


----------



## theoldfart

^+1.
I've done one this way with good results.


----------



## Airframer

+2 to the above. I make a paste out of the powdered barkeeper's friend which is basically oxalic acid and some detergents and scrub with a green scotch brite pad. On this one I decided to go over all the lines with a fine point sharpie and then lightly sand back to sharpen it. That worked except I wasn't paying attention and sanded off the very faint Stanley No. 240 markings. Pretty upset with myself on that but is what it is. Lesson learned.


----------



## drsurfrat

I've got BarkeepersFriend, I will give that a try. Thanks


----------



## bandit571

Spend $10 for a Jack plane, and the seller tosses in this with it…









A Mortise Gauge….once it was cleaned, and oiled up..



























I'd say this was the better part of the deal….


----------



## sansoo22

First up a couple old school tools.

Stanley #98 I recently cleaned up. Most the nickel is missing but whatever I made it shiny anyway.









My Union combination square. It doesn't get as much use as it should. Its still dead on square.









And the set that gives people the biggest "hate-on"...my bridge city squares. I got them last year when they were 40% off and I freaking love using them.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice arsenal Sansoo  I won't hateon your BC squares but are they all the same size? If so, why?

Edit: nevermind. Tve squares look close but looking at the boxes, they are obviously not the same :-/


----------



## sansoo22

Here ya go Ken. A better image to illustrate the size difference. I believe the blades are actually in metric but roughly 8", 6", 4" and the last little guy is the Starrett Tool Makers square. I judge all other squares by the Starrett.










And to answer why I bought all three…because I wanted them and I could.

Edit: My addiction for squares is almost as bad as my addiction for planes. My wallet has been equally traumatized by both


----------



## DevinT

I've got a BCT mitre square. A few nicks and scratches, but that's because I got it used off the bat.


----------



## DevinT

I've got a few marking and layout tools


----------



## HokieKen

You'll not hear me fault anyone for buying squares. I have at least a fat baker's dozen myself and none of them are aluminum or came from Lowes ;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

I like the comment "I judge all other squares by the Starrett". Very telling.


----------



## HokieKen

Very telling and very wise  My "master of squares" is an old Brown and Sharpe 6" toolmaker's square from the 60's. The stated precision was .0002"/12". I had it checked on a CMM machine several years ago when I first got it and the machine (which measures to .XXXXXX" precision) registered no deviation from square over the 6" length on the inside of the blade and it registered .00001" deviation from parallel to the outside of the blade. I don't even know how to make something that true to begin with. But to still be that true after 50 years of living in a working machinst's (my Uncle's) toolbox and not in a controlled environment just boggles my mind.

I'm glad this came up now. That square has been living in my toolbox in my home shop in a drawer with other precision squares and a pack of desiccant. I only use it as a master and for setting up my mill and lathe. I'm curious whether the environment (fully insulated but un-conditioned and very dusty garage) has had any effect over the last ~10 years. I think I'll have it checked again


----------



## BlasterStumps

I picked this little sliding T-Bevel the other day because of the size and because of the markings on the blade. Hadn't come across one like it before.



























Don't know how valuable having the markings would be to use. Unlike any other T-Bevels in my stuff.


----------



## Brit

Very nice Blaster. You can never have enough square of any description.


----------



## HokieKen

That is unique Mike. Never seen angle witness marks on a sliding bevel either. I'll have to keep any eye out


----------



## sansoo22

The Starrett I have is part of their global series made in China. Still guaranteed 0.0002" over 6" so works well enough as a reference square for me. I would love to have a Master Precision series square but I don't have $300 to spend on a single square and a reference square is not something I trust to pick up on the used market unless it came from a guy like Ken.


----------



## wormil

Another interesting and handy tool along those lines are the Twelve in One tools invented by Thomas Hutchinson. I keep one in my shop apron. 
https://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/search/label/Twelve-in-One%20combination%20tool


----------



## DevinT

I took about 3 cents worth of plastic and made something I've never seen before.

A mini combination saddle square


----------



## sansoo22

Never knew one of these existed. A Union 4" combination square.









Seems kind of pointless but it matches my 12" union so I "needed" it.









Since we are on the topic of squares here are a few more from my collection. First up is the PEC engineering squares. I have to say I'm really starting to like the quality and price point of PEC tools.









And probably my most used squares are the 6" Woodpecker 642 and the PEC 4" double square. Both of these live in my shop apron.


----------



## DevinT

That woodpecker looks pretty nice. Approaching Mirock levels of functionality.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..









Carpenter's Scriber, by General..









Maybe Woodpeckers stole the idea from this one?


----------



## sansoo22

> That woodpecker looks pretty nice. Approaching Mirock levels of functionality.
> 
> - DevinT


Woodpecker has a Delve square which is close-ish to the Mirock pattern. The only thing holding me back from the Mirock is the plastic. Nothing made of plastic or aluminum is usually long lived in my shop. I had the Woodpecker 641 full aluminum square in my apron for awhile until it got dropped a few times. It's now been relegated to my travel bag as a "good enough" square for framing work.


----------



## DevinT

Have you seen Mirock's brass squares and doweler?


----------



## HokieKen

Is that WP square not Aluminum? I thought all their squares were.

PEC is grade A stuff and is still US made. Their cosmetic seconds are a phenomenal value. I have that same double square and it's one of my go-tos alongside my 12" Starrett and 6" Brown and Sharpe combos.

Did you snag the 4" Union off the 'bay last week? I had one on my watchlist but forgot to see what it got bid to before it closed.


----------



## sansoo22

The WP is an aluminum frame with steel blades. I like the aluminum frame because of the weight savings. I really didn't care for the WP 641 that was all aluminum because the blades were too thick and it was super easy to ding up a corner.

And you got me…the Union was bought off ebay last week. Went for $52.50 + shipping because I "needed" it.


----------



## HokieKen

You know you could have just cut the scale down on a 6" square ;-)


----------



## Brit

Brought this 6" I. Sorby mortise gauge back to life earlier in the week. Had to completely dismantle it as the mechanism was very stiff and both points needed to be replaced. Of course what should have taken no more than an hour, ended up taking the whole evening because one of the screws just wouldn't budge. Ain't it always the way. Still it went back together again OK and should be good for another 100 years or so now.


----------



## DevinT

Very nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beautiful stuff, Andy!


----------



## controlfreak

Andy, what's the process to replace the points? I can and have gotten some old marking gauges with worn points but have no idea how to replace. A blog would be nice maybe?


----------



## Brit

It varies from gauge to gauge and is a bit difficult to explain without pictures. I was going to do blog post on these old vintage gauges encompassing what to look out for when buying one, how to replace the points and what you should and shouldn't do when restoring them. I'll post a link to the blog on this thread in case you miss it.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Brit, I call them mortise gauges blood letting devices. That's been the case with the one I have most every time I get my hands on it. : (


----------



## Foghorn

Some of my favourites. The Woodpecker square has a stainless blade and aluminum back. It was a one time tool. Dead on with my machinist squares. The proportional dividers are a vintage Dieitgen set made of German silver. Excellent for making equally spaced divisions. I mainly use it for guitar building for such things as making equally spaced bridge pins. 








The Woodpecker square








German silver proportional dividers








Some marking guages etc.









A few of my favorite squares, Marples, Starrett, Veritas etc.









Some marking knives. I have a few more in case these wear out!


----------



## Brit

You got some drool-worthy tools there Darrel.


----------



## Foghorn

> You got some drool-worthy tools there Darrel.
> 
> - Brit


Ha! Tool aquisition syndrome is something I'm trying to get a a handle on but I'm struggling with it for now!


----------



## mbchrapko

Here is a set I made out of stuff laying around the shop. T bevel has a sawzall blade, try square is the corner of a ss door kick plate, marking knife has a floor scraper blade, the brass is from a passenger elevator sign and the padauk was a turning blank that split.


----------



## DanKrager

OH…...there's major NICENESS here guys.

DanK


----------



## HokieKen

Andy that's lovely work on the mortise gauge  I have a similar one that's been in my "to-do" pile for almost 3 years now. You're inspiring it a bit up the priority list ;-)

Foghorn you have some lovely tools there. I particularly like the small die-makers square you have there. Starrett 453? A good precision speed-type square like the WP and proportional dividers are two things I don't have that I always wish I did when I need them. I make a mental note to start shopping for them then I forget until I need them again ;-)

Mike, that is a LOVELY set of marking and layout tools you've made for yourself there. Bravo! I'm particularly intrigued by the case, that's a great idea. I've been pondering a better way to store my layout tools and keep them all handy and organized for a long time now. I've considered a box but didn't like the idea of it taking up such a large footprint on my bench. But making a book-style box like that would be a fantastic solution without sacrificing much bench space. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mbchrapko

Thank you for the comments! Now here is the rest of my layout stuff. The combination square is a Miller Falls that I prefer over the Starrett, the Woodpeckers 12-in-1 never gets used. I can't say enough about the Tajima tape measures, the Kreg Multi Mark (sans plastic), Shinwa rulers and the Delve square. Note the kerfmakers and trammel points made from T-track!


----------



## Foghorn

> Andy that s lovely work on the mortise gauge  I have a similar one that s been in my "to-do" pile for almost 3 years now. You re inspiring it a bit up the priority list ;-)
> 
> Foghorn you have some lovely tools there. I particularly like the small die-makers square you have there. Starrett 453? A good precision speed-type square like the WP and proportional dividers are two things I don t have that I always wish I did when I need them. I make a mental note to start shopping for them then I forget until I need them again ;-)
> 
> Mike, that is a LOVELY set of marking and layout tools you ve made for yourself there. Bravo! I m particularly intrigued by the case, that s a great idea. I ve been pondering a better way to store my layout tools and keep them all handy and organized for a long time now. I ve considered a box but didn t like the idea of it taking up such a large footprint on my bench. But making a book-style box like that would be a fantastic solution without sacrificing much bench space. Thanks for the idea!
> 
> - HokieKen


You're correct on the Starrett. The proportional dividers are an awesome tool if it's something you need for your work. I do!


----------



## drsurfrat

Does anyone want to try these phonograph needles for a marking gauge? No idea how hard the steel is, but I bet it's harder than wood. I could tape a few to a card and mail it.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to figure which one I like best…..









I guess which ever fits the work…


----------



## BlasterStumps

very nice of you Mike to offer those. I don't need any at the moment though, thank you. I bet they would work great for a marking tool. In the past, I have simply cut a drill bit and chucked it in my cordless drill then holding it at a near flat angle as it is turning, touch it to a spinning sanding disk. Have to only touch for a quick couple seconds then cool it in some water then hit it again and so on. I found doing that would allow me to make them as sharp as I needed. The phonograph needles is a novel idea though. Looks like they would be plenty sharp.


----------



## Brit

*@ControlFreak* - Here is the blog I said I would write to explain how I went about replacing the spurs (points) on that I. Sorby gauge I posted above. I've also included a lot of other information about vintage English gauges and some things to look out for when buying one on ebay. Enjoy!


----------



## sansoo22

Nothing fancy really. Just a collection of things I brought back home after a trip to Illinois late this summer. All of them belonged to my late uncle who was a master tool and die maker at Chrysler for something like 40 yrs. He is credited with inventing some of the tools they still use on the line to this day.

The combo square is a Miller Falls and as accurate as anything else I own. Don't know much about the Moore and Wright engineers square. Don't know jack about the tiny Precise Rule Company double square. The adjustable parallels and depth micrometer are both Craftsman.


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Sansoo! That little die makers square is invaluable to me. I have a Brown and Sharpe but it looks identical. M&W made quality stuff too. And I recently bought a 12" MF combo square but haven't cleaned it up or tested it yet.


----------



## sansoo22

Thanks Ken. I think that M&W is going to be my new reference square. I have no way to check its true accuracy but it passes all tests I can perform in my shop.

The MF combo is bang on when I line it up with the M&W or a Bridge City square. Unfortunately it probably wont see much use as I have a complete Union combination set that operates buttery smooth.


----------



## TexDanm

I have a 6" Mitutoyo combination set and a 12" Starret set Starret hook rulers from my days as a machinest. For small things I use a 4" platric T-square and 6" plastic ruler.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks Ken. I think that M&W is going to be my new reference square. I have no way to check its true accuracy but it passes all tests I can perform in my shop.
> 
> The MF combo is bang on when I line it up with the M&W or a Bridge City square. Unfortunately it probably wont see much use as I have a complete Union combination set that operates buttery smooth.
> 
> - sansoo22


Actually, I misspoke. I remember now that I bought a "Millers Falls" combination square but when it was delivered, it was a MF blade and center finder but had a Starrett square head on it. For $15 I let it slide ;-) I still need to pick up a MF head though just because it's Millers Falls…


----------



## DLK

.... and a Starrett blade!


----------



## sansoo22

Treated myself to something pretty because I wanted to.










This drawer is quickly becoming one of my favorites in the whole shop. Probably only surpassed by the hand plane drawers. Not quite on Mike's level yet because that hand made set is freaking gorgeous!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…


----------



## AMZ

> I took about 3 cents worth of plastic and made something I ve never seen before.
> 
> A mini combination saddle square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


I would buy that! Very, very clever (by the way, I use a saddle square multiple times each day).


----------



## DevinT

I am fighting an illness right now, but as soon as I am feeling better, I have some plastic to cut. Let me see if I can spare some time/material to make another, no charge.


----------



## Foghorn

> Treated myself to something pretty because I wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This drawer is quickly becoming one of my favorites in the whole shop. Probably only surpassed by the hand plane drawers. Not quite on Mike s level yet because that hand made set is freaking gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sansoo22


Some good looking tools Sansoo!


----------



## HokieKen

> .... and a Starrett blade!
> 
> - Combo Prof


Well lookie what was hiding in the shop ;-)









A dang nice fit with the Starrett head that came on my "Millers Falls" combo square.


----------



## DLK

^ very good!


----------



## HokieKen

> Treated myself to something pretty because I wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> - sansoo22


Just curious, do you really use miter squares enough that you need three? Don't get me wrong, I completely understand "man jewelry" and wouldn't fault you for buying tools just because you want them  I'm just curious if you actually use them often.


----------



## sansoo22

> Just curious, do you really use miter squares enough that you need three? Don t get me wrong, I completely understand "man jewelry" and wouldn t fault you for buying tools just because you want them  I m just curious if you actually use them often.
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't use them near enough to warrant all three. But I already have all 3 Bridge City try square which I use all the time so figured what the hell just get the whole set of miter squares and have a party. Plus the sale was good enough it equated to buy 2 at full price and get the third free.

And who knows what the future holds. We are all well aware I'm a meticulous bastard and I have 2400ft of house to re-trim at some point so its quite possible I put them all to use. The smallest try square comes in handy way more often than i thought it would so maybe the same rings true for the miter squares…probably not but I'm rationalizing my purchase damn it.


----------



## HokieKen

Nothing wrong with that. I have a buttload of tools I don't need in the name of completing a set


----------



## drsurfrat

Speaking of 'don't need' I got an unfamiliar-to-me set of trammel points that turned out to be Starrett No59s. I'm not a machinist, and don't even play one on TV, but I can see that Starrett is top of the line. So I made 'em a pretty box.

- Nathan, that scraper your gave me worked fantastic, and took about 1/10 of the time as a sander.


----------



## Lazyman

Excellent Mike. It is always good to get feedback on a tool given to someone else in a swap, especially when it is the first one you've made. I really should make myself one.


----------



## Mosquito

those are some pretty neat trammel points Mike.

I definitely have some "didn't need but wanted" measuring and marking tools that showed up this summer… I'll have to get a picture, but they came from Red Rose Reproductions, and they're fantastic


----------



## HokieKen

Those are interesting Mos. I'd never heard of Red Rose before but I like what they're doing  Do their dividers rely solely on friction? They look really well made and the compass attachment is clever.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been aware of and "paying attention to" Red Rose for a few years now. I first discovered them because of their plane irons and plane billets. The dividers were recent after Lost Art Press discontinued manufacture of their version 1 dividers. Apparently they're different mechanisms, but similar in style.

They do indeed rely on friction, though you can adjust that by tightening it.

There's also a probably unreasonable part of me that wants to make a "Milkman's" bench too lol


----------



## HokieKen

I had a look at their "plane billets". I've always called that a small piece of roughsawn kd wood ;-)

I've never had much luck with tools like that that relied on friction for larger sizes. Small dividers work well with friction but anything over 6" or so seems to slip inevitably. Maybe theirs are an exception though. For what they cost, they must have figured something out…


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, certainly not on the cheap end, but I opted for them over Crucible because of the compass option. So far I've used it a little and haven't had any issues with it moving when I didn't want it to (I have more issues getting it set precisely, so maybe I have it set up a little tighter). Pretty dang nice though, and that was definitely a "don't know why but I'm going to" thing lol


----------



## sansoo22

Its dangerous to follow Mos tool interests or watch his videos for that matter. Learned about a Walke Moore router plane only to learn its a) expensive and b) they probably won't have any more available until sometime in 2022 or whenever supply chain issues are worked out…so maybe never.


----------



## Mosquito

haha I STILL wish I had the older version of the Walke Moore router… I was very tempted to pick up the fenced version when they went on sale, but waffled for 9 minutes, and the internet at large made my decision for me (out of stock) lol

Hands down, though, my favorite router plane. The Stanley #71 I've had pretty much since I started in my apartment back in 2012, is likely going to be on the sell list soon.

I used to spend a lot on a lot of tools, now I spend a lot on a few lol


----------



## sansoo22

I can see how the Walke Moore and a mini router plane would retire a #71. Doubt I would sell mine cuz its restored to near mint condition but it would get relocated from shop to collection shelf.

I am trying to follow the less tools but nicer ones….unfortunately I still buy stuff because its pretty or a set of pretty and I MUST have them all.

I did clear out a bunch of tools I no longer use and will give them to some younger family members just starting out in the trades. Its mostly BORG bought stuff but when I was in construction I know stuff sometimes walks off or falls down an elevator shaft. Anything someone was willing to give me I would gladly to put to work.


----------



## HokieKen

I like my 71 and doubt I'll ever level up to a WM. It gets used almost exclusively for inlay work so something larger and with a fence doesn't really appeal to me.

But yeah, I totally agree Sansoo - Mos' is a very bad influence ;-) He always tempts my beer budget with his champagne tastes.


----------



## sansoo22

My aunt just sent me these out of the blue. They belonged to my late Uncle Dave. They are 1/4 thru 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, and 30 plus the two triangles. She said there was room in the case for 6 thru 9 but the case was in really bad shape and she thought they probably fell out during a move.

I did some digging on line and most of the sets I have found don't have 6 thru 9 anyway. My guess is Uncle Dave made his own case and added room for those sizes if he ever needed them. Aunt Cindy did say these probably date back to early 60s when he first started at Chrysler and there are no maker mark on these so she is pretty sure Uncle Dave made them himself. She didn't send the case but said the only mark on it was his name burned into the lid.


----------



## HokieKen

I've never seen a set that had 6-9. 1-5 is in 1 degree increments so that you can stack them and set any angle between 1/4 and 45. It definitely pays to make your own for any angle you use regularly though because stacking them can be a pain. One of those things most people will never need but they're dang nice to have if you do need em. And being from a family member makes em even better  My angle blocks actually came from my uncle too.


----------



## sansoo22

I'm not exactly sure what I will do wit these. Probably make a small tray for them and put them in the cabinet under my table saw. Maybe use them similar to setup blocks when I need an angled cut. I do have a Klein digital angle gauge but sometimes its a pain in the ass to keep raising the blade to near full height just to switch from one angle to another.


----------



## HokieKen

Angle blocks and I are frenemies for sure. They're often the best tool for the job but I always dread when I have to use them to set a precise angle or have to stack them. They only come out when I have little other choice in the matter. They're a little thick and small for sighting something like a blade angle for me so I'd raise the blade and use my wixey block. You may find they're just the ticket for you though. Different strokes and all that…


----------



## DevinT

Can you "ring" the angle blocks together like precision setup blocks?

In other words, do they stick to each other if you slide them together?


----------



## HokieKen

I guess since Sansoo is pimping his BCTs I'll humbly post my meager collection…









The adjustable saddle square is a great design but if I were buying one, I'd opt for the smaller version for practicality. However this one was a gift from a fellow LJ and gets used often in spite of being a little too long for most jobs.

The mini miter square is a nice concept with the magnetic plate but is a big failure in practice. The plate isn't ground flat nor are the Aluminum faces. And the magnets are too low and the steel plate doesn't sit flush with the Aluminum on that face. So how square the steel is to the adjacent face is a matter of faith. I got it for $5 on a flash sale so I keep it around for marking reference lines on small carving projects. I don't recommend purchasing one though.


----------



## HokieKen

> Can you "ring" the angle blocks together like precision setup blocks?
> 
> In other words, do they stick to each other if you slide them together?
> 
> - DevinT


Not most of them. At least none I've seen. I use small magnets on the faces to keep them from sliding on one another until I can get the part I'm setting clamped or bolted down. It works about 3/4 times…


----------



## sansoo22

It appears as though I can "ring" the 1/4 thru 5 blocks together. Not sure what they are made out of…mithril maybe…but you can feel a slight magnetism. On the 10 thru 30 it doesnt seem to work so well. In the image its a 2 and a 5 sticking together and free standing on the table saw. They also fit between the teeth of an 80 tooth cross cut blade.

Edit: Uncle Dave was a short hairy man and only an Uncle by marriage. It's possible he has Dwarven ancestry and made these with secret Dwarven techniques.


----------



## HokieKen

Interesting Sansoo. Just some mildly magnetic steel I suppose. That will work!


----------



## sansoo22

I wish BGT still made that saddle square. It looks like they replaced it with their new Multi-Tool. As much as I like BGT gear I'm not a fan of the multi tool mainly because its an aluminum body. If I'm clipping a tool on my person or tossing it in my apron it needs to be beefier than aluminum. You can ask the Woodpeckers squares I used to own how well aluminum holds up in my apron.


----------



## HokieKen

As well as Aluminum holds up in general. In general, I won't buy Aluminum "precision" tools. Aluminum wears and wears fast and anodize is a very thin layer that wears away quickly. But I digress. I've preached the Aluminum tools suck sermon enough over the years ;-)

For the record though, brass isn't a great choice. It's longer wearing than Aluminum but it bends/dings/deforms pretty easily. I wouldn't call it an apron tool either.


----------



## sansoo22

My BGT gear is of course Aluminum and I do use them as precision layout tools. However they live in a drawer and come out when I'm doing precise work at the bench.

For the apron I buy PEC gear. Altho I was gifted a woodpecker 6" stainless series try square that lives in my apron. So far so good on that one. Blade is holding up really well which I couldn't say the same of the entire aluminum squares.

I like having specific tools for specific things. Same reason I have a set of PEC engineers squares in a case that only comes out for machine setup/tuning. I don't want to risk dinging up the squares I use to make my machines accurate so I only use them to make my machines accurate.

Is it all overkill…yes. Am I tool junkie…also yes.


----------



## DevinT

The ability to "ring" together precision blocks is not due to magnetism but their incredibly precise ground surfaces. In essence you are creating a vacuum that holds them together.

Origins of Precision

Jump to 12m30s for ringing.

Unlike some things, learning how it works makes them no less magical. In fact, I think knowing how that works makes you immediately want to consider them precious and make a box for them (if they don't already have one).


----------



## sansoo22

Thanks Devin. After a light acetone wipe down I can "ring" even the larger sizes together. Nothing even remotely close to that video. Mine won't hold like magnets but they do ring together well enough to free stand and be used for tool setups. I may run them thru the ultrasonic parts cleaner whenever I make a fresh batch of bath water for it.


----------



## HokieKen

Commercial angle blocks are like commercial parallels in that they were never lovingly ground to the same tolerances or to have the same oil-holding surface finish as shop made precision parallels/blocks/plates. So they may ring and they may not. Mine are far too used for me to tell you. But they are precision ground and hardened.


----------



## Johnny7

Mike's post above (#1352) reminded me that a few years back a neighbor who was moving wanted to know if there was anything I wanted in a box of "brackets and screws" that they were about to toss out.

These were inside …




























*btw Mike*, beautiful job on the box for your pair


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that's a score Johnny!


----------



## DevinT

Score!


----------



## drsurfrat

It depresses me to think of how many things are tossed out because someone doesn't know what they are.

I like the way the tips are off-center, you can set the clamp on the bar, then twist the tip around for fine tuning. And the point holders back off enough to hold a regular sized pencil - really nice design.


----------



## DevinT

Picked up a new Starrett engineering square from Amazon. Model C640R-6

It's so adorable, and perfect for what I need it for. It's a Starrett, I don't even check Starrett products for accuracy anymore; the last 2 things I bought new from them in the past year have been dead-accurate and this one looks to be no different.





































From top to bottom, C604R-6, CB12-4R, and B24-R:


----------



## sansoo22

I still check everything regardless of who made it. Sometimes its more like marveling at the precision more so than checking it for accuracy though. Like when I bought my Bridge City Squares. I held them up to my reference square and had to squint to see any pin points of light…it made me happy…then I realized the tools were way more accurate than my current woodworking skills and I got sad.

And I did get around to making a tray for my angle blocks. I would like something a little nicer but don't have time right now.


----------



## HokieKen

An oldie but a goodie. One of my most often used squares.









Sometimes smaller is better ;-)


----------



## DLK

Yesterday while trying to square up the banjo to the ways so that I would have a reference to true up the tool rest to be able to turn a true cylinder, I decided Kenny that I need one of those squares.


----------



## HokieKen

Watch ebay if you want a vintage one. Fowler, Brown and Sharpe or Starrett can be had in the $30 neighborhood with the single blade like the one shown. There was a thin blade and a 45/60 degree bevel blade included with them but I don't ever use those. Of course you can still buy new ones too if that's your preference. I have two of the B&S pictured. One stays in the shop and the other stays in my carving tool box.


----------



## DLK

I was checking ebay … I am tempted to buy of course the Miller Falls version.

It seems more like $50 now.


----------



## HokieKen

Me too Don. Never found one I could swallow the price on though…


----------



## MrRon

> Picked up a new Starrett engineering square from Amazon. Model C640R-6
> 
> It's so adorable, and perfect for what I need it for. It's a Starrett, I don't even check Starrett products for accuracy anymore; the last 2 things I bought new from them in the past year have been dead-accurate and this one looks to be no different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really mean a "rule" not an "engineering square"! Many years ago, (about 40) I visited a storage facility in Santa Rosa, near Friedman Bros. They were having a sale on unclaimed storage and among them were a lot of precision tools, all Starrett. I picked up a 60" straight edge, 12" vernier caliper, universal surface gauge and a few other misc. items. I think I paid around $100 for the lot. I still have them and use them in my shop in Mississippi. I sure don't miss the mess that is now SF. I used to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From top to bottom, C604R-6, CB12-4R, and B24-R:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## MrRon

> Picked up a new Starrett engineering square from Amazon. Model C640R-6
> 
> It's so adorable, and perfect for what I need it for. It's a Starrett, I don't even check Starrett products for accuracy anymore; the last 2 things I bought new from them in the past year have been dead-accurate and this one looks to be no different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From top to bottom, C604R-6, CB12-4R, and B24-R:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## Johnny7

For anyone trying to buy one of these, I'm fairly certain that model no. should read "604" , not "640."

I recall something of the Starrett numbering protocols from many years ago when we used to stock a good deal of the Starrett line.


----------



## Mosquito

Merry Christmas to me…










Mechanism is pretty neat, and I loved that they put the credit for the action mechanism inside, where you'll only find it if you take it apart (because who doesn't take their tools apart before they use it?)


----------



## Lazyman

Oh man. That is sweet. You must really like yourself to give you such a great gift.


----------



## Mosquito

I've been good this year?

Well, good enough, anyway


----------



## HokieKen

I really like the way they made that so the sliding and rotation are locked independently. I hate that you have to use a screwdriver to lock/unlock it though. On the other hand, it's nice that it can lay flat on either side so I understand the reasoning behind that decision. The size is really nice too. Merry Christmas to you!

Was the lump hammer part of the Christmas package or did you already have it?


----------



## CL810

Mos, you made me feel like I was 10 years old. "But, But, But Chris has one! Why can't I get one????"


----------



## HokieKen

> Mos, you made me feel like I was 10 years old. "But, But, But Chris has one! Why can t I get one????"
> 
> - CL810


Cause they're sold out Andy ;-) Maybe next year!


----------



## theoldfart

I just grabbed their cast planing stop.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Kev. I've debated on buying their dividers. Not because I really have any problem with any of my dividers but just to support what they're doing. I'll wait and see what they come up with next before I decide


----------



## Mosquito

'cause you weren't quick enough Andy 

No Kenny, I got the lump hammer earlier this year I think it was birthday or fathers day, one or the other (same weekend this year). This summer and fall I've been on a purge and binge cycle too… purging some stuff I don't use, and replacing them with things I might (or at least shinier things lol)

And I'm torn on the locking screws as well. I do always have at least one of Todd's screwdrivers (pictured left) in the tool tray, so it's never far, but the convenience of my Stanley bevels having the wing screw at the end was nice too. I suppose you could always do the old-timer trick of cutting a washer in half, and welding/brazing it in to the slotted head screw lol

Nice Kevin, I had been somewhat intrigued by that as well, though I still have a fear of hitting it with the plane, given the number of times I've shaved the tops off a wooden bench dog lol


----------



## theoldfart

I have a number of dividers from a few inches to twelve inches so no need for any more.

I have been wanting to instal a plane stop since I built the bench so the price was right for me.


----------



## HokieKen

It is a good price. And I want to install one on my bench too but I want one that goes fully recessed into the bench stop. So I'm holding out for a vintage… you guessed it… Millers Falls one ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

> Nice Kev. I ve debated on buying their dividers. Not because I really have any problem with any of my dividers but just to support what they re doing. I ll wait and see what they come up with next before I decide
> 
> - HokieKen


That has been my philosophy lately too. And why I got the lump hammer, the bevel, the Red Rose dividers with compass attachment, the sector, and the Walke-Moore router (though that also because I strongly favored my Preston clone already).

For planing stop, I was liking the Lee Valley replica version


----------



## HokieKen

Don't be silly Mos. There's no red on that one!


----------



## Mosquito

I've got some rattle can red


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, who is the maker with the V mark? I can't remember who that is.

I wanted a Millers Falls bench stop too but decided I didn't want to compete with Kenny to buy one and also didn't want to mess with rehab anyway so I bought the LV one for my wife to give me for Christmas. I might even paint it red. The box arrived yesterday but since I am not ready to install it yet in my bench build, I just handed the box over to her so that she can wrap it and put it under the tree. This year we just buying ourselves presents for the other to give us. Best way not to be disappointed. Of course I also bought myself the discounted gift card I used to buy the stop.


----------



## Mosquito

Nathan, you mean the one in my picture? That's Crucible Tool, which is essentially a part of Lost Art Press

And that's also how my bevel came to be lol Christmas present "from my wife"


----------



## CL810

I got the lump hammer around a year ago. At the time in my mind it was a want and not a need item. But now that I have it I can't believe how much I use it. Definitely a need item now.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks, Mos. I knew I had seen the mark before but could not remember where.



> Definitely a need item now.
> 
> - CL810


Don't tell me that. Must…look…away.


----------



## Mosquito

Nathan, I definitely won't tell you I agree with Andy. I was in the same boat, when I bought it I was almost thinking "why am I buying this?...". I use the heck out of my lump hammer since I got it.

But again, I definitely didn't say that


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a bevel I got a few months ago.









Millers Falls 1408. I was gonna take it apart and give it a good cleaning and put it to work. But after some investigation, none of the reference surfaces are very flat. So, I think instead I'm gonna mill the sides of tge body so they're flat and parallel and then lap the blade to those faces. Probably more trouble than it's worth since I have a bevel this size that works great. But it's Millers Falls so I'll show it some love


----------



## mbchrapko

Here are my recently completed shop made compass and bar gauges along with their wall holders. I used 29/64" dia threaded tubing leftover from light fixtures to make the lengths adjustable on both.
The mech pencil is a Papermate Sharpwriter that has the cushioned tip and twists to extend the lead.
The ball /flat ends of the bar guage are machined stainless and were in my junk collection. They are threaded and can be swapped out for the pin ends if I need to measure inside dadoes. Fun little project and the price was right too!


----------



## BlasterStumps

Any pictures of the lump hammers?


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice work Mike!


----------



## BlasterStumps

I've been looking close at your tools Mike. They look really nice. I especially like the big set of dividers and bet they are really handy at times.

I have a couple homemade gauges I use for checking the squareness of drawers/boxes. they are nice to have as well.

I'm assuming the wooden object on the far right is a wall mount?



> Here are my recently completed shop made compass and bar gauges along with their wall holders. I used 29/64" dia threaded tubing leftover from light fixtures to make the lengths adjustable on both.
> The mech pencil is a Papermate Sharpwriter that has the cushioned tip and twists to extend the lead.
> The ball /flat ends of the bar guage are machined stainless and were in my junk collection. They are threaded and can be swapped out for the pin ends if I need to measure inside dadoes. Fun little project and the price was right too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mike


----------



## drsurfrat

I'm still looking for a one-hand compass design that will stay put as I push down to draw the arc (e.g., Sharpie on rough bowl blank). The grade school compass and all my wooden ones slip just enough that the start and end points of the circle are about 1/8" different. 
Trammels take two hands and you have switch hands midway around the circle.
Picky, aren't I?


----------



## DevinT

I am always grabbing either my 8 inch vintage Stanley try square or my 12 inch Starrett combination square (or center finding accessory for the combination square by itself-which honestly works quite well, also as a saddle square) to check things for square-ness.

However, I had been looking for something a little smaller and more convenient.

I found this 4x3 Taytools Square on Amazon and for only $13.99 I could not resist.

Of course the first thing I did was to clean off the cosmoline and the second thing I did was take it down to the shop and test it. Absolutely zero light passed between the Starrett and the Taytools squares when placed against each other-both inside and outside 90 degree angles were perfect. Similarly, placing the outside 90 degree angle of the Taytools square inside the 90 degree angle of vintage Stanley Try Square showed zero light passing thought-perfect. I then placed the Stanley inside the Taytools and it showed me that the outside of the Stanley Try Square was not 90 degrees-also perfect (the Starrett confirms this … so the tool is working to identify issues with other tools, wunderbar!).

I then immediately put it to use in checking the sole of a plane.

The 4×3 size of the square and thick stock make it a delight to use. I should have bought something like this a long time ago. Love it-100% would recommend adding this to your shop. You can never have enough squares IMO (how else are you going to confirm that one tool or another is giving you accurate and consistent readings? ... by comparing two tools that do the same thing to each other, that's how!)


----------



## DLK

> I m still looking for a one-hand compass design that will stay put as I push down to draw the arc (e.g., Sharpie on rough bowl blank). The grade school compass and all my wooden ones slip just enough that the start and end points of the circle are about 1/8" different.
> Trammels take two hands and you have switch hands midway around the circle.
> Picky, aren t I?
> 
> - drsurfrat


Your only need to be able to draw circles on your bowl blanks in a handful of of radii, so make some dedicated tools.

For example you could make a plywood disk with a nail point (or screw) center and with holes drilled and various radii to accept the sharpie. Then mark the bowl cent hammer (or screw) in the center of the disk and run the sharpie in your favorite hole rotating the disk to draw your circle.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I m still looking for a one-hand compass design that will stay put as I push down to draw the arc (e.g., Sharpie on rough bowl blank). The grade school compass and all my wooden ones slip just enough that the start and end points of the circle are about 1/8" different.
> Trammels take two hands and you have switch hands midway around the circle.
> Picky, aren t I?
> 
> - drsurfrat


 +1
SWMBO won't me borrow her laser cut acrylic Fiskars circle templates any more for that kind of work. So I bought a cheap circle template from Powertec from Amadud, and used a drill bit to make the bench holes large enough for sharpie marker. 
YMMV


----------



## drsurfrat

Ooo, the circle template might be a good alternative for bowls. I am still looking for a good compass design in general (not just bowl blanks).


----------



## HokieKen

Strap a pencil to a good pair of dividers Mike. That's what I generally do when things get bigger than my drafting compasses can handle.


----------



## drsurfrat

All my dividers are friction joints, and slip. But my calipers are screw drive, and that might be the ticket.


----------



## DLK

*Captain* That is exactly what I meant. I didn't know somebody already made one for bowl blanks. (Kinda defeats the innovative woodworker. LOL.)


----------



## HokieKen

> All my dividers are friction joints, and slip. But my calipers are screw drive, and that might be the ticket.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Wouldn't be hard to turn an unloved friction joint divider into this


----------



## Lazyman

For "marking" bowl blanks, I usually just grab a piece of paper and fold in half and then quarters and keep folding into pie shapes until it is no more than about an inch at the wide end. Then, I measure the radius I want and snip it off there. Unfold it and you have an approximation of a circle. I put a finish nail through the center and into where I want the center of the blank to be and simply cut around the edge of the piece of paper. Nice thing about this is that you don't have to have a flat top or remove any bark to make it work.


----------



## DevinT

I am very excited to have won a Don Carlos marking knife with solid steel handle and chisel ground blade at auction yesterday. I can't wait to share when it arrives. I think it is going to displace my CRKT Shrill as my favorite striking knife. Yeah, I have a nice iGaging digital wheel marking gauge, but I needed a proper striking knife for dovetail marking. Something with only a single bevel to allow me to get really close in marking out the tails from the pins (or vice versa, whichever it is; just starting dovetails).


----------



## DevinT

Don Carlos 4712 from Germany. Should make a nice marking knife once sharpened.

ASIDE: I love it when sellers are all "hey be careful, it's super sharp" and I pull it out and it can barely open an envelope.

So far my theory on it making a good marking knife because the rounded leading edge on the single sided bevel is holding water. I haven't marked anything yet but cut a few pieces of paper. The rounded tip allows easy entry into the center of the paper away from the edge.

I love the weight of the solid steel handle.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just a note in case anyone here has missed it. We're having a screwdriver & marking tool swap that begins soon. Stop over and check it out!


----------



## Bearcontrare

Nice set of trammels from the collection.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Small pair dividers that my Father had. Love that the points can be reversed, with one side holding mechanical pencil lead. Other side has a fountain pen nib. Any ideas about that?


----------



## Bearcontrare

Nice little square. A previous owner ground the back of the head to a 45 degree angle. It was black when it came to me. Has cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Bearcontrare

An unmarked bevel gauge found at my uncle's house. Fancy casting on the thumb screw. Any ideas who may have made it?


----------



## Bearcontrare

Homemade walnut panel gauge with metal thumbscrew. The body is rabbeted to ride against the work. Would be handy in case of a vampire, too!


----------



## theoldfart

Barry, I have the same sliding bevel gauge. No clue who made it.


----------



## Bearcontrare

The odd thing about it is that this was an uncle by marraige. The guy didn't know ANYTHING about woodworking. I doubt he could tell a screwdriver from a chisel. After he died, my brother found this bevel gauge and a two foot folding rule in his garage. NO idea where how they got there. The guy didn't even own a toolbox, like most men of his generation….


----------



## BlasterStumps

Barry, I have a sliding T-bevel very similar. I had to put it under a low-power microscope to see what was imprinted into the wood on one side but after some looking, I determined that it says Disston on it. When I researched it, I believe I came up with a brother-in-law of Henry Disston was making them. Don't hold me to that.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Hey Blaster!

Thank you for this great information! At least I know a "possible" maker, which is much more than I had before. (More curious than anything else)
Makes sense that this guy would make layout tools. If your gonna cut wood with saws made on the family, ya gotta know where ya need to cut, right? Why not cash in by making inter dependent tools?


----------



## Brit

> Barry, I have the same sliding bevel gauge. No clue who made it.
> 
> - theoldfart


@Kev, @Barry - They might be made by Disston. There is a Facebook group called 'Vintage Measuring, Marking and Layout Tools' and on 11th March someone called Eric Benson posted some photos after he completed his collection of the various sizes. They were made in 6", 8", 10", 12" and 14" sizes. Eric refers to them as Disston Sunburst Thumbscrew Bevels. These are Eric's photos.




























In the last photos, you might be able to make out the Disston stamp. I say that they might be made by Disston because I take it neither of you can see a Disston stamp on the ones you have. Also, in the UK, they were imported by and sold under the name of Bennet B. Burley, Glasgow (in Scotland). Bennet B. Burley was a manufacturer of planes and edge tools and an importer of American and Continental tools and hardware (1910-1921). The stamp below says Bennet B. Burley, Made in USA, Glasgow.



















Therefore, it is possible that both Disston and Bennet B. Burley might have bought them in from a third party manufacturing them in the USA and put their own respective stamps on them.


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, thanks. I'll check mine more closely.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Thank you for sharing the good information and cool photo.
I went over mine with a powerful magnifying glass, but still could not find any marks. Oh well, no big deal. Since I like the title, I'll just refer to this one as the "Sunburst Thumbscrew Bevel".
Too much? How "bout "Diston Style"....???
In any event, I appreciate the information. Thank you so much!


----------



## Bearcontrare

Been working on organizing the lid of a somewhat roughly made small tool chest I bought just after the lockdown ended in Maryland. The inside of the lid was completely wasted space. Absolutely nothing had been fitted inside the lid.
I wanted to have layout tools readily available, and have tried to make holders in keeping with the tool chest's construction. The challenge is to keep the tools in place when the lid is closed, so some old school engineering has been used to meet these goals.
Most of these are family tools. The all metal square is just for the picture. My grandfather's square will fill that space once it gets unpacked.
Eventually, a brace bit rack will occupy the right hand side of the lid.


----------



## drsurfrat

Hey Kenny - What is this? It is marked Starrett… It's about 2.5" long. And the thumbscrew is spring loaded


----------



## HokieKen

It's a depth gauge Mike. #45 IIRC. Handy little bugger


----------



## drsurfrat

Then it will be on its way to you unless you say otherwise.


----------



## HokieKen

I won't say otherwise ) It'll live a useful life. I have two similar shop made depth gauges I use for relief carving and a third will be welcomed. It'll be handy for measuring depths of drilled holes too. Gracious!!!


----------



## Bearcontrare

Here we are, fellers, today's score: A Rabone three-foot folding rule. We don't see three-footers here in Maryland very often, so I had to bag this one when I had the chance. I do have a couple of three-footers that are about 25 years old, but this one is a jen-yoo-ine vintage folin' rule!!!


----------

